# Other > Fun and games >  What music are you listening to atm?

## Suzi

Favourite albums? 
Favourite artists? 
Favourite tracks?

----------


## Squishymama

At this very second.... the Muppets, lol!

Been playing a lot of my Musical soundtracks of late though- I do love Musicals  :):  (particularly if that includes listening to Michael Ball and Alfie Boe)

----------


## Jarre

Well before I started to play my game I was listening to David Gilmour.
Favourite album is a very ahrd thing for me as I listen to a lot of music and like so many artists of different gendres.

Artist like Pink floyd, jethro tull, Noburo Uematsu, David Gilmour, Genesis, Jools Holland, Mica paris, Journey, Rick Wakeman, of course Jean Michel Jarre, Vangelis, Moody Blues, Jeff Wayne, Santana, Milk inc. Flip & fill, Faithless, Leftfield, Orbital, etc. etc.

----------


## MaraUT

I have very eclectic tastes: lately I've been enjoying radio plays on Spotify while I work. Love The Shadow!

----------


## Sarah76

Steps 5,6,7,8 need motivation and it's my motivation album Steps Album

----------


## Dixie

At the moment a band called Pantera and their greatest hits Cowboys From Hell.
Favourite album has to be Nevermind by my favourite band ever Nirvana.

----------

Aspasia (22-02-12)

----------


## veggie

Best of the Rolling Stones.

----------



----------


## Emmie

Currently Bowling For Soup and Jeff Scott Soto to educate Shorty on my pre-child musical attendance (JSS best gig EVER, if you fancy a giggle watch this, I was there, you may even see the back of my head down the front if you look hard!)

That's currently though, it changes on a regular rotation!

----------


## Dixie

Went to see Bowling For Soup years ago,they were great!!

----------


## Aspasia

> At the moment a band called Pantera and their greatest hits Cowboys From Hell.


*has a teenage flashback moment*


Currently listening to the Little Shop of Horrors soundtrack <3

----------


## Emmie

> Went to see Bowling For Soup years ago,they were great!!


Me too! 2007! I very much plan to go see them again, they were very funny! Supported by the Bloodhound Gang who my friend tactfully described as an 'experience' I thought they were utterly foul!

----------


## Dixie

Yeah Bloodhound Gang are a bit of a joke.When I seen Bowling For Soup,in between songs once,the big guy (think his name is Eric?) asked whether anyone wanted to marry him.my mate shouted 'I will' and everybody including the band were laughing their heads off because he's got a really deep voice lol they then got him on stage and he has to give the big guy a kiss on the cheek.was so funny.

----------


## Sarah76

Don't stop believing not sure who by on American Anthems CD
Loud to wake me up a bit as so tired today
Need jump start

----------


## Jarre

If its the song from glee, the original was by Journey.

----------


## Emmie

> Yeah Bloodhound Gang are a bit of a joke.When I seen Bowling For Soup,in between songs once,the big guy (think his name is Eric?) asked whether anyone wanted to marry him.my mate shouted 'I will' and everybody including the band were laughing their heads off because he's got a really deep voice lol they then got him on stage and he has to give the big guy a kiss on the cheek.was so funny.


pmsl, that would be Chris! We were at the one they filmed for their Live And Very Attractive dvd in Manchester, it's not often you get to chant 'It's not poop' with 3000 other people (most of whome made me feel reeeeeeeally old!) :-)


Sarah/Jarre: Journey GOOD!

----------


## Dixie

> pmsl, that would be Chris! We were at the one they filmed for their Live And Very Attractive dvd in Manchester, it's not often you get to chant 'It's not poop' with 3000 other people (most of whome made me feel reeeeeeeally old!) :-)
> 
> 
> Sarah/Jarre: Journey GOOD!


Lol.they're probably the funniest band I've seen live.thought Blink would be funny but it was just terrible.why did you feel old?lol

----------


## Emmie

> why did you feel old?lol


Because I practically could have birthed them they were so young!

----------


## Jarre

I prefer this song from journey.




You may recognise it from the background music in the arcade in Tron legacy.

----------


## beeen

I'm really loving Music for Men by Gossip. A couple of years ago a friend of mine bought a car and found an unlabelled Cd in the hifi. It was this unknown music that made bombing around on unmarked dirt roads an absolute treat. Everytime I listen to it I get reminded of the last time I was unconditionally happy. I'm listening to it now. Crying. What's best is that when I found who it was by, they were a brilliantly unconventional bunch of f*ckups. There's hope for us all!

----------


## MaraUT

Sweet! What a great find! Music does touch the insides.

----------


## Jarre

This helps relax me

----------


## Jarre

and also this song. I love real musicians and tallent, none of crap int eh charts today.

----------


## Lostfriend

try this one for fun good old boys http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=4rRS6H51zxk

----------


## Sarah76

We built this city by starship
And littlest of the boys is singing along lol

----------


## veggie

A life in cartoon by Mika, it's quite upbeat which is just what i need right now.

----------


## Aspasia

Moves Like Jagger. Someone posted it on FB and it's oddly catchy.

----------


## veggie

I like that 1 too :):

----------


## Sarah76

None boys ate watching phenis and ferb

----------


## Jarre

This, real class....

----------


## veggie

Totally agree...i like a lot of Clapton...over all i'd say i had a wide ranging taste in music :(nod): 
I've been listening to Queen today.

----------


## Jarre

I was born to late lol, How i would have loved to be born in the 60's and been 18 when Pink floyd, eric clapton, direstraits, jean Michel jarre etc.etc. were at their peak.

----------


## veggie

I mainly grew up in the 80's and so i like a lot of 80's stuff then when i met Si he introduced me to early 70's as he's 7 years older than me and for the most part i love the sounds of the 70's...Apart from Sparks lol

----------


## Jarre

One of my favourite versions of this.

----------

veggie (05-03-12)

----------


## Diablo

Dire Straits performing live from their tour 'On every street' in Les Arenes, Nimes, France 1992.

----------

Jarre (05-03-12),veggie (05-03-12)

----------


## Diablo

Yeah.
But that's not the best performance of "Local Hero" - it hasn't got some of the energy in the middle, and the ending is weak.
Much better on the "Alchemy Live" CD.

----------


## Diablo

I dedicate this one to four lovely ladies in the "over 18". Angie, Sarah, Shine and Veggie.
Just 'cos they're so nice.

----------

veggie (05-03-12)

----------


## Sarah76

Aww I'm listening to Roxette fading like a flower
I'm a 80's gal lol

----------


## Diablo

Okey Dokey Sarah.

Roxette - Fading Like A Flower (Every Time You Leave)

----------


## Jarre

This is a great solo song by David Gilmour of Pink Floyd fame with David Crosby & Graham Nash providing harmonies  :):

----------


## Jarre

And of course not forgetting the pink floyd classic with this superb rendition of Echos, such alot of emotion in this song .

----------


## Sarah76

Now listening to born to be wild as ds5 is playing his paper jamz guitar lol

----------


## Diablo

Steppenwolf - Born To Be Wild - Easy Rider soundtrack

----------


## Diablo

Bruce Springsteen - Dancing in the Dark live @ Hyde Park
More like it!

----------


## veggie

> Dire Straits performing live from their tour 'On every street' in Les Arenes, Nimes, France 1992.


I absolutely love Dire Straights-Romeo and Juliet it makes me go all goose bumpy.

----------


## Jarre

from their last tour

----------



----------


## veggie

Aww thankyou so much :):

----------


## Diablo

This track has a special meaning for me...
Eva Cassidy - Fields of Gold (Sting)

----------


## Sarah76

Good song choice Steve I love that song

----------



----------


## Sarah76

Me and my dads song
Groovy kind of love Phil Collins

----------


## Jarre

Here you go sarah

----------


## Jarre

Talking of Phil collins, I was lucky to see Genesis at Old Trafford in Manchester in 2007 Heres an excerpt from the tour (this is from the rome concert).




 I wish i had my current digital camera with its zoom, but ehres a pic from manchester on my old 3mp digital camera.

----------


## Diablo

Carmina Burana ~ O Fortuna | Carl Orff ~ André Rieu
Bit high brow for you lot. Sing along in Latin!

----------

MaraUT (11-03-12)

----------


## Diablo

For any girls whos confidence is at rock bottom at the moment.
(Georgie, I include you in this!)

Roy Orbison - Pretty Woman (From "Live At Austin City Limits")

----------


## Dixie

MXPX and New Found Glory

----------


## Jarre

Monty Pythons Life of Brian musical "Hes not the messiah, hes a very naughty girl"

----------



----------


## Diablo

Les Misérables - Do You Hear The People Sing?

----------


## Diablo

Simon and Garfunkel - Bridge Over Troubled Water
Reminds me of a girl I _nearly_ knew once.

----------



----------


## Lostfriend

i like this one have a listen...


http://www.youtube.com/embed/ezMOXM6zpkU

----------


## Diablo

Cerys Matthews - Calon Lân
This reflects my mood this evening.

----------


## Diablo

One for Shine
Hava Nagila Dance - The dance from the show of Efim Aleksandrov.

----------


## Diablo

This is "my mood" music for this afternoon.
I'm all for Chinese exports if this is what we get. The music is okay too!
Vanessa Mae - Red Hot

----------


## Aspasia

She is great but I'm more a david Garrett fan!

----------


## Jarre

Vanessa Mae is hot!  :(inlove): 

The bonzo's,  saw them live in November 2006 when they did a 40th Aniversary tour, totally my thing, shear stupidity and just not caring.

----------


## Diablo

I'm warming up a bit now!  :(inlove): 
Kalinka as Paso Doble performance

----------


## Diablo

"My mood" this morning, a popular song I remember in 1963.
Sukiyaki is about the pain of a broken relationship, and the strength to over come whatever life throws at us.
Kyu Sakamoto - Sukiyaki - Ue O Muite Arukou.

----------


## Sarah76

Nothing today silence good for the mind in small doses

----------


## Diablo

Ok Sarah! A golden oldie...
The Tremeloes - Silence Is Golden

----------


## Jarre



----------



----------


## Diablo

A bit better now. -- Shakira - Las de la Intuición  :(inlove):

----------


## veggie

Madonna,confessions from the dance floor...great for doing my housework to.

----------


## Diablo

'My mood' another side of me...
St Mary's choristers, Edinburgh : Morning has broken

----------


## Suzi

That was one of my Dad's favourites... We had it at his funeral - last time I heard it/ sung it..

----------



----------


## Jarre

:Panda:  suzi




I like the lyrics of this song...

I don't wanna say I'm sorry
Cause I know there is nothing wrong
Don't be afraid there is no need to worry
Cause my feelings for you are still strong

Hold me in your arms
And never let me go
Hold me in your arms
Cause I need you so

I can see it in your eyes
There is something
Something you wanna tell me
I see it in your eyes
There is something
That you hide from me
Is there a reason why ?
There is something
Something you wanna tell me
I see it in your eyes
There is something
That you hide for me

----------

shine (14-03-12),Suzi (13-03-12)

----------


## Jarre

I wouldn't mind seeing milk inc live they do a great live show.

----------


## Diablo

> That was one of my Dad's favourites... We had it at his funeral - last time I heard it/ sung it..


At my mum's funeral last year one of the songs we had was _Fields of Gold_ - I posted it No 47 in this thread...

----------

Suzi (13-03-12)

----------


## Sarah76

Steps here and now it's called
Steps album listening too

----------


## Jarre

Enjoying listening to to a Jarre concert from 2010 that I went to in Manchester

----------


## Diablo

Steps - Here and Now

----------


## Diablo

"My Mood" One of my mum's favourites. Acker Bilk came from North Somerset, near to where mum came from.
Mr. Acker Bilk - Stranger On The Shore 1988 (Live)

----------


## Jarre

I used to be able to play that on the clarinet (no where near as good as him!) was grade 5 but gave it up when i left school as there wern't anywhere I could play that I could get to without having to take 3 buses.

----------


## Diablo

Hidden talents Jarre. I only found out that my mum could play the piano and the banjo, after she died last year. Her father could play the mandolin - that was news to me too...

My sister Maggie used to play the violin but she does not really have the patience to keep these things up.

----------


## Sarah76

Mickey mouse clubhouse as ds5 is singing along to it

----------


## Sarah76

Roxette never is a long time from
Album tourism

----------


## Marc

i love this clip, this kid was about 12 at the time, korean and self taught, i just love it  :):

----------

Suzi (15-03-12),veggie (16-03-12)

----------


## Diablo

"My Mood" I was looking for this song, maybe by Doris Day, but this mix seemed more 'surreal' or apt maybe...
Que Sera Sera (Whatever Will Be Will Be) Pink Martini.

----------


## Diablo

"My Mood" tonight
Gladys Knight - Help Me Make it Through the Night

----------


## Diablo

For Sarah while she's down...
Never is a long time- Roxette

----------


## veggie

Steve Harley and cockney Rebel-A Timeless Flight

----------


## Sarah76

Roxette but upbeat come back before you leave

----------


## Diablo

"My Mood" today
Suo Gan - Amy Nuttall




*Suo Gan - English translation*

To my lullaby surrender,
Warm and tender is my breast.
Mother's arms with love caressing,
Lay their blessing on your rest.
Nothing shall tonight alarm you,
None shall harm you, have no fear.
Lie contented, calmly slumber,
On your mother's breast, my dear.
Here tonight I tightly hold you,
And enfold you while you sleep.
Why, I wonder, are you smiling,
Smiling in your slumber deep?
Are the angels on you smiling,
And beguiling you with charm.
While you also smile, my blossom,
In my bosom soft and warm?
Have no fear now, leaves are knocking,
Gently knocking at our door.
Have no fear now, waves are beating,
Gently beating on the shore.
Sleep, my darling, none shall harm you,
Nor alarm you, never cry.
In my bosom sweetly smiling,
And beguiling those on high.

----------


## Jarre

Guinevere by Rick Wakeman




Can you tell I'm a fan of prog rock?

----------


## veggie

Queen Greatest hits. :(nod):

----------


## Aspasia

Savage Garden - The lover after me.

----------


## Diablo

"My mood" Golden oldie...
25th ANNIVERSARY ROCK AND ROLL HALL OF FAME CONCERT
Simon & Garfunkel - The Sound of Silence - Madison Square Garden, NYC - 2009/10/29&30

----------


## veggie

Elton John...too low for zero.

----------


## Diablo

Elton John - Too Low For Zero Live

----------

veggie (24-03-12)

----------


## Tony

little lion man by Mumford and Sons

----------


## Diablo

little Lion Man by Mumford and Sons

----------


## Tony



----------



----------


## Cheljayne

Cher believe

----------


## Diablo

Cher - Believe [Official Music Video] [HQ]

----------


## Angie

I Love Cher so am playing this one Steve while typing

----------



----------


## Diablo

I posted that for Chelle not for you Angie!!  :(wasntme): 

big hugs Angie  :(bear):

----------

Angie (25-03-12)

----------


## Tony



----------


## Tony



----------



----------


## Tony

ewan dobson <3

----------



----------


## Cheljayne

Made my day have no idea how to put videos up.
@ Angie u can never beat Cher, she's perfect for a right sing along

----------


## Angie

think its the share link in you tube Chel not sure though
And yeah she is great have always liked her

----------


## Diablo



----------


## Tony

I'm starting to feel I'm the only person who listens to rock/metal here... :D

----------


## Angie

I like Rock Tony.

----------


## Tony



----------


## Jarre

Leftfield - Phat Planet (remember the Guinness advert with the horses and the surfer? )

----------


## Jarre

And on a completely different note.  Jazz Pianist Earl "FATHA" Hines.




(yup my music tastes cover a huge spectrum!

----------


## veggie

I really liked the soundtrack for that guinness advert!

Hits of the 80's tripple album...brought back memories of disco dancing with my sister.

----------


## Tony

More rise again I know - but I can really relate to their music.

----------


## Diablo

I'm back!
The Holy Ground - Clancy Brothers and Tommy Makem

----------


## Diablo

And another one.
Jug Of Punch - Clancy Brothers and Tommy Makem

----------


## Aspasia

I can't seem to stop listening to this atm:

----------



----------


## Jarre

I'm not really a grunge or metal fan but I do love this song from green day

----------

Aspasia (01-04-12)

----------


## Aspasia

I love that song too <3

----------

Jarre (02-04-12)

----------


## Lostfriend

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PokBAxtvW4    here one to help you make it today ........best of luck.

----------



----------


## Jarre

http://youtu.be/YB1Vg-_27O4?t=1h26m19s

Where I get my nickname from, this is very emotional piece from his Monaco concert played on his theramin, quite earie yet relaxing.

----------


## Suzi

It's been ages since I heard that, thanks!

----------

Jarre (11-06-12)

----------


## Rainbow

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man

I sing this to my boys to help calm them. It's the only song that has ever sent my youngest to sleep, every time.

----------


## Dollydimple

Somewhere over the Rainbow - Isreal Kamakawiwo'Ole

Over and over again - lost in my own world, very soothing  :):

----------


## veggie

Best of the BeeGees.

----------


## Sarah76

Kelly Clarkson the album
Some really good tunes

----------


## Diablo



----------


## Jarre

The whole of Oxygene Played live by jean Michel Jarre pure class.

----------


## Squishymama

I have been listening to a lot of Alfie Boe of late.

----------


## Diablo



----------


## Jarre

Mike oldfield, playing tubular bells live in 1973

----------



----------


## Diablo



----------


## veggie

Si bought me 2 cd's for christmas-Queen- A night at the opera and Queen- Day at the Races. So i'm listening to those at the mo.

----------


## Suzi

Awesome albums!  :):

----------


## Sarah76

I treated myself Boxing Day to zumba greatest hits and dance pump it up lol
Loving the new Kelly Clarkson album

----------


## spi

I was listening to " The sick note" by the Dubliners yesterday, preparing for an English lesson. It had me in stitches..... Serious music though, I absolutely love "Chvrches", a Scottish band that were number 5 in the BBc sound of 2013 list . Can't wait for the new Biffy Clyro double album, late January....

----------


## CeeCee

Not sure whether this will work, but I'm giving it a try!

----------


## Jarre

Part of the opera scene from the game Final fantasy VI played live in the albert hall last year unfortunately a concert I missed

----------


## CeeCee

I know this wont be everyone's cup of tea, but I think Thom Yorke is incredibly talented. This live version of Weird Fishes / Arpeggi sounds pretty much as good as it does on the album and is one of my favourite tracks...

----------


## knowlesy

Musics great- I like All of it from classical to dance. Got a "thing" for Fleetwood Mac (stevie/nicks) at moment.

----------


## Squishymama

I LOVE Fleetwood Mac Knowlesy! Brilliant band.  :):

----------


## knowlesy

My phone has Elgar/Holst through Stones/Fleetwood through keane/verve(dour but meaningful) through faithless to kasabian/hard fi-when I was at my worst ALL music gave me headache but am starting to listen to it all again.

----------


## CeeCee

One of the most uplifting pieces I've heard in a long, long time. Vaughan Williams - The Lark Ascending. Please listen all the way through...

----------

amaeru (25-04-14)

----------


## Diablo



----------

CeeCee (25-02-13)

----------


## Sarah76

Kelly clarkson
Because of you ( sounds like my life  :(:  )

----------


## knowlesy

This is gloomy so dont click 1st link if youd rather not but Richard Ashcroft had depression of some sort, when Im not doing well I listen to it
:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhVG...e_gdata_player
More uplifting is this by Elgar:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhnM...e_gdata_player
& this by Grieg; 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XJ0...e_gdata_player

----------



----------


## knowlesy

Messed that up :(:  Could a mod/admin please remove the 1st 2  & keep third please. Thanks

----------


## Angie

Sorted for you Knowlesy

----------



----------


## Diablo

While I'm thinking of Angie and Jay...

----------


## Jarre

Jazz funk/fusion from Japanese Band T-Square

----------

CeeCee (25-02-13)

----------


## Angie

This is one of my all time favourite songs and films
The song is so me and Jay

----------


## CeeCee

> This is gloomy so dont click 1st link if youd rather not but Richard Ashcroft had depression of some sort, when Im not doing well I listen to it
> :https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhVG...e_gdata_player
> More uplifting is this by Elgar:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhnM...e_gdata_player
> & this by Grieg; 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XJ0...e_gdata_player


Oh, knowlesy - that Elgar piece is sublime!

----------



----------


## Jarre

As many people know i have a varied taste and found this gem of which i have the albums of on vinyl.... SKY  with Toccata

----------



----------


## CeeCee

Jarre! I have this album, too! Plus another of theirs... Haven't heard this in SUCH a long time - I'd forgotten how good it is. Thank you!  :(nod):

----------

Jarre (26-02-13)

----------


## Diablo

Must be the Welsh in me - my great great grandmother (one of 'em) was born in Abergavenny.

----------


## Diablo

Katherine Jenkins in Concert - Live at Llangollen (2006) - Time to Say Goodbye

----------


## Jarre

Notting Hillbillies "Own sweet way" (a project by Mark Knophler)

----------



----------


## Diablo

G. Verdi Opera - Aida "The Grand March" - John Hong

----------


## knowlesy

These two blow my socks off: mars
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0bc...e_gdata_player
& Jupiter (takes a few mins to get going:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nz0b...e_gdata_player) 
From Holsts planet suite.

----------

CeeCee (28-02-13)

----------


## Diablo

I remember singing this song as we were coming home from working away in Wales - 16 years ago...

----------


## amaeru

Love the way that song was used in Miyazaki's _Whisper of the Heart_ 

which reminds me how much I love studio ghibli films. -  Off to wait for the catbus!  :): 

x

----------


## Jarre

What people don't realise now these day7s is that video games spend alot of time on their music now and alot of it is classical with full orchestras.  They have done many concerts now all over the world the game series I play final fantasy did its own concerts but to cover other games their was a series called "Video Games live" heres a quite upbeat song from teh final fantasy series called "Chronocross"

----------


## amaeru

Thats really beautiful, liked it a lot.  :):

----------

Jarre (06-03-13)

----------


## Jarre

This is a whole video game music concert for the final fantasy series, full orchestra, guest vocalists etc.

----------

amaeru (06-03-13),CeeCee (08-03-13)

----------


## amaeru

Just finished watching it.  :Hedgehog: 

Loved it!! Lifted my spirits no end. You definitely :Rock: .

xx

----------

Jarre (06-03-13)

----------


## Jarre

My music tastes vary alot hour to hour lol anything from classical, monk chanting to prog rock, jazz, trance, electronic etc.

This song is Answers from the latest final fantasy game (No 14 online / Realm Reborne)

----------


## amaeru

Like.  :(y): 

I'll be listening to all these again.  :): 

xx

----------

Jarre (06-03-13)

----------


## Jarre

Fabula Nova Chyrstalis from final fantasy 13 complete with the CGI from the game the song comes from (Scene is between Snow and his fiancee Serah)

----------


## amaeru

:(y):  x

----------


## amaeru

Ok Jarre, you've won a convert. 

Downloaded Distant Worlds this morning to cheer myself up. You should be on commission! :(hi): 
x

----------


## Sarah76

Lyrics to this sum how I feel

----------


## amaeru

Mmm, never really listened to the lyrics of that song before.  It's so true.
It's sad that there are, or have been, people in our lives who can make us feel that way. 

Sending hugs  :Panda:

----------



----------


## amaeru

I've enjoyed going back through this thread listening to everyones links. I'm pretty eclectic in musical tastes too so I haven't met one I didn't like.
So thanks all.  :(bear): 
Thought I'd get round to adding something myself.

I've been in need of a chill out this morning so these have helped...

http://youtu.be/Se0HPsJex04

http://youtu.be/WsbYGdCQsgk

And hold on to your valuables boys, yes that *was* a man singing in that second one.

----------


## amaeru

And when I'm feeling a bit sorry for myself  :(blush): 

http://youtu.be/RZgBhyU4IvQ

----------


## Jarre

I saw this show live at the Abert Hall its the 40th Aniversary of Monty Python doing "Hes not the mesiah hes a very naughty boy" a musical operatic version of The life of brian.  we were in teh gods but was epic to be there.  Heres the Song "What have the Romans ever done for us"

----------

amaeru (14-03-13),Suzi (14-03-13)

----------


## amaeru

Brilliant, Jarre!  :(rofl): 
I love L_ife of Brian_  It's one of my favourite movies.  :(y):  (well one of them - that's a long list!)
xx

----------


## knowlesy

Excellent film :(happy):

----------


## MaraUT

Not music, per se, but when I'm working I like to listen to In Our Time (archives and current) from Melvyn Bragg/BBC4. I listen to a lot of old radio plays as well.

----------


## CeeCee

Listened to this on the way in to work this morning. I particularly like this accompanying video  :(nod):

----------



----------


## amaeru

Hi CeeCee,  :):  :(y): 

I love that symphony and that's my favourite part! (Rushes off to find her CD)

Way better than what I'm listening to at the moment - which is actually filtering through from next door - sounds like the racing commentary set to a drum n bass line.  :S:  Well it's either that or they're watching the racing while doing some very funky vacuuming :(grin): .
Think I'll drown em out. :(devil):

----------

CeeCee (18-03-13)

----------


## Suzi

This is one of my all time favourites..

----------

CeeCee (18-03-13)

----------


## Suzi

Something to wake you (and your neighbours) up? 

As an aside and totally random piece of information I went to secondary school with David Fanshawes Granddaughter  :O:

----------

CeeCee (18-03-13)

----------


## Diablo



----------

CeeCee (18-03-13),Suzi (18-03-13)

----------


## Jarre

Telegraph Road - Direstraits from the Alchemy tour in 1984

----------



----------


## CeeCee

Oh, Jarre - that's a fantastic vid  :Kiss:  I adore Dire Straits! My youngest plays guitar and I keep telling him about Mark Knopfler  :):

----------

Jarre (18-03-13)

----------


## CeeCee

Ok, so I mentioned that my youngest plays the guitar...

Enjoy!




#ProudMumMoment :-)

----------

amaeru (19-03-13),Jarre (18-03-13),Suzi (19-03-13)

----------


## knowlesy

:(emo):   :Rock:   :O:

----------


## CeeCee

> 


Yup! You got the first image right  :(emo):  - that's ma boy!  :O:

----------



----------


## amaeru

Music from Japanese comic book movie:

K20- The legend of the black mask (The fiend with twenty faces)

http://youtu.be/igJFZov8XcY
http://youtu.be/87IQhui_Yy8

----------


## Leizllou

Music has saved my life many a time. Today it is The Goo Goo dolls & Cat Stevens, yesterday it was PIL, The Clash & The Sex Pistols. Who knows what tomorrow will bring, I am thinking of checking out some of the CD's my niece helped me buy. My music changes by my mood, I think it might be pipes & drums in a bit.

----------


## Nita

Music helps me too. You do have a mix of stuff you like. Was introduced to Goo Goo dolls by a music mad friend with Iris being the one that stands out!  I kinda like Ben Howard, Bastille, David Gray, Coldplay, Courteeners, Daughter, Arcade Fire and much more. The dock I bought plays them all beautifully. It came early today :-). Like you say choose music depending on your mood

----------


## Jarre

Cathederal by Crosby, Stills Nash & Young, I was lucky to see them in 2009 live in Manchester.

----------


## CeeCee

One of my favourite pieces...

----------



----------


## Jarre

Rodger Waters The wall tour 2011 I went to teh Manchester gig and sadly unlike this one didn;t have David Gilmour and Nick mason joining him for a couple of songs.  Concert was still epic with a massive wall / projection screen being built accross the stage before being knocked down during the finaly

----------



----------


## knowlesy

Nice. One of my faves  :8):

----------


## Jarre

Think they are touring the show again in Manchester and Wembley arenas in November this year

----------



----------


## knowlesy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MH6T...e_gdata_player

----------


## Sarah76

I'm listening to Zumba lol
Im in the mood for dancing  :): 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUEzDxQE9eQ&sns=em

Slide anybody???

----------


## CeeCee

Ugh! Way too energetic for me, Sarah  :S:

----------


## amaeru

Not dropped by here for a while. Some great new posts.
Love the 'moonlight', CeeCee, a favourite here too x
Love 'the floyd' too Jarre. - My second cousin gave birth to her first child to 'comfortably numb'
And love the Verve too - Urban Hymns on of my favourite albums
Sorry Sarah, not sure about the Zumba though - much too energetic for a couch potato like me :O:

----------


## Sarah76

Lol at you lot and Zumba it gives you positive energy  :):

----------


## amaeru

Could do with some of that. Just wish there was a less energetic way of getting it. :O:

----------


## CeeCee

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MH6T...e_gdata_player


Adore The Verve, knowlesy  :(nod):  - true Mancunian stuff  :(happy):

----------


## CeeCee

> Lol at you lot and Zumba it gives you positive energy


So I've been told, Sarah, many a time... Just can't seem to bring myself to attend a class  :(:  I love dancing at home, though  :(happy):

----------


## knowlesy

> Adore The Verve, knowlesy  - true Mancunian stuff


They are gloomy but for some reason it helps me.( Theyre from Wigan btw :O:  but close enough)
.

----------

CeeCee (29-03-13)

----------


## Jarre

About as upbeat as I get these days - Salva Mea Faithless

----------

CeeCee (29-03-13)

----------


## knowlesy

Got their best of album. & Salva mia single with remixes.  :(happy):  Maxi jazz cant sing!

----------


## Jarre

And drifting away

----------

CeeCee (29-03-13)

----------


## amaeru

Those are great Jarre.
Love the lyrics to salva mea - I ca really relate to that a lot of the time.

----------


## Jarre

Would you beleive that was Rhianna doing the lyrics back when she was only just getting on the scene.

On a different musical wavelength German pioneers of dance - Kraftwerk

----------

CeeCee (29-03-13)

----------


## knowlesy

Not really heard much of theirs which is bad as my main fav is dance. :(blush):  This is nice & relaxed for faithless.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1L8_...e_gdata_player

----------

CeeCee (29-03-13)

----------


## CeeCee

O_o - the lead singer from Faithless looks, um, unwell  :(blush):

----------


## Jarre

A great acoustic track by Milk Ink called Perfect Lie. (p.s. I love Linda Merton teh singer shes so sexy  :O:  x )

----------



----------


## amaeru

Bill Bailey ruined Kraftwerk for me. I can't help thinking of this whenever I hear them

http://youtu.be/dwaxWoJPUC0

----------


## CeeCee

Huge Kraftwerk fan here, but I fear I'm going to go down-tempo now. Please enjoy - this has been with me throughout my adulthood...

----------



----------


## Jarre

Lol I went to see Bill Bailey in Nottingham about 4 years ago and he did that..

Now it wouldn't be right for me to finish a musical journey tonight without music from the artist I take my Handle from.   Jean Michel Jarre and his 1976 album Oxygene

----------

CeeCee (29-03-13)

----------


## CeeCee

Enjoy...

----------



----------


## Jarre

Currently listening to this concert while working...

----------

amaeru (08-04-13),CeeCee (08-04-13)

----------


## CeeCee

Awesome, Jarre!  :(happy):

----------


## Jarre

I was lucky enough to catch them both at a gig in Birmingham in 2011 was epic.

----------

CeeCee (08-04-13)

----------


## Dollydimple

The Eagles "Hotel California"

----------


## knowlesy

Was listening to Keane, Seahorses, & semisonic today  :(nod):

----------


## Dollydimple

Heard of Keane!  

I've moved onto Peter cetera mixed with a bit of reo speedwagon - there's no hope for me but save yourselves!!!

----------


## amaeru

The three K's

Killers, Kasabian and the Kings of Leon.

----------


## Nita

Kodaline
Courteeners
Daughter

----------


## knowlesy

Didnt have you down for those am.  :O:

----------


## amaeru

I'm eclectic. :O:

----------


## knowlesy

Got Kasabians empire album & had fire & underdog till my memory card failed  :(:

----------


## knowlesy

Dolly I like everything changes, somewhere only we know & bedshaped by keane  :(nod):

----------

CeeCee (12-04-13)

----------


## amaeru

:(y):  West Ryder pauper lunatic asylum atm

----------


## amaeru

Followed up by Velociraptor :O:

----------


## knowlesy

I tend not to buy any albums because I only like a few on each but got Empire for a quid  :8):

----------


## Dollydimple

Couldn't tell you any specific songs of Keane!  Ooops  :(blush): .  I have very varied taste on music everything from abba to slipknot!!

----------


## amaeru

I find I start off liking best the songs I bought the album for then gradually the others creep up on me and sometimes end up liking them more. Not alway though.
+ my musical mood is very changeable.
Could just as easily be the 3 Ms tomorrow. Mozart, Monteverdi and Mussorgsky.

Or Charlie Parker/Miles Davies/Duke Ellington

Or the wombles/ pinky and perky and bob the builder :P:  :O:  :(giggle):

----------


## knowlesy

Im same, have classic to trance to rock/britpop, Ive left pinky & perky at my dads though  :O:

----------


## amaeru

Think my mum's got my wombles. 
"Remember you're a womble"..........

----------


## CeeCee

Ok, 'scuse the quality of this vid - it was taken by *ME* - at a Muse gig last year at the O2. This is one of my favourite tracks of theirs...

----------

amaeru (12-04-13)

----------


## amaeru

Love 'Origin of symmetry' :(y):

----------

CeeCee (12-04-13)

----------


## CeeCee

My fave album of theirs, amaeru  :(nod):

----------


## amaeru

Mine too  :(nod): 
'Citizen erased' one of my faves

----------


## knowlesy

This used to be my alarm call, but never knew the entendre :(blush):  Now I do &  :(blush):  but still a good song  :(nod): 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZucKD...e_gdata_player

----------

amaeru (13-04-13)

----------


## amaeru

Morning :(hi):  :O: 
Like  :(y): 
My favourite Oasis is this one - always leaves me feeling energised

http://youtu.be/87IQhui_Yy8

----------


## amaeru

This on too....
http://youtu.be/6QyVil0dwhk

----------


## amaeru

Just realised - no Beatles on this thread - oversight much????

http://youtu.be/CfTrthOpKCA

----------


## Sarah76

Bit of phil Collins  :):

----------


## knowlesy

Thanks am - dont have to listen to 'em, know from title- love hey jude, na na narna narna  :O:

----------


## amaeru

narna yourself  :P:

----------


## Sarah76

Not heard of that own before
I've got iPod on shuffle Lisa Scott lee on now

----------


## CeeCee

Just watching the Jonathan Ross show - because Suede are going to be on  :(happy):  Here's one of my favourite tracks of theirs...

----------



----------


## Alonso

"Right from the start...You were a thief" by Pink. One of my favorite...the beauty of this song is in its romantic simplicity...love it!!!

----------


## knowlesy

Like raise your glass by Pink- good positive message  :(nod):

----------


## amaeru

I like 'Perfect' xx

----------


## Suzi

OMG I love Pink! Well I did, up until I had 2 princesses who love Pink too and have her playing on their MP3 players singing along loudly - but both to different songs! 

I've had several Pink songs round my head for several days.... We so wanted to take the girls to her gig in London, but we just couldn't afford it no matter how much they'd love it, and they would and so would I!

----------


## knowlesy

Shes had a tough life but has fought her way through  :(punch):

----------


## Suzi

And as I've defended the fact that my girls listen to her music and sing along I'd far rather they had a role model who promoted that it was OK to be different and be yourself and that you are perfect just as you are rather than rihanna (yuk yuk yuk) who promotes nothing good and only teaches that you have to strip and sell sex to get anywhere...

----------

Angie (18-04-13),CeeCee (19-04-13)

----------


## knowlesy

Well put  :8):

----------

Suzi (19-04-13)

----------


## Squishymama

I have been listening to The Saturdays a lot of late.

----------


## Jarre

Friend of mine and her gf went to see Pink in Dublin and then birmingham 4 days later she thoroughly enjoyed both gigs.

Some music now......

hmmmmm what to post.....

----------



----------


## knowlesy

Former friend liked these  :(nod):

----------


## CeeCee

Heard this one on the radio this morning. It always lifts my mood  :(happy):

----------

Suzi (19-04-13)

----------


## Jarre



----------

CeeCee (20-04-13)

----------


## CeeCee

The warm weather we've been enjoying dahn sarf this week has prompted me to dig out my fave Latin American and Spanish stuff - here's a fave (also from a fave movie...  :O: )

----------

amaeru (25-04-13),Suzi (25-04-13)

----------


## CeeCee

Something gentle for this Sunday morning...

----------


## Jarre

Another relaxing one for a sunday morning....

----------

CeeCee (28-04-13)

----------


## CeeCee

And here's another soothing piece... I wonder how many of you will recognise it

----------


## amaeru

40 part motet?? Ooooooh CeeCee, I absolutely adore that piece  :(nod):  :(nod): 

And speaking of Tallis - also love this Vaughan Williams piece based on Tallis' 'third mode'

----------

CeeCee (29-04-13)

----------


## Suzi

CeeCee that bought back loads of memories for me as we sang in when I was in choir many many many moons ago. I love it! 

I love the total eclecticness of this thread!

----------

CeeCee (29-04-13)

----------


## knowlesy

Today Ive been listening to terrible Polish pop. Not my choice- neighbour has it on  :(:

----------


## Jarre

Currently lsitening to this while working.

----------



----------


## amaeru

Could be worse hun  :O: 
Could be *my* new neighbours doing the funky vacuuming 
(or the horizontal tango  - thin walls  :^):  :(giggle):

----------


## knowlesy

Youll have to get your own back one time  :(nod):   :(grin):   :O:   :O:

----------


## amaeru

:(devil):  (Plots revenge -  :(nod):  :(grin):  :(grin):  :(devil): )
 :(giggle): 

Ah revenge is sweet  :O:  :O:  :(angel):

----------


## knowlesy

Suddenly remembered those for no apparent reason but glad I did  :(angel):

----------

amaeru (04-05-13),CeeCee (04-05-13)

----------


## knowlesy



----------

amaeru (04-05-13),CeeCee (04-05-13)

----------


## Jarre

that brings back my rave days Knowlesy

----------



----------


## knowlesy

Put these two on to get motivated & blasted through the vacuming  :(nod):  , washed the windows, cleaned outside of tanks, not normally my cuppa this stuff but these 2 I like  :(nod):  Shame about the vids though  :O:

----------


## knowlesy



----------

CeeCee (04-05-13)

----------


## CeeCee

Awesome song choices, Knowlesy  :(nod):  especially the Massive Attack track  :Rock:

----------



----------


## knowlesy

Told you I had ecc...ecl...varied tastes  :O:   :(nod):

----------

CeeCee (04-05-13)

----------


## knowlesy

Got this on headphones right now, not everyones cup of tea either.

----------

amaeru (04-05-13)

----------


## Jarre

Orbital live from Maydevale - intro and look at equipment first

----------

amaeru (04-05-13)

----------


## amaeru

Great, guys  :8):

----------



----------


## Jarre

Yes Suzi this is a very eclectic thread lol

----------

amaeru (04-05-13)

----------


## knowlesy

Was listening to that thurs  :(nod):

----------


## Jarre

Then theres Dogs by pink floyd, a great version here by Roger Waters in 2000

----------

amaeru (04-05-13)

----------


## amaeru

Music from another favourite movie for me - Wong Kar Wai's _'Chungking Express'_

----------


## amaeru



----------



----------


## amaeru



----------

CeeCee (04-05-13)

----------


## amaeru



----------



----------


## amaeru



----------



----------


## CeeCee

Gonna hit the sack in a few. Leaving you with this: Reckoner by Radiohead...

----------

amaeru (05-05-13)

----------


## amaeru

Bit of 'Grace' for me ....

http://<a href="http://youtu.be/lY5J...Y5JFUtuROU</a>

----------


## knowlesy

Not working  :(shake):

----------


## amaeru

And something *very* chilled out
http://youtu.be/LyQEij88SB4

----------


## amaeru

bollixed up those links
Try again
Grace

----------

CeeCee (05-05-13)

----------


## amaeru

And Valtari....

----------

CeeCee (05-05-13)

----------


## CeeCee

Saw this on the Jonathan Ross show last night. The album it's from is very electronic - this is a beautiful piano version...

----------


## knowlesy



----------

amaeru (05-05-13),CeeCee (05-05-13)

----------


## knowlesy



----------

amaeru (05-05-13),CeeCee (05-05-13)

----------


## knowlesy



----------

amaeru (05-05-13)

----------


## knowlesy



----------

amaeru (05-05-13),CeeCee (05-05-13),Jarre (06-05-13)

----------


## amaeru

Watched this movie (Red Cliff) tonight -a favourite - prefer the 5 hour 2 part version I have on dvd to the cutdown version they showed on the film4 but still enjoyed it - love the soundtrack by Tawo Iwashiro
Nice end credit song too.

Thought you might enjoy this Jarre -

----------

Jarre (15-05-13)

----------


## Sarah76

Nothing like a bit of this to get you motivated
http://youtu.be/KWyzxxoY3iA

 :):

----------


## Sarah76

Another on my favourites
Catchy tunes hehe

http://youtu.be/8aIRlFUdX_4

----------

CeeCee (09-05-13)

----------


## CeeCee

I keep hearing this on the radio lately (I listen to ChillFM on DAB) - it's a beautiful, haunting piece that was used in the movie "The Life of Pi" - hope you like it  :(nod):

----------

Suzi (10-05-13)

----------


## knowlesy

Was haunting  :(nod):

----------

CeeCee (10-05-13)

----------


## Nita

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=tea42...%3Dtea42XFGhPs

Not sure if this has worked but this track is something just found and think is awesome.....

----------



----------


## Suzi

I'd love to hear it, but that link comes via your youtube desktop.. I've searched for it and is this the one? Hope so, because it was brilliant!

----------

Nita (14-05-13)

----------


## Nita

Yep that's the one. I couldn't work out how to do it!!

----------


## Suzi

If you highlight and copy the url then on the "quick reply" box here, there is a picture which looks a bit like a filmstrip. Click on that and paste in the link  :O:  Sorted!!

----------


## knowlesy

Nice song  :(nod):

----------


## knowlesy



----------

amaeru (15-05-13),Suzi (15-05-13)

----------


## amaeru

:(inlove):  :(inlove):

----------


## Sarah76

Feel good song

----------



----------


## CeeCee

Wow! Just listened to the George Ezra track... I'd never heard of him but he has a truly unique voice! Brilliant!

----------

Nita (15-05-13),Suzi (16-05-13)

----------


## knowlesy



----------

amaeru (17-05-13),CeeCee (17-05-13),Suzi (17-05-13)

----------


## CeeCee

Proud mum alert!!!!

Ok, so I've already posted some of my youngest son's stuff, but he recently uploaded a couple of tracks on YouTube, and this is one of them. He doesn't let me hear him sing, so when I watched this video, it was the first time I'd heard him. I was rather impressed. Let me know what you think...

----------


## knowlesy

Very, very good  :(nod):  Are you or your hubs good with an instrument?

----------


## CeeCee

I used to play piano and a little guitar, but never received proper lessons, knowlsey. However, I adore music and have always tried to expose my sons to all sorts of genres.

Thank you!  :(nod):

----------


## knowlesy

Well, you can be proud of yourself then too  :(nod):   :(y):

----------

CeeCee (19-05-13)

----------


## amaeru

That was fab CeeCee  :(nod):  :(nod):  :(nod): 
So talented - you deserve to be proud hun  :(nod):  :(nod):

----------

CeeCee (20-05-13)

----------


## Suzi

> Proud mum alert!!!!
> 
> Ok, so I've already posted some of my youngest son's stuff, but he recently uploaded a couple of tracks on YouTube, and this is one of them. He doesn't let me hear him sing, so when I watched this video, it was the first time I'd heard him. I was rather impressed. Let me know what you think...


Impressed? You really really should be. He has an amazing talent! (and I'm qualified to make that judgement too!  :):  ) Really he is brilliant, please please please tell him to sing more as he has a great voice!!!!!!  Tell him to get out of the bathroom and get out there so others get to hear him too!

----------

CeeCee (20-05-13)

----------


## CeeCee

Thank you, Suzi  :(blush):  He plays at school a fair bit, but I agree - he needs to get out there. Just wish I knew how to support him!

----------


## Suzi

Try to get him to join choirs - it'll help so much with breathing... Is he going to college? Would be well worth finding out what kind of activities there are... Most importantly, tell him how proud you are! Get him to post more stuff on youtube and I'll share links  :O:

----------

CeeCee (20-05-13)

----------


## Suzi

I LOVE clever, and this is CLEVER....

----------

CeeCee (21-05-13)

----------


## Sarah76

Bit of phil Collins love his music

----------

amaeru (21-05-13),CeeCee (21-05-13),Jarre (21-05-13)

----------


## amaeru

So where does everyone stand on re-mixed Beatles???
Sacrilege or jolly good idea????
Me, I love it  :(nod):  - makes great boogie round the house while doing the housework music  :(blush): 

Just hung up the washing while bopping to 'I am the walrus' (coo coo ca choo!!)  :(blush):  :(blush):  :(blush):

----------



----------


## Sarah76

Beatles are big here come from Liverpool so if honest get bit sick of them but there ok
I'm back to my Zumba today need bit of beat 
Il update in a bit but honestly not had time yesterday started Tom at Thia Boxing which didn't finish till 8pm time home was shattered , tc xx

----------


## amaeru

Hi Sarah , 
Funky vaccuming party on Nita's thread - wanna come teach us some Zumba moves  :(nod):  :(nod):  :(nod):

----------



----------


## knowlesy



----------

amaeru (24-05-13)

----------


## Nita

Love that song knowlesy!!! Saw them a few times live! Were good....

----------

amaeru (24-05-13)

----------


## amaeru

That's on my playlist K - amongst other things  :O:  :O:  :O:

----------



----------


## Jarre

moody blues while working

----------

Suzi (30-05-13)

----------


## Sarah76

Love this song the lyrics everything

----------


## knowlesy

Heard these on a lot of adverts lately, these 2 are great for getting me shifted in morning

----------

amaeru (04-06-13)

----------


## knowlesy



----------

amaeru (04-06-13)

----------


## knowlesy

Something nice & relaxing for a sunday morning;

----------


## Sarah76

Bit of Roxette, phil Collins mix today so far

----------


## knowlesy



----------

amaeru (21-06-13)

----------


## amaeru

Hun all your links are showing an error message on my laptop. 
Are they showing properly on yours????

----------


## knowlesy

Sorted lovely  :(nod):

----------


## knowlesy



----------

amaeru (21-06-13)

----------


## amaeru

Love the Killers  :(nod):  :(nod): 

I'm in a more chilled mood tonight though
And it's film music again for me..... This is from Michael Nyman's score for 'The Draughtsman's Contract'

Three guesses what made me think of it???

----------



----------


## amaeru

Oopsie link didn't take - and I did put it in too - funny I'm sure I listened to it in my last post after I posted it but it seems to have disappeared
...........will try again

----------



----------


## Sarah76

Bit of steps while doing teas for the boys

http://youtu.be/c_0k84qbwwk

----------



----------


## knowlesy

Huge cliche this one but I roll this out once a year  :O:   :O:

----------


## knowlesy

& this...... :8):

----------


## purplefan

Deep purples excellent new album "Now what"! of course.

----------



----------


## Suzi

I've copied this link from another thread. This is one of the tracks that Purple is listening to!

----------



----------


## knowlesy



----------


## Jarre

Dream thearter

----------


## purplefan

Suzi i like your taste. 
hear is another oldie but goodie from purple. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5WVqZqw1Es

----------


## Suzi

Lol.. My taste in music is certainly ecclectic! My Collection ranges from Madame Butterfly (arguably the best version ever recorded) to Nine Inch Nails with everything in the middle. I love music of nearly every genre - although I'm not a massive fan of dance or acid jazz...

----------


## purplefan

I have been to see les miss, But Deep purple is my favorite. Been to see Queen a few times and Quo.
I'm a bit of a rocker.

----------


## Suzi

And me  :O:  But have a huge passion for musicals and classical stuff too  :O:

----------


## purplefan

Music can be such a good tool in Depression It can lift your moods. The only musical i  went to was
We will rock you" 
My kebab is hear, ill be on later.

----------


## Suzi

It really can. I know my husband has used music to help him through some of his darkest times.

----------


## knowlesy

Music seems to hit other parts others cant reach  :(nod):

----------


## Jarre

I will be listening to the Dr Who Prom while working today I caught the last 30 minutes when it was broadcast live but its availiable on Iplayer for the next 5 days. http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode...ctor_Who_Prom/

----------



----------


## purplefan

I'm for Benedict Cumberbatch in becoming the new doctor.

----------


## purplefan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xToPCaNxaow
 :(rofl):

----------


## amaeru

Just heard a bit of this on saturday kitchen -always cheers me up  :(nod):

----------



----------


## knowlesy

Short but beautiful;

----------

amaeru (28-07-13)

----------


## amaeru

Can't play it tonight cos conserving data - but love that piece  :(nod):

----------



----------


## knowlesy

Have a better more speedy version  on cd
Also like this;

----------

amaeru (28-07-13),Suzi (29-07-13)

----------


## amaeru

Me too  :(nod):

----------



----------


## tinkerbell

ah thats lovely  :):

----------

amaeru (28-07-13)

----------


## amaeru

It is isn't it??
xx

----------


## tinkerbell

never heard that before...it really is very nice  :):

----------

amaeru (28-07-13)

----------


## amaeru



----------



----------


## purplefan

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p01dbkcv

can someone please tell me what the hell this girl is saying?

Also listening to this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvJwE...=TLrQaRdX1ZNSQ

----------


## purplefan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXf2PbEPQ-Y
styx show me the way. 
for all who are struggling and feeling lost.
NEVER GIVE UP.

----------

Suzi (01-08-13)

----------


## Zeppelin

Currently listing to new CD (actually second hand off Ebay, like most of my CDs) I got in post this morning, Rollins Band - Come in And Burn

----------



----------


## knowlesy

Listening to Hard-fi living for the weekend & Embrace ashes that my lovely L bought for me

----------

amaeru (14-08-13)

----------


## amaeru

Alibi - nice track -This one's actually much gentler than that  album cover image would suggest  :O:

----------



----------


## Zeppelin

I 'like' both of these;

Die Alone by A Pale Horse Named Death

Skeletons by Wednesday 13

Track titles say it all.

----------


## Zeppelin

Just thought it worth mentioning the above are both quite dark in case anyone was going to look them up.

----------


## purplefan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWubhw8SoBE

----------


## sidiam

I used to be married to a pop musician. Went all over the place with him and the band he was in. Knew all the words to all the songs, helped write a few as well. Now I have trouble if music is a bit too loud. I now only listen to voices. TV on all day, muttering in the corner of the room..keeps me company when I am home..it is gently chattering away behind me at the moment. I like peace and quiet but that is different to deadly quiet and alone. I've rambled again I guess this should be another thread...DUH I'll send it anyway...
take care all,
Sxx

----------


## Jarre

Old Love Eric Clapton

----------


## sidiam

brilliant...thank you  Sxx

----------


## Jarre

Some nice relaxing music from the very tallented Eva Cassidy

----------


## CeeCee

Um, have I shared this before? Ignore the vid - it really doesn't do the song any justice whatsoever. Just close your eyes and enjoy the way Thom Yorke uses his voice as an additional instrument - blows me away every morning on my way to work at the moment (picture me singing along if you dare!  :O:  )

----------


## purplefan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UuFJoexdlU
Leningrad cowboys (from Finland) and the Russian army choir sing
sweet home alabama.

No, i'm not joking.

----------


## CeeCee

I've just uploaded a lot of my music to my new laptop - this is one of the tracks I love  :(nod):

----------


## EJ

Django Reinhard : Tears

----------


## Jarre

Journey- Open arms with long piano intro.

----------


## purplefan

I saw them live in London when they supported whitesnake. 
sorry to say they were terrible. Journey; Not whitesnake. Mr. Coverdale alway performs. 

My favourite Journey song is faithfully.

----------


## veggie

Forty Licks-The Rolling Stones....good bit of rock!

----------


## CeeCee

My youngest plays the cello and has just been told what his next piece will be. Take a look / listen here:




P.S. The guy in the vid isn't my youngest  :(smirk):

----------


## Suzi

I LOVE that piece of music!!

----------

CeeCee (21-09-13)

----------


## Jarre

How about a rock version tribute to Vivaldi done by jean Michel Jarre under the eifel tower in 1995 with his guitarist Patrick Rondant.

----------

CeeCee (23-09-13)

----------


## Suzi

LOVE this track, love it with this version even more!

----------


## Jarre

The eeiry sound of the theramine played by Jean Michel Jarre

----------


## AnimamAmisit

Listening to Mr Tumble :/ god help me!!! (MrTumble is a kiddies programme which my little one absolutely loves). Waiting for peppa pig next  :Surprised:  he he

----------


## Suzi

OMG NOOOOO not Mr Tumble! (Although he was revolutionary using makaton  :O:

----------


## CeeCee

[QUOTE=Suzi;75799]LOVE this track, love it with this version even more!

That's awesome  :(nod):

----------

Suzi (23-09-13)

----------


## Catkin

I love Canon! I especially love the Trans Siberian Orchestra Christmas lights ones on youtube  :):

----------


## Catkin

I love this too! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fj5TXxmNDaU

----------


## CeeCee

I think I may have shared this before (I'm a sucker for listening to the same songs over and over  :(blush): ) - but this is one of my faves:

----------


## Zeppelin

These guys are great, even if you don't like their music their videos are well worth watching

----------


## Jarre

This is a great simple tune heard it first on NCIS

----------

CeeCee (10-10-13)

----------


## Jarre

This is the intro called Haters Unite that starts the gaming podcast I occasional guest on every few months with friends.

----------


## Jarre

Still the best live album by direstraits.

----------

CeeCee (10-10-13)

----------


## purplefan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ul7X5js1vE

This is one almight incredible performance by stevie wonder on the childrens show Sesame street
performing his song, Superstition.

Look out for the little kid on the scafold at 0:41 getting down to the music.

----------


## CeeCee

> This is one almight incredible performance by stevie wonder on the childrens show Sesame street
> performing his song, Superstition.
> 
> Look out for the little kid on the scafold at 0:41 getting down to the music.


I ADORE early Stevie Wonder stuff  :):  Thanks for sharing this, purplefan!

----------


## CeeCee

I don't really want to bring the mood down, so if you're feeling a little vulnerable at the moment, I suggest you don't listen to this track. That said, it's a beautiful piece of music that I've known for many years. It was running through my head today (for obvious reasons, if you've read what's been going on in my life recently), so I just wanted to share...

----------

Suzi (10-10-13)

----------


## Four Candles

I just listened to a self-created mix, derived from clicking "play" on every embedded video on the page above. With the benefit of hindsight, I can declare with confidence that it won't be catching on and was, by my own estimation, a bloody awful racket.

But before that, a song called Shrinking Violet by a band called Mostly Autumn. I imagine few people will have heard of them. They're a folk/progessive rock band from York, classic British rock that's so classic even the CDs should be sepia tinted. Enthusiastic, numerous lineup changes, more drummers than Spinal Tap... to many the antithesis of cool and to others completely endearing. Just hear it out and listen to the words.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvjOh...OAkk-MQkGZYsQg

----------


## Four Candles

There's a bloke called Steven Wilson. Some people might know of him from his solo albums and bands such as Porcupine Tree and Blackfield. There's a few other groups he's been involved with. I believe No-Man was the first of these act, and it included himself and a guy called Tim Bowness. A rotating cast of whoever did what they needed completed the lineup. They hardly ever do live shows, and usually in fairly small premises.

A few years ago, I bought the first No-Man album, Speak, and to be honest it left me cold for quite a while. However, it pushes its way back onto my playlist when working from home (I do this occasionally). When they released Schoolyard Ghosts a few years ago (2008?) it got positive reviews. YouTube and the sound samples on Amazon are good methods of finding out what you're getting in advance, and I gave them another go. It's a great studio album, but I couldn't help but wonder over the reason that they didn't appear live. However, my wife then gave me the live Love and Endings CD/DVD set last Christmas, recording sections from one of their occasional live appearances at Leamington Spa in 2011. Admittedly, there's always production on live albums that renders a lot of them pseudo-live, but there's been a lot of thought (and not a massive budget) put into this. My only criticism is that the CD is a bit quiet to be heard over the noise from my very basic car.

Disappointingly, the band has been put on indefinite hold as Steven Wilson's schedule is too full. So, after finding out that there was a live act I should have had more faith in than I did, it looks like I'll never get the chance to see it. Not that I'm a great fan of crowds.

A link to the song I listen to most days, one that received one of the lighter makeovers, called Wherever There Is Light:

Live: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsJEAOpZLTI

Studio: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3T2iJ715ss

----------


## purplefan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mPiizL1Jlc

\Jim steinman performs surfs up. he wrote it for meat loaf but this is a far more emotional version.

----------


## purplefan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6KBkiLr0mg
Left in the dark. Jim steinman again. Its amazing to think these songs are 32 years old.

You swore you'd be with me at 7 o'clock now its a quarter to three; well whatever you got and who ever it was
i guess you couldn't get it from me. 
God i love those lyrics.

----------


## Sarah76

Relaxation Al Emor
Love this song 



http://youtu.be/-oMmw2N1VbM

We don't use the video though just the song for relaxation love it

----------


## knowlesy

Great song (& album cover)

----------

CeeCee (25-10-13)

----------


## Suzi

This was posted on a friends FB wall this morning and it really made me laugh so I thought I'd share the bizarreness with you all!

----------

CeeCee (25-10-13)

----------


## purplefan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pgPq4FGWfk

modern classic.

----------


## Nita

My band of the moment - 1975's and The City.  Also like chocolate and woman (Hope video link works ok!)

Off to see Spector tonight

----------


## Suzi

I'm rather loving Imagine Dragons atm.. This one has amazing lyrics:



Imagine Dragons - Nothing Left To Say / Rocks LyricsCustomize :	   	  





 Who knows how long I've been awake now
 The shadows on my walls don't sleep
 They keep calling me
 Beckoning, beckoning, beckoning

 Who knows whats right
 The lines keep getting thinner
 My age has never made me wise
 But I keep pushing on and on and on and on

 There's nothing left to say now
 There's nothing left to say now
 Give it up, give it up now
 Give it up, give it up now

 There's nothing left to say now
 There's nothing left to say now
 Give it up, give it up now
 Give it up, give it up now

 Below my soul I feel an engine
 Collapsing as it sees the pain
 If I could only shut it out

 I've come too far to see the end now
 Even if my way is wrong
 I keep pushing on and on and on

 There's nothing left to say now
 There's nothing left to say now
 Give it up, give it up now
 Give it up, give it up now

 There's nothing left to say now
 There's nothing left to say now
 Give it up, give it up now
 Give it up, give it up now

 I keep falling, I keep falling down
 I keep falling, I keep falling down
 hey
 I keep falling, I keep falling down
 I keep falling, I keep falling down

 If you could only save me,
 I'm drowning and the waters of my soul

 There's nothing left to say now
 There's nothing left to say now
 Give it up, give it up now
 Give it up, give it up now

 There's nothing left to say now
 There's nothing left to say now
 Give it up, give it up now
 Give it up, give it up now

 (instrumental interlude/end song, silence, start ghost track: "Rocks")

 Where do we go from here?
 Where do we go from here?
 I threw some rocks up at your window
 I broke some rocks right through your window

 Timber! Timber! We're falling down
 Let the forest hear our sound
 ooma ooma oom
 Why cant i see whats right infront of me

 We fall, we fall
 We fall, we fall down
 We fall, we fall down
 We fall, we fall down

----------


## purplefan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZt7J0iaUD0

----------


## Pen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7R7q1lSZfs
One of my all time favourites

----------


## Jarre

Was listening to this while working today

----------


## Four Candles

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kj8wCjlUSkE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaL5XjQSJtY

Mostly Autumn. A band I love and few people ever seem to have heard of. The first is a song called Evergreen, from their last live performance with female lead vocalist Heather Findlay and the second is Hold The Sun, sung by her replacement Olivia Sparnenn. You'll either love them or you won't. I'd describe them as enthusiastic, ambitious and quite endearing.

----------


## Four Candles

I didn't think this one was still on YouTube. Listened to it in the car on the way home today.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28kkc1q87o8

Mostly Autumn again. The song, The Gap Is Too Wide, is in memory of keyboard player Iain Jennings' mother.

Seven piece band, string quartet, choir, piper... Mostly Autumn at their ever so slightly ambitious best. Nicely low key I think  :):

----------


## purplefan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8xTZIOAPhs
Listen to this song and tell me it the best song EVER!!
Meat  loaf its all coming back to me now.

The original version.

----------



----------


## AnimamAmisit

Love Meatloaf!!!

I'm listening to the bang, crash, bang of Call of Duty.  Cheers partner!  I love you - but turn the blinking sound down.  I'm trying to procrastinate quietly (when I should be working) lol

----------


## Pen

Oh yes... Although I would probably vote for Bat out of Hell. I have been a huge ML fan for years. When I was pregnant with my daughter I was on the road quite a bit and I would drive up and down the motorway with ML at high volume. Years later and my daughter is also a huge ML fan, so the in womb training worked! Have you ever seen Steve Steinman's Vampire Rock? A musical using the ML songs. It comes to WSM every year and for a few years it became a tradition that me and my daughter would go and see it.

----------


## purplefan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXznl5S7ZbI

This will send shivers down your spine.
Heart Acoustic version of Alone.  Ann wilson is incredible.

----------


## Pen

Just played Bat out of Hell and as I am alone in the house apart from the animals sang it at the top of my voice. I now suspect the puppy thinks I am ever so slightly mad!

----------


## Zeppelin

If we're talking Meat Loaf here
Rock N Roll Dreams Come Through
Staring a young Angelina Jolie in the video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AEdMUVHP4E

----------


## purplefan

Jim steinman is the most amazing song writer. 

I played this at my wedding as it reminded me of my wife's family.
Gypsies, tramps and thieves. cher. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThToz3UmIL4

----------


## Four Candles

I go through Meat Loaf phases.  :): 

Some randomness. First, Bluehorses. Sadly, now "retired". Their stock-in-trade was taking traditional folk songs and "rearranging" then in a manner that rendered them... something else.

One live: http://youtu.be/TxlLmxxS9mc
One studio recording played over film: http://youtu.be/qgQz5N4orhM

Second, a long-time favourite of mine since childhood: Chris Rea. 
http://youtu.be/BC7mgM4uhn8
A track called Thinking Of You, a live performance that sounds only lightly "produced". Shows off what's great about him: limited performance apart from singing and playing blues-style slide guitar, but no need for anything else apart from the band on stage with him.
http://youtu.be/QJ5KNnHECjY
Ain't Going Down This Way, from Dancing Down The Stony Road, after a period in his life that gave him every right to sing the blues. I was off long-term sick at the time, and this song plus another, Burning Feet (http://youtu.be/xYmKLtvhP7I), carry a personal meaning for me from that time.

Finally, anyone else remember this from the seventies?
http://youtu.be/2qn3A4ycG0I

----------


## Suzi

Meatloaf was the first gig I ever went to!  :):

----------


## Pen

> Finally, anyone else remember this from the seventies?


Oh yes I remember this, loved it.

----------


## purplefan

> I go through Meat Loaf phases. 
> 
> Some randomness. First, Bluehorses. Sadly, now "retired". Their stock-in-trade was taking traditional folk songs and "rearranging" then in a manner that rendered them... something else.
> 
> One live: http://youtu.be/TxlLmxxS9mc
> One studio recording played over film: http://youtu.be/qgQz5N4orhM
> 
> Second, a long-time favourite of mine since childhood: Chris Rea. 
> http://youtu.be/BC7mgM4uhn8
> ...


Northern lights. Blimey, that brings back some memories. 
Sort of reminds me of Gordon Giltrap.

----------


## purplefan

Bit of useless information.

Bad for good was meant to be the follow up to Bat out of hell. 
But meat had lost his voice and was heavy into drugs. So 
Jim steinman released it as his solo album and meat loaf finally got his voice back for 
The Dead ringer album.

This song is from the bad or good album. Featuring the fantastic vocals of Karla Devito. The lady who sung on Bat.
It has to be the weirdest video i've seen. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpxwaipS0aw

Dance in my pants. Jim steinman and karla devito.

----------


## purplefan

I was going to change this but i meant on the Bat out of hell tour. 
It was Ellen Foley who sung on the album. oops. sorry.

----------


## purplefan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4O_YMLDvvnw

The late great Gary moore  still got the blues for you.

----------


## Four Candles

> Northern lights. Blimey, that brings back some memories. 
> Sort of reminds me of Gordon Giltrap.


I love Annie Haslam's voice, although I was an adult before I actually bought a Renaissance album.

Gordon Giltrap is the sort of person who... I had to look him up but I hear the song and if I were to have asked what it was... then realise that somewhere on the edge of my memory... can't put a name to the person but... is that him?

From Renaissance and Annie Haslam to a more recent group, less well known than they should have been and who have taken splitting up to another level. Karnataka started as a predominantly Welsh rock band and had started gaining some following by the time they released their third album in 2003. I don't think that album, Delicate Flame of Desire, has all that great a title, but the content is outstanding. To me, the vocals (Rachel Jones, now Rachel Cohen) are very Annie Haslam and the guitar (Paul Davies) has tones of Steve Rothery in post-Fish era Marillion. The song  Time Stands Still is the first full track on the album. Outwardly, it sounds positive and uplifting, but the words are a striking contrast. In various parts of the song: Everything seems out of place and it's so very cold... My dreams turn to dust... I'm so very tired. Something sounds wrong, every song seems to ask a question and the band broke up not long after, as did the marriage of the singer and bassist.

The whole album has been uploaded at the place I've linked to and I recommend you at least give the tracks Delicate Flame of Desire, Strange Behaviour and Out of Reach a listen.

The various members have all moved on to other projects and Karnataka is currently in its third or fourth incarnation (only the bassist is the same).

In case anyone wonders what Steve Rothery of Marillion sounds like (and you are not allowed to admit that you didn't!), listen to a selection of guitar solos via this link.

And to whoever fed the hedgehog jumping beans  :Hedgehog:  will you please stop, it isn't fair.

----------


## Four Candles

Bad for Good was one of the first CDs I bought when I got my first CD player (actually a 4x speed CD-ROM drive on my old 486 PC, purchased for an astronomical sum during the first week that quad speed drives became available). I got it as part of a batch containing a Heart's Bad Animals, a Carly Simon CD, Whitesnake's 1987, a Dire Straits "best of" and a few others I can't remember because I've got nearly 500 albums according to my PC's catalogue and I can't recall where every last one came from.

----------


## purplefan

It is a shame that those albums are now consigned to the bargain bucket of life.
Kids today should be made to listen to them so they can appreciate what good music is like.
Bloody milie syrus and one direction. No wonder kids are growing up with real social problems.

----------


## Nita

There's loads of good current stuff that is of great quality.  Have a listen to tracks from john Newman album called tribute. There's some amazing tracks on it and his voice is amazing.

----------


## Pen

Just watched the musical Evita again for the errrr cant remember how many times, just love those songs. Even sadder is that my daughter and I know all the words to the whole film and sing along. Good job there is only the animals to hear us.

----------


## purplefan

Pen, i went to see the original Evita at the Prince Edward Theater it starred Elaine Paige and David Essex. 
magical musical. I have the sound track and i watched the madonna film a few years ago, but sorry Elaine Paige 
was much better.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LEKRykwlN0

----------


## Suzi

My Dad loved Elaine Paige..

----------


## Pen

Everyone says that she was better and I wished I had seen her in the show, but I enjoy the Madonna version just the same  :(rofl):

----------


## Four Candles

> It is a shame that those albums are now consigned to the bargain bucket of life.
> Kids today should be made to listen to them so they can appreciate what good music is like.
> Bloody milie syrus and one direction. No wonder kids are growing up with real social problems.


Can't let that go without mentioning the death of Lou Reed. In recognition, a track performed by his wife, Laurie Anderson, with him:

In Our Sleep

What's this? A little dust in my eye? Well I'm not the type to cry...

Slip Away

----------


## Zeppelin

To reflect my current mood;

----------


## Mummyhill

Got planet rock on ATM love the fact they play magnum, Marillion and Fish!

----------


## AjaxKM

Hawkwind Quark strangeness and charm

----------


## purplefan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tb-GvpCUwDw

Oh my god i love this film.
The late great Arthur simms. It's only mistery from the film subway.

----------


## Jarre

An old hendrix song Little Wing, layed by Eric Clapton and steve Winwood, I like the lyrics to this....

Well she's walking through the clouds  
With a circus mind that's running round  
Butterflies and zebras  
And moonbeams and fairy tales  
That's all she ever thinks about  
Riding with the wind.  

When I'm sad, she comes to me  
With a thousand smiles, she gives to me free  
It's alright she says it's alright  
Take anything you want from me, 
Anything. 

Fly on little wing,  
Yeah yeah, yeah, little wing

----------


## purplefan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4A5aZOfNH28

Jimmy Hendrix playing live on the lulu show.
F***ing awesome.

----------

Suzi (11-11-13)

----------


## Miss Molly

Whitney Houston in the car

----------


## AjaxKM

Quadrophenia :O

----------


## Amaya

Bullet for My Valentine  :):

----------


## Four Candles

Offer accepted on our house and offer accepted on purchase of new property. A new start s needed: this downsizing and relocation is a step away from a life I don't really want, and never really wanted in the first place. By complete coincidence, I found myself listening to Peter Gabriel's Solsbury Hill. I've loved that song since it was released in the late seventies; it seems as if it's never not been there. And the theme - breaking free - just seems so appropriate given current ambitions.

----------


## Four Candles

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4A5aZOfNH28
> 
> Jimmy Hendrix playing live on the lulu show.
> F***ing awesome.


With that in mind, I think you may like this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0vNmi43fi4

A cover, and maybe not many people will have heard of the performer, but in the region of a tenner a ticket...

----------



----------


## Jarre

Shes good, but still prefer this version with Eric Clapton and Steve Winwood (Steve Winwood actual played as a session keyboard player with Jimmy Hendrix in 1968)

----------



----------


## Pen

Dire Staits. Brothers in Arms…. OH YES, love every word. The dog thinks I am nuts as I sing along.

----------


## Pen

Oh and don't forget the air guitar!!!!

----------


## Zeppelin

Godsmack
Better than the Beetles

----------


## Four Candles

Marillion evening in the car on the way home. Some tracks I put onto a recordable CD so I could pack all the real ones.
All post-Fish era: no real preference for singer, just ran out of space on the CD.

1) Somewhere else http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPooop-crcE
2) The space http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4P4CTSb3dY
3) Neverland http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeoxx...eature=related
4) Power http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ecC4klH5Wc
5) Happiness is the road http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9Y4b6HCb_A
6) Man of a thousand faces http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACRRRnoN6nQ
7) Accidental man http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZvWiwqbQgM

----------


## Amaya

Agreed  :):

----------


## AjaxKM

ooooh thanks for reminding me 

Script for a jesters tear here I come

----------


## purplefan

I still listen to script. It was a great album cover.
So here i am once more; in the playground of the broken hearts. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RThsZPlOy-0

----------



----------


## Four Candles

Now... without looking it up...
One more experience one more entry in the diaries of pain
Yet another emotional suicide
Overdosed on sentiment and pride
Too late to say I love you
Too late to re-stage the play
Abandoning the relics in my playground of yesterday.

I think there's a few words wrong but I'm quite close and I'm gonna stop there. Fish-era albums are hard to split down, as is Brave from the Hogarth era. The Fish era album that comes out most frequently is Clutching at Straws, probably followed by the solo album Raingods with Zippos. That's a hidden masterpiece.

But now you've started me. Fish did a recent tour that I very nearly shrugged off by sloth to see. There are some Youtube clips of him in recent performances and the bloke can still hold an audience very well. OK, the voice isn't always spot-on, but I always thought that he was more about timing than anything else. The main thing that really grabs attention is the talking between the songs. Like these:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9GDAb3irw8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxP40gupo00

That's a real performer. You don't get this any more.

----------


## purplefan

I am trying to think of a Fish song that he released after marillion.
I think it was about docks closing down or something like that.

----------


## Mummyhill

Ohh wow Script for a Jesters Tear!  Love love love Marrillion and Fish.

I love misplaced childhood and Vigil in a wilderness of mirrors!

My other all time fave band is Magnum best album so far as I am concerned is Storytellers night

----------


## purplefan

I saw magnum at the Hammersmith odeon round about 1985 i think. 
This is the concert on youtube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ar2URcblFj4

----------



----------


## AjaxKM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCwkZrj2VT4

Monday night is Elvis night or Smokey Robinson in this case

----------


## Dollydimple

Derek William Dick (Fish) was born in Edinburgh and grew up in Dalkeith!  Little piece of useless information, born and brought up not too far away from me!

----------



----------


## purplefan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfofO_byqxw

Cindy lauper i want a mom. 

Being a bit sentimental tonight.

----------


## purplefan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0Kj9PRcA70

Love this better than the roxette original.
Listen to your heart DHT piano version.

----------


## purplefan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAfxs0IDeMs
Heart. All i want to do is make love to you.

Heart. Alone unplugged version. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXznl5S7ZbI

----------


## purplefan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGh_wGTc_Is

Deacon Blue piano version of Dignity live Heaven and Earth show.

----------


## Mummyhill

oohh Heart another band from my yoof.  Makes me want to dig out my vinyl only problem being I have no record player!

Will get to ,listen to my choice of music when small is at nursery for now I have to try and tune out cbeebies

----------


## AjaxKM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YddntDkzu5Y

Beat girl Damned followed on by the rest of the album :D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1EJTqSBk7M
Sometimes the words appear in my head pure class

----------


## purplefan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAwQb4BTcPU

----------


## Four Candles

> I am trying to think of a Fish song that he released after marillion.
> I think it was about docks closing down or something like that.


That was Internal Exile.

----------


## Mummyhill

Loving feast of consequences its getting a lot of airplay at the moment on planet rock as Fish is playing their festival next month in Great Yarmouth

----------


## purplefan

Slade, how dose it feel. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CL8ZfL1Xv1w

This was played ta my friend funeral and i forgot what a great song it was.

----------


## Jarre

Eva Cassidy Album

----------


## Jarre

Fleetwood Mac - The chain (if you don't know this song it has a special rift 2/3rds through that you may recognise from the old F1 theme tune)

----------


## purplefan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tw2kuzXZKSA

prince William singing living on a prayer with bon jovi and Taylor swift. 

I am still waiting for Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth to sing with Brian may and Rodger Taylor.  :(rofl):

----------

Suzi (27-11-13)

----------


## Jarre

Think shes still recovering from her parachute jump at the olympics.

----------


## AjaxKM

Bit of early techno for you. My neighbours love this toon they bag the walls in time to it and everything

----------


## AjaxKM

And yet more Techno I really shouldn't drink bang the volume up and give it some pasty

----------


## Jarre

As we've gone a bit upbeat and talking left field, you can't not post Phat Planet

----------


## Jarre

and not forgetting underworld with King of Snake

----------


## Jarre

and born slippy nuxx

----------


## AjaxKM

Now that has got my day off to a good start :D

----------

Jarre (28-11-13)

----------


## AjaxKM



----------


## purplefan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHRNSeuvzlM

Dream on Aerosmith

----------


## Zeppelin

Not sure I'll make it through the full 3 hours but, this:

----------


## purplefan

F***ing awesome.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUKbJw9TMXU
The late great Tommy Bolin wild dogs.

----------


## purplefan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pot-_HJahrM

Tito and the Tarantula: Angry cockroaches

----------


## Sarah76

Our kids have had on whats the fox say??
http://youtu.be/puHK73fMXmQ

----------


## purplefan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU0MF8pwktg

----------


## AjaxKM



----------



----------


## AjaxKM

Oh my oh my oh my

----------


## AjaxKM



----------


## Jay_Mi

I've been hooked on Avicii recently... 'Wake me up' reminds me of going to the beach last Summer. 
I've been playing Of Monsters and Men 'Little Talks' on repeat too  :(blush):

----------


## Nita

Love little talks... Great song

----------


## Zeppelin

Pearl Jam

----------


## Paula

Lady antebellum, always cheers me up  :):

----------


## Mart1

Can I join in?

Killing Heidi - Weir (I know the lead singer of this band)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PajFH2t3nY

----------


## Zeppelin

Nine Inch Nails

----------

Amaya (10-01-14)

----------


## AjaxKM



----------

Amaya (10-01-14)

----------


## Suzi

It's been a while since I've heard NIN stuff! Thanks for bringing back some weird memories! lol

----------


## Jarre



----------

amaeru (22-12-13)

----------


## amaeru

Thanks Jarre  :(y):  - My Christmas isn't complete without 'Life of Brian'  :(rofl):

----------

Jarre (04-01-14)

----------


## Mart1

*Danielle Bradbery - The Heart Of Dixie*

----------


## knowlesy

The best of Keane  :8):

----------

amaeru (03-01-14)

----------


## purplefan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJ6fjGS1lRg

psycho killer Qu'est ce fa fa fa faa fa fa fa fa fa fa fa.

----------

Amaya (10-01-14)

----------


## amaeru

> The best of Keane


Save some for me please xxxx

----------


## knowlesy

Ok- will have to take the Killers out then  :O:

----------


## Zeppelin

Guns N Roses, trying to rev myself up for seeing Guns 2 Roses tonight

----------

Suzi (04-01-14)

----------


## Mart1

Paul McCartney - My Love

----------


## Zeppelin

Been listening to Alice in Chains tonight.  Only their original work with Layne Staley on vocals though, they aren't the same without him.

----------


## Mart1

*Minds Eye - Feed my Revolver*

----------


## sailtothesun

King of the Beach - WAVVES
One of my favourite songs atm  :):  I like upbeat surf rock, always puts me in a good mood

----------


## Mart1

*Martina McBride – God’s Will (One of the saddest songs I have heard)*

----------


## Nita



----------

amaeru (10-01-14)

----------


## Nita



----------

amaeru (10-01-14)

----------


## purplefan

http://listentooldmusic.com/music_from_1972.htm

A friend sent this to me and i think it is fab. 
You can listen to loads of music from different eras. 50, 60s,70s, 80s, give it a go.

----------

Suzi (10-01-14)

----------


## Amaya

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdWWnRd6OHI
Haven't listened to any Pink Floyd in ages..

----------


## Mart1

*Southern Sons – You Were There* (This was one of the first songs I performed live)

----------


## Nita

Need I say anything else - this is on my player permanently since I got up

----------



----------


## AjaxKM



----------


## Mart1

Palmdale - Here Comes the Summer

----------


## Mart1

*Something For Kate - Monsters*

----------


## Zeppelin

Seeing these guys tonight:

----------


## Martin

Somewhere over the Rainbow - Israel "IZ" Kamakawiwoʻole 

Allways loved the track, so uplifting and inspiring, brings a smile to my face whenever I hear it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1bFr2SWP1I

----------


## Jarre

Breakthrough by Rick Wright (RIP) - played by himself and Dave Gilmore of Pink Floyd.

----------


## Suzi

We're going through the whole back catalogue of Horrible Histories today by the look of it!

----------

amaeru (20-01-14)

----------


## LittleMiss2081

http://youtu.be/Jg0Hlwl4TZ8

----------


## Amaya

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6fQnTyEniM
Best tune for waking up this month, courtesy of Bad Manners  :):

----------


## sidiam

I'm not, don't do very well with listening to music and that from someone whose life was music for many years. I've got a lovely English voice (male Radio 4) talking to me at the moment. Haven't got a clue what he is talking about but at least he breaks the silence. Dutch radio isn't an option, every station has music and adverts. Nothing to beat Radio 4 for depri. elderly ex pats.  :(bear): 
take care
Sxx

----------


## amaeru

> We're going through the whole back catalogue of Horrible Histories today by the look of it!


 :8):  :8):  - Horrible Histories is awesome.  :):

----------

Suzi (20-01-14)

----------


## Diablo



----------


## Diablo



----------


## michaelkay

C-Twins, Four Calendar Cafe.............while ironing, of course.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqEYJnIWgeE

----------


## Mart1

Work of Art - The Rain (one of the best new AOR bands since the 80s along with H.E.A.T., Brother Firetribe, State Cows, Blanc Faces and Chasing Violets.)

----------


## Mart1

*Aerosmith - Hole in My Soul*

----------


## Mart1

Lisa Mitchell - Incomplete Lullaby

----------


## Diablo



----------


## Diablo



----------


## Mart1

Judas Priest - Last Rose of Summer

----------


## Diablo

Robbie Williams and Jane Horrocks singing the old 1962 Bobby Darin number - "Things".
From a time when everything was a lot simpler...

----------

Suzi (02-02-14)

----------


## ollie1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAc4q1YqdOU sorry the advert made me do it  :):

----------


## AjaxKM



----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## Mart1

*Jewel - No Good In Goodbye*

----------


## Diablo

Zorba the Greek - was one of my mother's favourites. Almost wanted to post this in the Classical Music thread, but I am listening to it...

----------


## purplefan

I've never seen you looking so lovely as you did tonight, 
I've never seen you shine so bright, you are amazing. (oooo hooo)
I've never seen so many men ask you if you wanted to dance,
They're looking for a little romance, given half a chance, (Hooo oooo) 
And I have never seen that dress you're wearing,
Or the highlights in your hair that catch your eyes,
I have been blind;

The lady in red is dancing with me, cheek to cheek,
There's nobody here, it's just you and me,
It's where I want to be,
But I hardly know this beauty by my side,
I'll never forget the way you look tonight;

I love a bit of romance.

----------

Paula (07-02-14),Suzi (07-02-14)

----------


## Diablo



----------


## Diablo



----------


## Diablo

On a roll now!!!

----------

Jarre (08-02-14)

----------


## Jarre



----------



----------


## Diablo

(point taken, Jarre!)

----------


## Diablo

Seasons In The Sun
Terry Jacks (1974)

Goodbye to you, my trusted friend.
We've known each other since we're nine or ten.
Together we climbed hills or trees.
Learned of love and ABC's,
skinned our hearts and skinned our knees.

Goodbye my friend, it's hard to die,
when all the birds are singing in the sky,
Now that the spring is in the air.
Pretty girls are everywhere.
When you see them I'll be there.

We had joy, we had fun,
we had seasons in the sun.
But the hills that we climbed
were just seasons out of time.

Goodbye, Papa, please pray for me,
I was the black sheep of the family.
You tried to teach me right from wrong.
Too much wine and too much song,
wonder how I get along.

Goodbye, Papa, it's hard to die
when all the birds are singing in the sky,
Now that the spring is in the air.
Little children everywhere.
When you see them I'll be there.

We had joy, we had fun,
we had seasons in the sun.
But the wine and the song,
like the seasons, all have gone.

Goodbye, Michelle, my little one.
You gave me love and helped me find the sun.
And every time that I was down
you would always come around
and get my feet back on the ground.

Goodbye, Michelle, it's hard to die
when all the bird are singing in the sky,
Now that the spring is in the air.
With the flowers ev'rywhere.
I wish that we could both be there.

We had joy, we had fun,
we had seasons in the sun.
But the stars we could reach
were just starfishs on the beach

----------


## Diablo

Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick & Tich - The Legend Of Xanadu (1968)




He had to use the whip back-handed so the first row of the audience didn't get it.
The drummer behind him was none too happy over this!

----------


## Diablo

Love the close harmony...

----------


## Mart1

*The Vines - Winning Days* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OWmKjpD5Pg

----------


## purplefan

Diablo i love that song in the early morning rain. 
Thanks for posting. 
Paul weller dose a fantastic version. 
Just for you 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vYz6O9C1UY

----------



----------


## Mart1

*Midnight Oil - Dreamworld*

----------


## Diablo

I've always liked this, it was from the movie The Alamo (1960).

----------


## Mart1

*Uriah Heep - Voice On My TV*

----------


## Jarre

Some chillout music from enigma

----------


## tryinghard

At this very second.... the Muppets, lol!  So, you like listening to party political broadcasts, do you?  :(giggle):

----------


## amaeru

Mah-nah-mah-nah........
 :O:

----------


## tryinghard

Mostly 60's stuff. My era. Nowadays, likes of Snow patrol, Nora Jones, KD Lang, Texas, Chris Rea, Beverley Craven, Michael Chapman, Johnny Hates jazz. Deep Purple, Whitesnake & Uriah Heap were fleeting faves. Favourite album would be Beatles Rubber Soul. It was the first christmas present my brother ever gave me [& the last I think!  :S:  I get a lot of my CD's from car boot sales.

----------


## Diablo

The Clancy Brothers & Tommy Makem - Wild Colonial Boy

There was a wild colonial boy, Jack Duggan was his name
He was born and raised in Ireland in a place called Castlemaine
He was his father's only son, his mother's pride and joy
And dearly did his parents love the wild colonial boy

At the early age of sixteen years, he left his native home
And to Australia's sunny shore he was inclined to roam
He robbed the rich, he helped the poor, he shot James McAvoy
A terror to Australia was the wild colonial boy

One morning on the prairie as Jack he rode along
A listening to the mockingbird a singing a cheerful song
Out stepped a band of troopers, Kelly, Davis and Fitzroy
They all set out to capture him, the wild colonial boy

'Surrender now Jack Duggan for you see we're three to one
Surrender in the Queen's high name for you're a plundering son'
Jack pulled two pistols from his belt and he proudly waved them high
'I'll fight, but not surrender,' said the wild colonial boy

He fired a shot at Kelly, which brought him to the ground
And turning 'round to Davis, he received a fatal wound
A bullet pierced his proud young heart from the pistol of Fitzroy
And that was how they captured him, the wild colonial boy

----------


## Mart1

Travis Tritt – No More Looking Over My Shoulder

----------


## Zeppelin

Damageplan - Save Me




"Save me from myself, if you ever really cared
Save me from myself, tell me your not scared"

----------


## Jarre

Bit of Python tonight...

----------


## Mira

I am not from that time period. But i love motown and soul music among others. This is one of my all time number 1's.

And it fits with what i feel so many times.

----------


## Zeppelin

Pearl Jam - Black




Hey... oooh...

Sheets of empty canvas, untouched sheets of clay
Were laid spread out before me as her body once did.
All five horizons revolved around her soul as the earth to the sun
Now the air I tasted and breathed has taken a turn

Ooh, and all I taught her was everything
Ooh, I know she gave me all that she wore

And now my bitter hands chafe beneath the clouds of what was everything.
Oh, the pictures have all been washed in black, tattooed everything...

I take a walk outside, I'm surrounded by some kids at play
I can feel their laughter, so why do I sear?
Oh, and twisted thoughts that spin round my head, I'm spinning, oh,
I'm spinning, how quick the sun can drop away

And now my bitter hands cradle broken glass of what was everything
All the pictures have all been washed in black, tattooed everything...

All the love gone bad turned my world to black
Tattooed all I see, all that I am, all I'll be... yeah...

Uh huh... uh huh... ooh...

I know someday you'll have a beautiful life,
I know you'll be a sun somebody else's sky,
But why, why, why can't it be, can't it be mine?

Aah... uuh..

Too doo doo too, too doo doo [many times until fade]

----------



----------


## Mira

A great song, its Pearl Jam's best in my mind  :):

----------


## Diablo

00:40. Can't switch off... Can't sleep.

----------


## Mart1

*The Dollyrots - Because I'm Awesome* 




My girlfriend's daughter's favourite band. She is playing this album now and she is bopping through the house.  :(rofl):

----------


## Jarre

A bit of Yes music by Rick wakeman and his english rock ensomble with his son Adam Wakeman on Keytar sa they play wurm (second part of starship trooper)

----------


## Mart1

*Helloween - The Time of the Oath*

----------


## Mart1

*Meredith Andrews - You're Not Alone*

----------


## Mira

Thats a good song Mart1. Never heard about Meredith Andrews. But will look into her music.

I thought i would post a Dutch artist with his monster hit (I think only here in Holland haha). But i like the lyrics and the feel of the song.

----------

Suzi (07-03-14)

----------


## Diablo



----------


## Sarah76

My favourite song makes me feel so good  :):

----------



----------


## Mira

Again a Dutch artist. She was on the eurovision contest the last edition. But lets not hold it against her  :):  She writes great songs. What lyrics........

----------


## Mart1

> Thats a good song Mart1. Never heard about Meredith Andrews. But will look into her music.


Meredith Andrews is a very talented singer and many people overlook inspirational artists and bands because of the religious themes in their songs but I believe most of them are far more talented than what they are calling pop singers these days because not only can they sing (and I mean really sing) they can write their own songs and play musical instruments too. If you are going to buy her albums I would suggest her second album, As Long As It Takes because that was her best in my opinion. 

*Dead Kennedys - Pull My Strings*

----------


## Mira

Thanks for the advice Mart1. And I think you make a good point. Thats why I do not know any inspirational artist. I do know the Dead Kennedys. I have all there music on vinyl and cd.

----------



----------


## Mira

No Dutch artists this time. But Belgium. I love her voice. She can sing fragile and powerfull. She sings it all.

----------


## Mira

If you like motown, then this is a treat I hope. Two of my all time great groups "battle" it out.

----------


## Jarre

Bit of BB king while I work

----------


## Suzi

I have our music on shuffle atm.. Currently it's Nightwish, but it was dont stand so close to me by The Police. Next is Dream a little dream of me by Mamas and Papas! Eclectic? Yes!

----------


## Zeppelin

Tonight it's Godsmack
One of my favourite tracks, Vampires;

----------


## Mart1

*George Canyon - Somebody Wrote Love*

----------


## Diablo

In the charts in 1963.

----------


## Mart1

*Jill Sobule - Bitter*

----------


## Jarre

Best battle of the voice battles shame they both wernt able to go through.

----------



----------


## Mira

That was a great battle. Could you tell this Dutch guy who went on? I don't watch the voice Uk. The dutch version I do see.

What a great voice does Christina have.

----------


## Jarre

Not sure about the dutch but last years German version was epic this guy won in the end.

----------

sidiam (16-03-14)

----------


## sidiam

Hi Jarre,
Did you watch last night=
Sxx

----------


## sidiam

Welf, don´t like to say it but the UK Voice is better...
how´re you doing today=
Sxx

----------


## Jarre

Yup think tom chose ok, but kylie let go of a few that were better.  2nd parts on tonight.

----------


## Mira

Talking about love and how I seem to fail I was thinking of some great music. When I fall in love this song tell's how I feel love so good. A true artist.

----------


## Sarah76

New one we are learning in Zumba

----------


## Diablo



----------


## Diablo



----------

purplefan (23-03-14)

----------


## Diablo



----------



----------


## Diablo



----------

Suzi (23-03-14)

----------


## Paula

Love that song - reminds me of time spent in the music department at school  :):

----------



----------


## Suzi

I love it too!

----------



----------


## purplefan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=po252Jj7P9Q

Billy Joel scenes from an Italian restaurant.

----------


## purplefan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNr3FxLbLPc

chris de burgh. Borderline.

----------


## purplefan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOIo4lEpsPY

James Taylor fire and rain (live) 1970.

----------


## purplefan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0O1v_7T6p8U

Neil young Live.
Hay hey; my my.

----------


## Diablo



----------


## Mart1

*Faith No More - Falling To Pieces*

----------


## Mira

Whenever I feel down and out and not knowing what to do. There are songs I listen to that help or put me in deeper misery. Because I have problems with love and most songs are about love.

----------


## Mira

This one is spot on with the lyrics. This is so me  :(:

----------


## Mira

This one seems to fit like a glove when I am down.

----------


## Zeppelin

Machine Head - Deafening Silence




"See the pain in my heart
See the scars deep inside
My God, I'm down in this hole again
With the laughter I smile
with the tears that I cry
Keep going down this road called life
Don't need your sympathy
I just want for this silence to stop killing me."

----------


## Jarre

A bit of Friday night Jazz with George Benson

----------


## Diablo

The Nations Favorite Elvis Songs :

    Always On My Mind (1972)
    Suspicious Minds (1969)
    Cant Help Falling In Love (1962)
    In The Ghetto (1969)
    A Little Less Conversation (1968/2002)
    Jailhouse Rock (1958)
    Hound Dog (1956)
    Love Me Tender (1956)
    Return to Sender (1962)
    Are You Lonesome Tonight (1961)
    The Wonder of You (1970)
    Blue Suede Shoes (1956)
    All Shook Up (1957)
    Its Now or Never (1960)
    An American Trilogy (1972)
    Heartbreak Hotel (1956)
    Viva Las Vegas (1964)
    Dont Be Cruel (1956)
    If I Can Dream (1969)
    King Creole (1958)

----------


## Diablo

Are You Lonesome Tonight?" is a popular song with music by Lou Handman and lyrics by Roy Turk. It was written in 1926, first published in 1927 and most notably revived by Elvis Presley in 1960. This video from the '68 Comeback Special & audio recorded in 1962. This song by Elvis was peaked at number one on the Billboard pop chart for six weeks and number three on the R&B charts. List of Hot 100 number-one singles of 1960 in U.S. and UK.

----------


## Nita

For those of you that know me are aware of my passion for this band.  This weekend I went to their 21st secret gig in Holmfirth where we were dressed as "soldiers" or as zombies and chasing each other around the village.  I was one of the soldiers and had to get back to the picturedrome in Holmfirth with my sticker intact and the zombies had to take my sticker.  I failed my mission and I became zombie.  One of the best days in a long time.  This is their latest song which at the secret gig, the chorus was sung back to them many many times very loudly

----------


## Westin

This always cheers me up! All a capella group! Originally by Earth Wind and Fire but I like this version better  :): 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGb-ZnHbH7Y

----------


## Westin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGb-ZnHbH7Y

----------


## Mira

I love a capella, thanks believer. I wish they would stand here on the street corner  :):  I would not join although my voice is so amazing haha but I would listen all day  :):

----------



----------


## oldandintheway

Right now I'm listening to this song. The lyrics are beautiful and have a real personal resonance. One of the few songs that actually makes me feel like crying.

----------


## oldandintheway

More often, if you were to share my earphones, you'd find something along these lines. Equally beautiful to my ears, but not to everyone's taste:

----------


## Zeppelin

Been listening to Doyle most of the week having just bought the album Abominator

----------


## Jarre

A bit of Prog rock for the evening before I go to bed.  Yes.

----------


## Pen

I know I am behind the times but I have just found Spotify…. :(blush):  So I will be working on building up my list of favourite tracks. I must confess to being an 80's rock girl, can't really get on with modern rock in the same way.

----------


## oldandintheway

I've never used Spotify or felt the need. All the music I want to listen to is in my collection on CD and I rip it onto my phone if I want to hear it on the move.

----------


## purplefan

> I know I am behind the times but I have just found Spotify…. So I will be working on building up my list of favourite tracks. I must confess to being an 80's rock girl, can't really get on with modern rock in the same way.


what is spotify?

I love 80's rock. 
All that hair. Bon jovi living on a prayer; poison when the children cry; Europe the final countdown. :Rock:

----------


## Pen

Oh Spotify.com is so much fun. All the music you ever wanted, free. You can build your own playlists of favourite tracks or albums or you can listen to the radio feature where there is various genre, or you can select a favourite track and spotify will find similar artists and tracks to play for you. If you like a track on the radio feature you can like it and the station will tweak itself to play more of that type of music and vice versa if they play something you don't like you can say so and they will leave it out of the radio feature. You can also save tracks you like on the radio to your own playlist so when you hear a track you had forgotten about you can add it to your favourites for later. You can then access it from any computer (great when I am in the college library using their computers) or there is a spotify app for listening to it on smaller devices. Its not pirated, the artists get paid for each time their track is listened to like they would on the radio so you are supporting the industry as well.

----------

purplefan (12-04-14)

----------


## Paula

Really need to get into spotify - keep meaning to.  I've heard a lot of Savage Garden recently - beginning to think I ought to download the album. I had it once but lost the cd

----------


## Pen

You can listen to the album as much as you want on spotify…. (Beginning to sound like the ad agency!!!)

----------


## EJ

Spotify isn't 'free'. You pay a subscription usually by direct debit every month. There is usually an offer on so the first month might be 'free' and then you sign up. I find it useful for learning the various works that I am performing. You can listen to all the different recordings.

----------


## Pen

Yes it is, if you are prepared to listen to the occasional advert. https://www.spotify.com/uk/#premium

However my son has just told me that grooveshark is better on the PC as there are no adds

----------


## Amaya

www.lastfm.com is pretty cool. You put in a band/genre and it builds a station around them. The more you listen, the more it gets to know you. It plays loads from old to new, so if you say, like the cure, you put that in and you might find yourself listening to a new band from this year within the same genre so it is a great way to listen to new stuff too.. as you listen it scrobbles to a library that you can also play back. This is free, but they did start putting some adverts in some time back which can be annoying.

----------


## amaeru

I'm listening to Keane - a favourite band of mine and K's - several of their songs are special for us.
This is a new track released a couple of months ago on their Best of album - I think it has a really positive message

----------


## Mart1

*Scorpions - Tainted Love*

----------


## Nita

Strictly not a video but thought Amareu and Knowlesy might like a listen to this

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/m...um-stream.html

You know its them but its different in a good way, well I think so.... Its out on Monday!!! :-) Embrace are back and I am so very pleased!!!

----------

amaeru (24-04-14)

----------


## Westin

Just came out today...I am addicted  :):

----------


## amaeru

> Strictly not a video but thought Amareu and Knowlesy might like a listen to this
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/m...um-stream.html
> 
> You know its them but its different in a good way, well I think so.... Its out on Monday!!! :-) Embrace are back and I am so very pleased!!!


Awesome Nita  :(nod):  - thanks so much - you  :Rock:

----------


## Watson

At the moment I am drawn to an Isle of Man singer called Clara Barker

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2U0h87GxH_w

Got her first album and I am looking forward to her next one due out on Star Wars day.

----------

Amaya (28-04-14)

----------


## Westin

STAR WARS DAY!  :(y):

----------


## Mira

***Possible triggers in this song***

I am feeling bad today and this song is making me cry. I am listening to it for about an hour now.

----------



----------


## rose

If I really want a good cry, I will listen to this song. 
Still Got the Blues by Gary Moore: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGUJCeI5LG8

If I want to motivate myself, I listen to this. I think its quite an angry song! 
Work by Kelly Rowland (words are slightly risquee, over 18s only!!!) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=py_PavqqOao

And if I want to be happy, or dance, this never ever fails
Earth Wind & Fire, Dancing in September, awesome remix: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9nfGkRLrrM

----------

Suzi (27-04-14)

----------


## Amaya

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLn3FT9BsRs and lots of her other songs.. Nina Simone

----------


## Westin

Earth Wind and Fire Paula! Love them! Who's up for Supertramp?...

----------

Paula (28-04-14),Suzi (28-04-14)

----------


## Jarre

A song by the winner of the voice Germany 2013. He has a great voice.

----------

Suzi (30-04-14)

----------


## GoldenFalcon101

Lauren Aquilina's music is what I think I'll be listening to on repeat for the next few days.

----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## Jarre

I don't like many bands from the 00's  but I do like Linken park heres their apple live concert from 2011

----------


## Zeppelin

Tonight it's The Ramones

----------

Amaya (24-05-14),Suzi (15-05-14)

----------


## Zeppelin

Rise Against

----------


## Suzi

It's not often that I find something completely different which I find so powerful and moving that it's sheer beauty has me almost in tears, but I have today.. I've found the German group "Gregorian"...

----------


## Suzi

And this one..

----------


## Zeppelin

Couple of recording I made of last nights gig

An Acoustic Evening With Wednesday 13

My Home Sweet Homicide

----------


## Zeppelin

I Walked With a Zombie

----------


## purplefan

http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/news/...streaming.html

Unreleased Led zeppelin song from 1969. Groovy baby.

----------


## Mira

Gives me a smile every time I watch the dancing  :):

----------


## Amaya

It is very 'special'.  :(rofl):

----------


## Amaya

More great dancing!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6fQnTyEniM

----------


## Amaya

Bad Manners always have the power to make me smile:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sirHoeJ5Td8
 :): 

And it is an impressive cartwheel!  :(rofl):

----------


## amaeru

:(rofl):  - blimey, that takes me back   :O:

----------


## knowlesy

As an alternative D-day song, this song shows the suffering & futilty really well, cuts through ages & nations well (started as an anti British song);

----------

Paula (06-06-14),purplefan (06-06-14)

----------


## purplefan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xd8AVbwB_6E

Jimmy page Bloody rip off merchant. stealing a guys song.  :(rofl): 

dose sound similar.

----------


## Zeppelin



----------

Amaya (29-06-14),Suzi (07-06-14)

----------


## Amaya

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8UeeIAJ0a0

----------


## Amaya

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enzJhM2fX-g

----------


## Amaya

Possibly the best live album ever:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmqtjY5kxQo

----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## Maidenmichelle

I listen to a lot of unsigned music by bands in my local area. But I also like a bit of metal like iron maiden.

----------


## Mart1

*Plumb - Cut*

----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## Zeppelin



----------



----------


## Zeppelin



----------



----------


## Zeppelin



----------



----------


## Mira

That song is amazing and I have not heard it for a long time. But I must admit that in my humble opinion this is the best and only version of the song.

----------


## Zeppelin

I do like the original too, but for me the Shinedown version has more feeling if that makes sense.
How about...

----------


## Mart1

*Addison Road - I'll Be OK* (Currently one of my favourite bands)

----------


## Mira

@zeppelin,

That makes perfect sense. The feel of a song is just as important as the lyrics etc. I am listening to german music now and I will not annoy you all with it  :):

----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## purplefan

Saw Robert plant at Glastonbury.  His new stuff sounds awesome. 
Loved the song Rainbow.

----------


## rose

I heard a harp version of this on the radio yesterday... so beautiful:

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/rmj3iU36Mmw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


hmm embed didnt work


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmj3iU36Mmw

----------


## Amaya

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=um7mEH5li2Y
to give myself some measure of peace I'm rediscovering that I love all the Enya albums my dad used to play to me when I was little.. this one and others

----------


## Amaya

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czEqVHMJyj4
Therapy?
and so many more of their tunes  :Rock:

----------

Zeppelin (02-07-14)

----------


## Zeppelin

I may well be seeing Therapy? on Sunday as they're playing at Sonisphere, not a band I know a lot of though.

----------


## Amaya

They are amazing live. So good! I've seen them at least twice (those days are blurry now as it was quite a few years ago!). Definitely go see!! Always a fun mosh pit. One of my all time favourite bands  :):

----------

Zeppelin (03-07-14)

----------


## Zeppelin

I've had this song stuck going around in my head for ages now...

----------


## Amaya

I've just rediscovered this album:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhz0CMZsIwI
my favourite tune on this is 'Be My Druidess'  :):

----------


## Zeppelin

Type O Negative were a great band.

Tonight I'm listening to Dream Theatre

----------

Amaya (06-07-14)

----------


## Amaya

I love these guys (for those of you that like electronic music)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6pqLWtfv_g

----------


## Amaya

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UuCgIi3Dgk

----------


## Zeppelin

Got the new Rise Against album in the post yesterday so I've been listening to that.

A lot of their songs have lyrics I identify with in some way

----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## Suzi

I'm currently trying to be cool and watching the T in the park coverage.. Have worked out I'm far from cool, oh goodness I'm older than I think. I thought Tiny Temper was just rubbish and I am still trying to work out wtf he was wearing. Marc is just as old as I am feeling as neither of us could work out some of the other artists.... 
Will give up and go back to my comfort zone soon... It's so weird my kids are just getting into music and yet most of what they listen to can only be described as "crap"  :O:

----------

Paula (13-07-14)

----------


## amaeru

Showing your age there Suzi hun  :P:   :O:

----------


## Zeppelin

When I first got into listening to music I listened to some of my dads music, my mum doesn't listen to music.  Started by listening to things like Queen, Meat Loaf, Madness, The Beatles (we loved the Yellow Submarine film as kids) etc.  Then listened to music from my friends which was influenced by their parents and listened to Deep Purple, Gary Moore, Thin Lizzy and things like that and developed my own tastes from there.

----------


## Suzi

> Showing your age there Suzi hun


I know!!!

----------


## purplefan

I got play on my ipad and for £9.99 a month you have a data base of millions of tracks you can listen to. 
I am trying to widen my musical taste. I watched a bad at T in the park called the 1975? 
Was not impressed. I think a lot of these festivals are a bit of a rip off. As a kid I went to reading for a weekend and paid £15.00 but now it is all the same bands doing the circuit. 
I'm trying to listen to a group called the killers at the moment.

----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## john d

Just found this thread and feel like I've arrived at a good party but later than everybody else
I'm rubbish with computers I don't know how to put a link to the song I would like to share but its on youtube
Its by a artist called Kate Miller Heidke
The songs called Are you F***ing Kiddin Me
As you can see by the title it features the F word,but its a funny,beautiful song that always cheers me up every time I hear it.
So if you're easily offended that maybe give it a miss
There's a few versions of it on youtube.one version has the lyrics.
Enjoy!

----------


## rose

Inspired by this evening's Kisstory

Kristine Blond - Love Shy (Club Asylum Vocal Mix) : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=866O_ZvbLs0

Daniel Bedingfield- Gotta Get Thru This: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4eMyOzD9UI

Sisqo - Thong Song (Artful Dodger Remix): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaRtNbgElIM

----------


## Zeppelin

Tonight I'm listening to Skid Row

----------


## john d

Wow! A skid row fan,nice one!
There 1st n 2nd albums rock.

----------

Zeppelin (23-07-14)

----------


## Zeppelin

Can't be king of the world if your slave to the grind!

----------


## Zeppelin

I actually liked all there albums up to Revolutions Per Minute which really didn't do it for me at all.  The early ones are definitely the best though, wish I could have seen them play live with the original line up.

----------


## john d

Remember avin the 1st 2 on vinyl.not heard any of there others.
You just don't get bands like that anymore(god I sound old)

----------


## Suzi

Well I've just been reduced to tears by this very very beautiful piece of music...

----------

amaeru (28-07-14)

----------


## amaeru

It's gorgeous isn't it  :(nod): 
A favourite

----------


## Suzi

Oh yes! I love it!

----------


## Jarre

Just been relaxing tonight playing on my record player the Yes Songs 3LP album from 1973

----------


## rose

I was just sitting here thinking, what was that awesome Calvin Harris track a few years back.

Of course, it was Ready for the Weekend
[how do I embed a video, it never works for me?]


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XO4m...drecDTTm5iUh3q

----------


## rose

And this one at 3:15
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jscd9utzNHs

----------


## amaeru

> [how do I embed a video, it never works for me?]


Click on the little film strip icon on thetop right hand side of the reply box and paste the url into the field in the pop up dialogue box





there you  go  :O:

----------


## amaeru



----------


## knowlesy

Didnt know you liked Calvin Harris, I have that album  :(nod):

----------


## amaeru

I put em up for Rose hunni  :O: 
But yeah some of his stuff is good  :(nod):

----------


## Zeppelin

Rollins Band

----------


## rose

Amaeru, i didnt see your reply!!! thankyou hun!!

----------


## amaeru

Anytime hun xx

We've just had the Proms on tv.
Beethoven's 4th Symphony and Mozart's Requiem  :8):

----------


## rose

Yay it worked!!! This song has been in my head a lot.

----------


## amaeru

:(clap):  - easy when you know how eh? 
I learned  from Angie  :O:

----------


## Jarre

As a little tribute to my close friends brothers new baby boy they have called "hendrix" here is the classic hendrix in 69

----------


## Jarre

I'll just leave this hear, classic hendrix played even better by clapton and winwood.

----------


## EJ

Moments of pleasure: Kate Bush

----------


## Tallbloke40

I love piano music, I find it so soothing.  This is on my current playlist...

----------

amaeru (28-08-14)

----------


## rose

I heard this on the radio last night, had the tune stuck in my head ever since. Check out the 90s garage sample.... no cheating now, what song is it from?

----------


## john d

I recognise it rose but I can't name it without cheating
I'm currently listening to the debut solo album by Nina Peerson(lead singer with the Cardigans) called Animal Heart.more synth pop than the Cardigans.a chilled out great debut
Also listening to a best of Devo,a interesting,underated group

----------


## Amaya

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoNtYC_XDC8
Tracy Chapman

----------


## Amaya

Today I am fully convinced that Rammstein are the best band in the world. Pretty much all of their tunes/albums are on YouTube.. I highly recommend  :): 
Note: Must be listened to very loud or it does not count.  :Rock:

----------


## Zeppelin

This keeps sticking in my head...

----------

Amaya (13-09-14)

----------


## Paula

I will be listening to new U2 album that they kindly downloaded to my iphone yesterday  :):

----------


## Zeppelin

SOiL

----------


## Jaquaia

Love this song! I've not heard it in years; singing it in my head now.

----------


## Sami

Hi I like all sorts of music. I like instrumental music the most when stressed or depressed so if you are looking for some calming music I can recommend you some :):

----------



----------


## john d

> Hi I like all sorts of music. I like instrumental music the most when stressed or depressed so if you are looking for some calming music I can recommend you some


Although not all their stuff is instrumental I like Air,especially the Moon safari album,a good relaxing album.brian eno is relaxing aswell I find.I'm always looking for reccomendations of any type

----------


## purplefan

Oi! TURN THAT BLOODY NOISE DOWN. I AINT DEAF YOU KNOW.  :(rofl):

----------


## Amaya

Hey, does anyone remember this?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUDGAVNegwk

I'm having a bit of an old skool drum and bass night tonight  :):

----------


## john d

I've been revisiting some of my school days metal/glam bands recently,a bit of Twisted Sister and Motley Crue
Still sounding good

----------


## Amaya

I had Sisters of Mercy on in the car the other night and I ended up driving out into the hills in the dark..

----------


## john d

I picked up a sisters of mercy cd the other week in one of the many charity shops I visit I think it was first and last and always

----------


## Amaya

I love them, but I always forget how much until I have them on  :):

----------


## john d

Sign of a good band is that I reckon.I'm realy getting in to The Flaming Lips at the moment,interesting stuff

----------


## Amaya

Best lyrics ever!  :(rofl): 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygnfg_cgId8

----------



----------


## john d

EmmyRed,that's well good,had a listen and then went for a cigarette and I had it going round in my head.
Reminds me of The Go Go's.sounds like it was recorded earlier than it was,impressive

----------


## Amaya

They are a really great band  :): 
There's quite a bit of Japanese girls doing punk, but this band seem to have better recording facilities than most. I know they've toured the UK too, but I missed them.

----------


## rose

I heard this on the radio a couple of nights ago. I don't believe I have ever heard it before but I thought it was wonderful. The way it comes back to the 'hook' several times during the piece and pulls you back in I found very powerful.
Brahms, Symphony 3, Movement 3

----------


## purplefan

The chipmonks :Rock:

----------


## Amaya

I can't seem to stop wanted to listen to Def Leppard at the moment  :(rofl):

----------


## john d

> I can't seem to stop wanted to listen to Def Leppard at the moment


I used to have the hysteria album on tape when it first came out,I'm keeping me eye out for it on cd for old times sake

----------

Amaya (13-10-14)

----------


## Amaya

just so long as I'm not the only one!

----------


## john d

I won't tell if you don't!

----------

Amaya (14-10-14)

----------


## magie06

I love queen. The early stuff the last stuff and all the stuff in between.  I was also in love with Jon BonJovi in my time.

----------


## john d

Well here's one I hope I won't be hearing again.
The new charity version of the classic Beach Boys song,God only knows.
I'm a big Brian Wilson/Beach Boys fan and I'm not knocking the good cause but its bloody awfull.the song is probaly one of my all time favourites.next time Brian let every man and his dog ruin somebody elses song and not one of your own

----------


## Zeppelin



----------

Amaya (21-10-14)

----------


## Amaya

RATM
This album never gets old:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bm3cHMV6NAI
 :Rock:

----------

Zeppelin (22-10-14)

----------


## Zeppelin

Not listened to RATM in ages!

----------


## purplefan

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dldJCeZjcBo

Cats UK.  Best girl band ever.

----------


## Aspasia

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5RuGj0g1tk

^ blast from the 90s past

I'm actually going to use it with a group of students today I think.

----------


## purplefan

It won't let me watch the video. Says not available in your country.

----------


## Aspasia

Oh that sucks  :(:  I'll see if I can find another one.

----------


## Suzi

Was it this one?

----------


## Aspasia

I can't see that one :D

This is a roaring success, isn't it? I think we should all give up and have a cup of  :Tea: .

----------


## Jarre

I'm not really a heavy metal fan but this song from metalica has some meaning for me. Enjoy the guitar intro to




Lyrics  
So close no matter how far
Couldn't be much more from the heart
Forever trusting who we are
And nothing else matters

Never opened myself this way
Life is ours, we live it our way
All these words I don't just say
And nothing else matters

Trust I seek and I find in you
Every day for us something new
Open mind for a different view
And nothing else matters

Never cared for what they do
Never cared for what they know
But I know

So close no matter how far
Couldn't be much more from the heart
Forever trusting who we are
And nothing else matters

Never cared for what they do
Never cared for what they know
But I know

Never opened myself this way
Life is ours, we live it our way
All these words I don't just say
And nothing else matters

Trust I seek and I find in you
Every day for us something new
Open mind for a different view
And nothing else matters

Never cared for what they say
Never cared for games they play
Never cared for what they do
Never cared for what they know
And I know

So close no matter how far
Couldn't be much more from the heart
Forever trusting who we are
No nothing else matters

----------

Amaya (10-11-14),Zeppelin (30-10-14)

----------


## Zeppelin

Godsmack did a really good cover of this:

----------

Amaya (10-11-14)

----------


## Aspasia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uelHwf8o7_U

I really dislike Rihanna... but.... this song...

----------


## Aspasia

Such a positive message  :):

----------


## Samantha340

Today's song

 "Feel"

Come and hold my hand
I wanna contact the living
Not sure I understand
This role I've been given
I sit and talk to God
And he just laughs at my plans
My head speaks a language
I don't understand

I just wanna feel
Real love feel the home that I live in
Cos I got too much life
Running through my veins
Going to waste
I don't wanna die
But I ain't keen on living either
Before I fall in love
I'm preparing to leave her

Scare myself to death
That's why I keep on running
Before I've arrived
I can see myself coming
I just wanna feel
Real love feel the home that I live in
Cos I got too much life
Running through my veins
Going to waste
And I need to feel
Real love and the love ever after
I can not get enough

I just wanna feel
Real love feel the home that I live in
I got too much love
Running through my veins
To go to waste

I just wanna feel
Real love and the love ever after
There's a hole in my soul
You can see it in my face
It's a real big place

Come and hold my hand
I wanna contact the living
Not sure I understand
This role I've been given
Not sure I understand

----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## Zeppelin

Saw these guys in Brixton last night:

----------


## Amaya

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEhS9Y9HYjU

----------


## john d

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEhS9Y9HYjU


I want his jumper!

----------

Amaya (26-11-14),Paula (20-11-14)

----------


## Amaya

A live Pixies album very loudly on my old cassette player in my room  :):

----------


## john d

> A live Pixies album very loudly on my old cassette player in my room


Love the pixies especially the doolittle album,we used to listen to it in the van in the 90's(on cassette,loudly)

----------

Amaya (27-11-14)

----------


## S deleted

At this precise moment in time......

----------

Aspasia (27-11-14)

----------


## Mira

What a great song. That could have been my pick too.

You have good taste  :):

----------


## purplefan

http://youtu.be/Gwzq52iNaaM
Purple live in 1970 doing their thing.

----------


## S deleted

last tune of the night for me. Going to TRY to sleep

----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## S deleted



----------


## Mart1

Bernie Marsden - Shakey Ground

----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## S deleted



----------


## purplefan

http://youtu.be/z570J471aSI

----------


## purplefan

http://youtu.be/T1d8qfJQLmI
This song congers up so much feeling.
Neil sedaka is one of the greatest singer song writers yet people still don't give him the credit he deserves.

New York City blues.

----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auLBLk4ibAk 

Heard this on tv last night :O:

----------


## The_Scientist

this whole album is wonderful
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ki5HBBEtfak

----------


## purplefan

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auLBLk4ibAk 
> 
> Heard this on tv last night


Love a bit of rush. Saw them live loads of time.  Neil pert drumming is awesome.

----------


## purplefan

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auLBLk4ibAk 
> 
> Heard this on tv last night


http://youtu.be/i2_ZYkB_Ee4
Check this out. His drumming is totally awesome.  After 30 years, i still can't air drum to this.

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Thought you might like it :O: , the drumming is amazing, exhausting in fact! So cool you've seen them live many times

----------


## Hugo-agogo

I've heard bits of it, sounds nice

----------


## Hugo-agogo

My last message was meant as a reply to this

----------


## Hugo-agogo

-sorry, blancked messages

----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2B1ub5g5L0k

----------


## S deleted



----------


## purplefan

http://youtu.be/1fUudna1Xuw
Here is one for you Hugo.

----------



----------


## Nita

Spent the morning listening to Catfish and the Bottlemen but now onto Kodaline

The lyrics of this song really make me think and the band have been part of me moving into a different chapter of my life (as well as Embrace of course!)

----------


## The_Scientist

just stumbled upon this, loving it http://fascinately.com/feel-good/201...usly-stunning/

----------


## northantsgirl

clean bandit rather be

----------


## S deleted

> http://youtu.be/i2_ZYkB_Ee4
> Check this out. His drumming is totally awesome.  After 30 years, i still can't air drum to this.


OMG!!! Now that's what you call a drum kit. Impressive

----------


## Amaya

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a01QQZyl-_I
Queen: Under Pressure 
Awesome video  :):

----------


## Amaya

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VzakY8h5vI
The Beat

----------


## Amaya

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6fQnTyEniM
Bad Manners

----------


## Amaya

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxHcx7FO8nI
The Specials  :):

----------


## Amaya

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9udxbvHiqGw
The Skids

----------


## Amaya

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MC_OM_rrTGo
The Clash

----------


## Amaya

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XmNNb63TVo
Chumbawamba

Mwhahahahaha

----------


## Amaya

Yes. I do know that I am spamming this thread.

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90J_BCNHS8M*
Los De Abajo

----------


## Amaya

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSpqj3V0s2E
More Chumbawamba: Bella Ciao. Lyrics desimated and put into English. Anarchists. What can you do with them??

Although I far prefer the Boikot Spanish cover of this awesome old Italian anti-facist resistance song:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFa0LpT2OHU

But it is Chumbawamba who have my attention right now!  :):

----------


## Amaya

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYcXjJXxqVM
The Levellers
Always encouraging my traveller spirit..

Just like Los de Abajo, much better live.

----------


## Amaya

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DccDYoJwSQ
Asian Dub Foundation.. yeah..

----------


## Amaya

Last one. But if you haven't seen this film, then you should:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UuCgIi3Dgk

----------


## magie06

Snoe is falling - going round and round in my head. First snow of the winter, and I suspose first snow of 2015. Anyone else get snow this morning?

----------


## selena

Oh yes, " snow is falling" - the same tune is in my head. Also listening to Enigma, Schiller, Cafe del Mar...

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Love you people. Purplefan thanks, love that song. Steve Howe is one of my favourite guitarists  :):  It sounds very CSNY at first, no? Do you like Jethro tull?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OA06xBepqrY
I think sometimes less is more with drumkits though! Ian Paice... after Bonzo for me!
Emmy, didn't know you were such a rudegirl  :O: , great tracks. I was listening to that Skids track after hearing them on that advert! This was my favourite ADF tho
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X10wXIF6kfo

----------


## Hugo-agogo

p.s. Emmy, don't be embarrassed about Chumbawumba! I also love a good cheesy song with a positive angle and have listened to that too! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vmGAeM-OIo

----------


## purplefan

http://youtu.be/_pgPq4FGWfk

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Purplefan you went too far! Must admit I'm laughing though!

----------


## Hugo-agogo

This song always helped me through the dark times:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyhrYis509A
 :O:

----------


## S deleted

Purplefan!!!!!! DUDE!!! Really???

----------

purplefan (14-01-15)

----------


## S deleted

Oh what the hell. May as well join the cheesefest

----------

purplefan (14-01-15)

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Lol Stella, I think Cartoons was the inevitable conclusion! I'll try and steer the good ship back with a song that is a little cheesy, but also good  :): 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvChjHcABPA

----------

S deleted (14-01-15)

----------


## S deleted



----------


## Hugo-agogo

Weird coincidence PF, was watching/listening to this (a theme tune I always liked), and it turns out it was written by one of Rush (The guitarist I think):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMRRF1jSNJU

----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4PN7Xbexq4

----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------



----------


## S deleted



----------



----------


## Hugo-agogo

Is that from the colour and the shape? I bought that at the time  :): 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNwkN9vrUYY

----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpXfkU89yIY

This is the censored radio version, but still adults only  :):

----------


## S deleted

Oh I can't look then

----------



----------


## S deleted



----------


## purplefan

http://youtu.be/YKX1EY6dkIY

One for Hugo.  Remember this?

----------


## Amaya

I'm not sure I can condone the likening of Chumbawamba to so many clearly much worse bands.

----------


## S deleted

Chumbawumba were ace back in the day

----------


## Zeppelin



----------

Suzi (17-01-15)

----------


## Jarre

Eric clapton & Allman Brothers "Why has love got to be so sad"

----------


## Amaya

Chumbawamba will always be ace! :D

----------


## Hugo-agogo

You're right Emmy, Chumbawumba were a real group and had things to say, and weren't a novelty act - didn't mean to suggest that!

----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnpILIIo9ek

----------


## purplefan

Morrissay well the smiths. He is such a happy person must be because he was brought up in Salford.

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Lol, I think it's a great track, although I wouldn't want to listen to many others. I loved it when Sean lock said he liked to read Sir Alex Ferguson's autobiography at the same time as Morrisseys. "I cried when I realised my bike would one day rust. Rooney is a ****!"

----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8Ne9sRcSrM

----------


## Tallbloke40



----------


## The_Scientist

i want to see him live so much. major celeb crush going on.

----------

S deleted (27-01-15)

----------


## S deleted



----------


## new2015

> i want to see him live so much. major celeb crush going on.


I have  :P:  early last spring at a mini festival just before he became super famous. He cried afterwards on stage saying how overwhelmed he was that so many people had turned up and loved every minute. Such an adorable man :')

----------

The_Scientist (27-01-15)

----------


## The_Scientist

as far as it's possible without having actually met him, i'm in love with him haha. i would kill for a voice like his.

----------



----------


## The_Scientist

i'm gutted his uk tour is sold out. there were still tickets going for a couple gigs in Germany last time i checked, but i couldn't get anyone on board for that haha

----------


## new2015



----------

The_Scientist (27-01-15)

----------


## The_Scientist

i adore that album too!!

----------


## new2015

> as far as it's possible without having actually met him, i'm in love with him haha. i would kill for a voice like his.


Its like silk. I am so so jealous, I wish I could sing too... I just ruin the songs when I sing along with my guitar haha

----------



----------


## new2015

> i adore that album too!!


Hes my un-met love Im sure of it. The album is fantastic, I like to think of it as musical medicine- BenzoHowardapine
sorry medic joke..

----------


## The_Scientist

> Its like silk. I am so so jealous, I wish I could sing too... I just ruin the songs when I sing along with my guitar haha


i've sung a few of his in a lower key. it works, but it's not the same




> Hes my un-met love Im sure of it. The album is fantastic, I like to think of it as musical medicine- BenzoHowardapine
> sorry medic joke..


do you have a favourite?

----------


## new2015

> i
> do you have a favourite?


From that album....Evergreen
Of all time I couldnt say, maybe Depth over Distance purely because of the way he plays the riff its amazing. took me an age to learn, just got to work up the guts to play it someone other than my walls

----------


## The_Scientist

> From that album....Evergreen
> Of all time I couldnt say, maybe Depth over Distance purely because of the way he plays the riff its amazing. took me an age to learn, just got to work up the guts to play it someone other than my walls


i gave up trying to learn his songs ages ago, too tricky for me. favourites are probably I Forget Where We Were and Bones, though fron the first album Black Flies and These Waters are up there

----------


## The_Scientist

OH! And Old Pine!

----------



----------


## new2015

> i gave up trying to learn his songs ages ago, too tricky for me. favourites are probably I Forget Where We Were and Bones, though fron the first album Black Flies and These Waters are up there


Thank you thank you thank you. I had forgotten about Bones, so beautiful. i'll take ben to sleep with me in my headphones tonight

----------

The_Scientist (27-01-15)

----------


## The_Scientist

it's pretty apt right now

----------


## Chroniko

This has been stuck in my head invariably since the beginning of the year...

----------


## The_Scientist



----------

S deleted (27-01-15)

----------


## Zeppelin



----------

S deleted (28-01-15)

----------


## Amaya

Dunno if I've posted this here before.. but I absolutely love this song by Nick Cave:



I find his music to be completely enchanting. He really is his own person and you gotta respect that.

----------


## purplefan

Bit of old school whitesnake.  Featuring the late great Jon Lord.

----------

S deleted (28-01-15)

----------


## Jarre

Nightwish - She is my sin.

----------


## new2015

Lyrics are inspiring and it tends to help when feeling overwhelmed....
just take the hand that's offered and hold on tight
this isn't everything you are
there's joy not far from here, I know there is
this isn't everything you are

----------


## The_Scientist

i like this thread, it's a good way of identifying how i feel or saying things without actually saying them

----------


## Jarre

I am liking Nightwish, new band discoverey for me.

----------


## abc123

> major celeb crush going on.


me too!!

----------


## Suzi

Jarre, how have you never heard of Nightwish? 
This is one of our fav song - Ferny sings it beautifully!

----------

Jarre (30-01-15)

----------


## S deleted



----------


## The_Scientist



----------


## Jarre

> Jarre, how have you never heard of Nightwish? 
> This is one of our fav song - Ferny sings it beautifully!


Only discovered them from a youtube link from a Dream theartre gig.  was running out of music to lsiten to when focused at work rather than recycling the same old 100 times over.

----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k21nZsf6kHM

----------


## S deleted

wow, thats awful.

----------


## Hugo-agogo

I know, isn't it? Brilliantly so!

----------


## Hugo-agogo

I heard this is the second most hated song after Beaber's baby,

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfVsfOSbJY0

----------


## S deleted

Oh yes Rebecca Black - Shocking

Back on track with some decent tunes

----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lh4H5fgJPb8

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Ooh, Stella
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiAWeCIPYd4

----------

S deleted (01-02-15)

----------


## S deleted

preferred his missus

----------



----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKeqXyY-9xA

----------


## S deleted



----------



----------


## Hugo-agogo

:(clap):  Ooo, one of my favourite songs! Wow  :):

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Along with Running Down a Dream, Full Moon Fever, Tom Petty and Jeff Lynn :):

----------

S deleted (01-02-15)

----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1D3a5eDJIs

----------


## The_Scientist



----------

S deleted (02-02-15)

----------


## Chroniko

More Arcade Fire from me, sorry. But this one has a very provocative video, which make it good. It's about queer (ie. not identifying as your biological sex) identities, and I defy anyone from any background to say they don't feel sympathy for the 'protagonist' of the video. Also, the tune is good.

----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------


## Zeppelin

Listening to Murderdolls this morning:

----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## S deleted



----------



----------


## The_Scientist



----------


## The_Scientist



----------

S deleted (08-02-15)

----------


## The_Scientist



----------

S deleted (08-02-15)

----------


## The_Scientist

completely tore up my vocal chords trying to rage-sing to that last one

----------


## Sarah76

Enrique I'm a Freak 
Love Enriques new album

----------

S deleted (08-02-15)

----------


## The_Scientist



----------



----------


## The_Scientist



----------


## S deleted



----------


## Sarah76

My taste of music is very different lol 
Love this song

----------



----------


## The_Scientist

sums up my relationship with my ex pretty well

----------



----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------


## S deleted



----------


## Hugo-agogo

Possibly my most favourite name for a band

----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------


## S deleted



----------


## The_Scientist

i love both videos for this. the other one makes me cry. this one is just awesome to watch.

----------


## new2015

> i love both videos for this. the other one makes me cry. this one is just awesome to watch.


Tell me about it. i was in the gym and the video came on and i cried on a treadmill. who the hell cries and runs hahaa

----------

The_Scientist (14-02-15)

----------


## S deleted



----------


## magie06

The music that I'm listening to atm is Meatloaf. Bat out of hell is quite a good song for this weekend.

----------

purplefan (13-02-15),Suzi (12-02-15)

----------


## Amaya

Great tune for getting up and out to:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5EofwRzit0
(even though it is about staying up all night, haha)

----------


## Paula

Just, wow!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGgakt3niys&sns=em

----------


## purplefan

Love those huge power ballads by Jim steinman.  Check out bad for good.


> The music that I'm listening to atm is Meatloaf. Bat out of hell is quite a good song for this weekend.

----------

S deleted (13-02-15)

----------


## purplefan

I am listening to old skool whitesnake.  I can believe how fat Bernie marsden :Surprised:  has gotten. 
Blimey.

----------

S deleted (13-02-15)

----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## S deleted



----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## Zeppelin



----------

S deleted (14-02-15)

----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## The_Scientist

> Just, wow!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGgakt3niys&sns=em


they should do this again, but make it more bittersweet. it could have been tragically beautiful but they made it too upbeat. still really good though.

----------


## S deleted

Have you seen the MJ /medley Sam did? that was impressive

----------


## The_Scientist

i haven't seen this one yet, he is briliant though

----------


## S deleted

The Maroon 5 Medley, video is good on this one. I'm a big fan of Sam and Kurt and Max is pretty handy 

too

----------


## The_Scientist

thinking back to the Ed Sheeran/Sam Smith one, i want to see it on stage, in a musical, the story should speak for itself.

----------

Paula (14-02-15)

----------


## The_Scientist

or the artists themselves to perform it

----------


## Zeppelin



----------



----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------



----------


## Suzi



----------

S deleted (18-02-15),Zeppelin (19-02-15)

----------


## S deleted

What a tune, and brilliant version too

----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------

S deleted (19-02-15)

----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------

S deleted (19-02-15)

----------


## purplefan

Still prefer the original version. 


>

----------


## S deleted

true PF but as covers go it is a blooming good one

----------

purplefan (19-02-15)

----------


## S deleted

Another cover version that I absolutely love

----------


## purplefan

http://youtu.be/LdpMpfp-J_Ihttp://youtu.be/LdpMpfp-J_I
Best drummer ever. The great Neil peart. 
RUSH YYZ.

----------


## S deleted

You mentioning drummers PF, Dave Grohl here reminds me of Animal from The Muppets, lol. I never realised that playing an instrument could be quite so energetic. I'm tired out just watching it.

----------

purplefan (19-02-15)

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Stella, I had a Little Angels album, with the t-shirt :):  
Them Crooked Vultures: he's hitting the skins so hard cos he's trying to sound good to John-Paul Jones (pictured), who played bass with the best: John Bonham.

----------


## Hugo-agogo

:O:

----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------

Zeppelin (22-02-15)

----------


## Zeppelin



----------



----------


## purplefan

OMG! I did it  :(party):

----------



----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------



----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------


## Chroniko

For those who really need to get something done...

----------



----------


## Hugo-agogo

:):

----------


## S deleted



----------


## Hugo-agogo

Ooh Stella, that reminded me of this

----------

S deleted (24-02-15)

----------


## S deleted

NOOOOOOOOO!!!!! Not the safety dance, lol

Ok going all out 80's now.....

----------



----------


## Hugo-agogo

Safety Dance is a great song!! Going eighties, this band were very, but actually a really good song! (I think one of the first vids ever on MTV.)

----------

S deleted (24-02-15)

----------


## S deleted

I'm pretty clued up on my 80's stuff.

----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------

S deleted (24-02-15)

----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------

S deleted (25-02-15)

----------


## S deleted



----------



----------


## Hugo-agogo

Why isn't this on our thread?  :O:

----------


## S deleted

Cos I ain't going nowhere sweetie  :Kiss:

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Yes, but our rampant sexual chemistry must be confined to one thread, or else the whole site may explode. It's a tinderbox baby!  :O:

----------

S deleted (25-02-15)

----------


## S deleted

> Yes, but our rampant sexual chemistry must be confined to one thread, or else the whole site may explode. It's a tinderbox baby!



I nearly choked when I read that, lmao

----------


## Hugo-agogo

:O:  Lol

----------


## S deleted

Another from my alltime fave list

----------


## S deleted



----------



----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------


## Amaya

Spanish resistance tunes from Boikot  :Rock: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wk5su0_LMLs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaKRCN7NVoc

my favourite ever is No Pasaran:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFa0LpT2OHU
cover of Italian resistance song Bella Ciao

----------


## Amaya

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BOAcvULm5A
This is pretty awesome too
I just love this band

although the video is silly haha

----------


## The_Scientist



----------

S deleted (26-02-15)

----------


## The_Scientist



----------


## The_Scientist

picked this one specifically because there's a certain line i hate in the original

----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## purplefan

http://youtu.be/98P-gu_vMRc
You can't beat a bit of ELO
Mr.blue sky.

----------

S deleted (01-03-15)

----------


## The_Scientist



----------


## The_Scientist

i have a feeling i might have posted that one before. if so, apologies, but hey, it's a significant song for me

----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------


## purplefan

http://youtu.be/u0iuaxvkXv4
Urban heep the wizard.

----------



----------


## Hugo-agogo

Purplefan, took me a while to cotton on, but select insert video (second to last icon) and paste link  :):

----------

purplefan (03-03-15)

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Like this

----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------


## Hugo-agogo

Just posted your links there, Love them btw  :(y):

----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------


## S deleted



----------

purplefan (03-03-15)

----------


## S deleted

Well this is a depression forum  :(:

----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------

purplefan (03-03-15)

----------


## purplefan

One of my top 10 albums of all time Hugo.  Loved that one.

----------


## purplefan

Thank Hugo.For reposting my links  I can't do it on my mobile phone.

----------


## The_Scientist



----------


## purplefan

http://youtu.be/Jrg0X9H6FGU
Leningrad cowboys and the Russian army choir. Sweet home alabama. 

This is weird.

----------


## Zeppelin

Had this in my head all day

----------


## The_Scientist

i've actuslly got the entire "songs for sunsets" spotify playlist on, but this is my favourite.

----------


## The_Scientist



----------


## purplefan

http://youtu.be/q3UTCK5gtlI
Psycho Killer Qu'est-ce que c'est
fa fa fa fa fa fa fa fa fa

----------


## purplefan

http://youtu.be/lWozM3ShBD8

David coverdale northwinds.  I still love this song.

----------


## The_Scientist



----------


## Amaya

Queen Adreena's Taxidermy album. Very loud. Saw these guys live a long time ago and they were a really fab live act. Full album is not on YouTube, but worth searching up the tracks if you like goth rock types. One of those bands that is definitely better live though.

----------


## purplefan

http://youtu.be/Vg9eZxpV3VA

----------


## The_Scientist



----------


## The_Scientist



----------


## Zeppelin



----------

The_Scientist (05-03-15)

----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## Hugo-agogo

For, Purplefan, Most excellent, posting your links: 



Coverdale + 1  :O:

----------

purplefan (13-03-15)

----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------


## S deleted



----------


## Jarre

Hugo if you like crosby stills and nash then you'll like Dave Crosby written song "Almost cut my hair" I was lucky to see them live twice in ym gigging days.




A pic I managed to take

----------

purplefan (13-03-15)

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Wow, you just posted one of my favourite songs of all time  :): 

I always thought it was Stills's song and he was on vocals, didn't realise it was Crosby.

But, although I love them, CSN are missing a spark plug without Young, just like the Eagles without Walsh,

It's the vocals, but really it's the guitar interplay between Stills and Young that I wait for and love, like with Freebird and Hotel California.

----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------


## Hugo-agogo

(If you haven't already guessed I play guitar  :O:

----------

purplefan (13-03-15)

----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## Mira

I saw Anouk live last weekend in Belgium. She has a great voice and great humor. He is good too. He was there and since that weekend I can not get this song out of my mind.

----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## purplefan

https://youtu.be/8rjnX55IW2U

----------


## rose

I heard this on the radio last night, absolutely beautiful

----------


## purplefan

https://youtu.be/ijxk-fgcg7c
The cure  lullaby.

----------


## magie06

The sound track of Frozen is in the car. If I hear Let it go once more it will be too soon.

----------


## purplefan

Chloe loves that song. She plays it every night. 


> The sound track of Frozen is in the car. If I hear Let it go once more it will be too soon.

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Pf,  :):

----------

purplefan (24-03-15)

----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------

purplefan (24-03-15)

----------


## purplefan

As you can see my new PC is awesome!!!!!

----------


## purplefan

Stevie ray vaughn. Pride and joy.

----------


## purplefan

rory gallagher.  :Rock:

----------


## purplefan

Ill be a fool for your lovin no more!  :Rock:

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Great selection, pf, got albums by them :): 

https://youtu.be/l_4iQDYDVNo

----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/bpDNfwIrx1M

----------


## purplefan

Yep What can you say about Jethro Tull? I saw him in 1978 at the London Rainbow and he was so diffrent to the other prog rock outfits like Genesis and yes.  :(y):

----------


## Jarre

Seen him 4 times PF at various locations and got a photo with Ian Anderson twice. my favourite piece of course is:

----------

purplefan (01-04-15)

----------


## purplefan

> Seen him 4 times PF at various locations and got a photo with Ian Anderson twice. my favourite piece of course is:


Still sends a shiver down my spine.

----------

Jarre (01-04-15)

----------


## purplefan



----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## purplefan



----------

S deleted (05-04-15)

----------


## purplefan

I love this video and how Cher is NEARLY wearing the costume.

----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/aGSKrC7dGcY

----------

purplefan (07-04-15)

----------


## purplefan



----------


## purplefan



----------


## Zeppelin



----------

purplefan (09-04-15)

----------


## purplefan

I make no apoligies. Really miss this band.

----------

Paula (10-04-15)

----------


## The_Scientist

the line 'forbid me now to die, i'll obey, i will try' has a lot of resonance atm

----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/2a4gyJsY0mc

----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/qLrnkK2YEcE

----------


## The_Scientist

http://www.broadway.com/buzz/180391/...-stages-album/

----------


## Zeppelin

It's odd how some songs once you hear them just stick for some reason, this one has for me at the moment.
Video may need a trigger warning though? Hope that's ok.

----------



----------


## S deleted



----------


## lawny

I don't have a favourite group or song as have a wide taste in music. What I listen to depends on mood, feelings and general purpose for listening. 

On a bad day I listen to Evanescence as there is something about her lyrics and voice that seems to calm me.
On a good day it could be anything for relaxing it can be riverdance, Enrique Iglesis or even Status Quo

----------

S deleted (16-04-15)

----------


## S deleted

If you like Evenescence You'll love this....

----------


## lawny

Wow that gave me goosebumps and my partner as well

----------


## S deleted

Sharon Den Adel has an amazing voice. Her and Amy Lee are probably my favourite female vocalists

----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------

S deleted (19-04-15)

----------


## Hugo-agogo

The fear. I've had it so bad lately. Feeling a bit better now tho.

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Sounds like classic Sound Garden :(y):

----------


## S deleted



----------



----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------

S deleted (19-04-15)

----------


## magie06

I'm afraid that the Frozen disc in still in the car. Still fed up of let it snow, but thats what is on.

----------

S deleted (19-04-15)

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Magie  :): ,

----------


## magie06

Thanks Hugo. I'll remember that!

----------


## S deleted

hahahaha

----------


## S deleted

Forget Frozen, you simply cannot beat Aladdin

----------


## magie06

You are right. I prefer the music in Aladdan.

----------


## purplefan

Im solid gone Baby. SOLID GONE!!!!!!  :invisininja: 

"You had some really bad mushroom and your mind is moving on" 

I had some funny tasting oyster mushrooms from Asda last week.

----------


## Zeppelin



----------

S deleted (03-05-15)

----------


## purplefan



----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/urmIrfnUyCw

----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## S deleted



----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/nxcJW6bs5os

----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/q-KE9lvU810

----------


## S deleted

www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdLIerfXuZ4

----------



----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/zx88wZsX_II

----------

S deleted (03-05-15)

----------


## S deleted

www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWXazVhlyxQ

----------



----------


## S deleted



----------

purplefan (09-05-15)

----------


## S deleted



----------


## Hugo-agogo

Pf, are you into BOC?  :Rock: 

https://youtu.be/yu5bPJ-b6Nw

----------


## Jarre

Alan Parson project dammed if I do dammed if I don't

----------


## purplefan



----------

S deleted (09-05-15)

----------


## S deleted

Neighbours are gonna be loving me today. The tunes have been blaring since 6.30am and now I'm singing along and dancing with the dog, lmao

----------


## purplefan



----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## Zeppelin



----------

S deleted (21-05-15)

----------


## Zeppelin



----------

S deleted (21-05-15)

----------


## Zeppelin



----------

S deleted (21-05-15)

----------


## S deleted



----------


## Jarre

New song written for the game I play for the new expansion coming out next month its epic!

----------


## S deleted



----------


## purplefan

Still trying to figure out what a real estate novelist is?? :(think):

----------

S deleted (23-05-15)

----------


## S deleted

I love a bit of Billy Joel

----------

purplefan (23-05-15)

----------


## purplefan

I remember when it first came out you had to guess the year he was singing about.

----------

S deleted (23-05-15)

----------


## S deleted

It changes every verse

----------


## purplefan

I know. Its fun trying to remember the years of the events he sings about. Thats what i meant.

----------


## purplefan

One of my all time favorites.

----------

S deleted (23-05-15)

----------


## S deleted



----------


## Paula

Had to be http://youtu.be/Wgid1me8POs

----------

S deleted (26-05-15)

----------


## S deleted

I've not heard that in ages Paula. This one brings back memories

----------


## Paula

This Time. Makes my toes curl, those eyes, that smile, that incredible voice ............

http://youtu.be/8Zp5dYl7_NE

----------

S deleted (26-05-15),Suzi (26-05-15)

----------


## purplefan

Its been ages since i heard wet wet wet. Whatever happened to marty pellow?

----------


## Suzi

He got dry, dry, dry  :(rofl):  Sorry... couldn't resist it...

----------

Paula (26-05-15),purplefan (26-05-15),S deleted (26-05-15)

----------


## Paula

The cheek  :P: . Can't believe I'm going to the concert - I haven't seen them since c1992!

----------


## S deleted



----------

Paula (27-05-15)

----------


## purplefan



----------

S deleted (27-05-15)

----------


## Zeppelin



----------

S deleted (31-05-15)

----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## purplefan

Whats that song that goes like.
Do do do.DO DO dumb dumb dumb and all the monkies are dancing round a fire?

----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## Paula

Heard these on BBC Breakfast yesterday and immediately bought the album - awesome

http://youtu.be/Ova9ZQxepR8

----------

S deleted (10-06-15)

----------


## Suzi

OO love that Paula - "honest" music... So thanks to you...

----------

Paula (10-06-15)

----------


## Suzi

LOVE the original of this song, but also love Imagine Dragons - I love their cover!

----------


## Justin Tolerable

Since yesterday I have been 'listening' to this:

----------



----------


## Justin Tolerable

As Vladimir Mayakovsky once said (obviously before he was murdered on Lenin's orders) about American jazz, the above is "bourgeois masturbation" and that's just why I like it so much.

----------


## The_Scientist

this song just got me through a pretty horrid shift

----------

purplefan (11-06-15)

----------


## purplefan

Old but still sounds great today. The Mod father, Paul Weller.

----------


## purplefan

Mr. David coverdale.

----------

S deleted (11-06-15)

----------


## purplefan

The late great Siouxsie sue.

----------

S deleted (11-06-15)

----------


## S deleted

great tunes PF. Lovin the Whitesnke

----------


## Justin Tolerable

I've been humming this all day:

----------

purplefan (11-06-15)

----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/B5hhy9OAmlE

----------


## purplefan

The start of that track sounds like a fire alarm Hugo.

----------


## purplefan

Love this group.

----------



----------


## Hugo-agogo

> The start of that track sounds like a fire alarm Hugo.


It does, thankfully it drowned out the horrific noise of my dad's MOR country rock he is now fixated on - country for old men! (I think it's an uplifting song  :): )

----------


## amc204

I recently bought 'The Magic Whip' from my all time favourite band Blur. Great mix of some of their older Britpop output and their creative newer work. The song 'Pyongyang' is very haunting and based in Damon Albarn's experience of visiting there. Would highly recommend it.

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Blur did some great tracks, and I was really into Graham Coxon's solo stuff. 

https://youtu.be/zh4Y3MW1jwI

----------


## purplefan

Takes me back.

----------


## purplefan

Tommy shaw one of the most underrated guitarists.

----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/_zxXF0B_SyM

----------


## S deleted

Hugo's fault  :O:

----------



----------


## Jarre

The 26 minute live version of Octavarium from prog rockers Dream Theartre

----------

selena (22-06-15)

----------


## selena

Jarre, interesting genre and interpretation, glad to have discovered them here.

----------

Jarre (22-06-15)

----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## Zeppelin



----------

S deleted (23-06-15)

----------


## Hugo-agogo

A little tribute to my brother  :O: 

https://youtu.be/eY7EPE9biO0

----------


## S deleted

Heres another one Hugo, hahaha

----------


## S deleted



----------


## The_Scientist



----------


## sleepz8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRzXi85-zXc
Can't stop listening to this.

----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## Zeppelin



----------

S deleted (27-06-15)

----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## Jarre

A tribute to Yes bassist Chris Squires who died on Saturday at 67. Yes were one of the true gods of progressive rock and Chris was in it from the begining straight to the end through various changed line ups.

----------

purplefan (29-06-15)

----------


## purplefan

I remember when i first heard roundabout and thought it amazing.

----------

Jarre (29-06-15)

----------


## Jarre

And here is is played live in 1972 from the Yes Songs album and Close to the edge tour



I also got my vinyl out and listened to the tripple vinyl concert of the above tour along with a few other yes albums in my record box.

----------

purplefan (29-06-15)

----------


## purplefan

Those albums Even today look fantastic. Downloads are alright but you miss out a a lot when you get a great double album with a cracking painting.

----------


## Jarre

I bought them all second hand to, still can't beat the sound of vinyl and due to me only having a micro system (albeit good sound quality) i picked up a record player  mini amp for £19 so I can play them using the single line in.

----------

purplefan (01-07-15)

----------


## purplefan

You will have to open them up and let me have a look at the inside.

----------


## purplefan

No apologies another yes track.  Your is no disgrace.

----------


## Justin Tolerable



----------


## Justin Tolerable



----------

purplefan (01-07-15)

----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/l-iAS18rv68

----------


## Zeppelin

https://youtu.be/RNRsvFsY9qk?list=RDMMeWVrdFrpXHE

----------


## purplefan



----------


## Justin Tolerable

Death metal on YouTube.

----------


## purplefan



----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/nDd3Qi15DJQ

----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## craigissad

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImnCKYg41UQ

----------


## purplefan



----------


## Justin Tolerable

P Diddy's version was better.

----------


## Justin Tolerable



----------


## Justin Tolerable

Somebody tell me why...

----------


## Justin Tolerable



----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/Soa3gO7tL-c

----------


## Justin Tolerable



----------


## Hugo-agogo

@Justin, was just listening to this one,

https://youtu.be/-LX7WrHCaUA

----------


## Justin Tolerable

> @Justin, was just listening to this one,
> 
> https://youtu.be/-LX7WrHCaUA


A classic!

----------


## Justin Tolerable

What about this related tune:

----------

purplefan (12-07-15),S deleted (12-07-15)

----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/v--IqqusnNQ

 :):

----------

S deleted (12-07-15)

----------


## Mira

Might be a weird suggestion but this is what i got to listen to when I was young. Both my mother and step dad where fans and I love it too  :): 




Looking through the video's online of Marty and his shows almost gave me a tear..

----------


## Jarre

Micheal oldfield - Man in the rain

----------

S deleted (12-07-15)

----------


## S deleted

I love Mike Oldfield. Great song

----------


## purplefan

Still sends shivers down my spine. Great song.

----------

S deleted (12-07-15)

----------


## S deleted

Some cracking tunes being played today. Nice one PF

----------


## purplefan

i noticed that as well stella. better than soptifly this forum  :(rofl):  
A little bit of self indulgence Vanessa Paradis A tribute to Ricky lee jones from the luc Besson film subway

----------


## purplefan



----------


## purplefan

Loving it. Best rocky film of them all. Still cry when Rocky realities Micky is dead. And then Teams up with Apollo and beats MrT.

----------


## Justin Tolerable

> 


I think feminism has been taken too far.

----------


## Justin Tolerable



----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/BvRmBUEwtZg?list=PL...dqzt_xJU9PGxte

----------


## S deleted

:Surprised:  Hugo, language, lol

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Oh, sorry  :): 

-Don't click on my vid unless you are over 18-

----------


## Justin Tolerable

> Oh, sorry 
> 
> -Don't click on my vid unless you are over 18-


Is that chronological age or mental age?

----------


## Hugo-agogo

both must be measured  :8): 

My assistant will be Doug McClure.

----------


## Justin Tolerable

***Trigger*** best music video _ever_ coming up:

----------


## Hugo-agogo

That guy whose grinning always freaks me out! 

Taylor Swift? How dare you  :O: 

https://youtu.be/8gi-ePdjjJs

----------


## Justin Tolerable

That's me tonight (but without all the friends).

----------



----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------

S deleted (12-07-15)

----------


## Hugo-agogo

:(nod):  :):

----------

S deleted (12-07-15)

----------


## S deleted

I'm not into the Libertines relly but I love that song and I don't need to tell you what I think about AC/DC  :O:

----------



----------


## purplefan



----------

S deleted (13-07-15)

----------


## Jarre

I have to say my favourite green day song is Wake me up when September ends. The official video could be triggery so posting a live version.

----------

purplefan (13-07-15),S deleted (13-07-15)

----------


## Justin Tolerable

> I have to say my favourite green day song is Wake me up when September ends. The official video could be triggery so posting a live version.


[Googles "green day wake me up official video"]

----------


## Justin Tolerable



----------

purplefan (13-07-15)

----------


## Justin Tolerable

Arnie used that song while campaigning to be California's governor.

----------


## purplefan

> Arnie used that song while campaigning to be California's governor.


But he was born in Austria.

----------


## purplefan



----------


## Zeppelin



----------

S deleted (16-07-15)

----------


## S deleted

Ahhh Zepp, tunage fron the top draw lad! Nice one

----------


## S deleted



----------

purplefan (17-07-15)

----------


## Zeppelin



----------

S deleted (16-07-15)

----------


## selena



----------



----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/ZJLDjYRfx3g

----------

selena (17-07-15)

----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/Q7aOWIFgIZQ

----------


## Justin Tolerable

Smooth classic. Um... nice.

----------


## purplefan



----------


## S deleted



----------

purplefan (17-07-15)

----------


## Justin Tolerable

Mostly death metal.

----------


## purplefan

> Mostly death metal.






listen to this then.  :Rock:

----------


## Justin Tolerable

> listen to this then.


They look like they are about age 10.

----------


## matt

^ sounds amazing!

----------

purplefan (17-07-15)

----------


## Justin Tolerable

Girl, put one's records on
Tell me thy favourite song
You go ahead
Let your hair down
Baby, let your hair down

----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/kemivUKb4f4  :):

----------

S deleted (18-07-15)

----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/LduipA_XUJ8

----------


## purplefan

Dont like that one Hugo or hula hooping.  :(rofl):  



In honor of the state of the confederate flag! Flags are not racist! keep it flying.

----------

S deleted (19-07-15)

----------


## Zeppelin



----------

purplefan (19-07-15)

----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## purplefan



----------



----------


## purplefan



----------



----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## Hugo-agogo

Pf, as a Styx fan, I thought you might like this  :): 

https://youtu.be/iq2WJ2r0NkM

----------


## purplefan

I have not heard that song for years Hugo. Top class.  :(y):

----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## purplefan

"Domoarigato Mr. Roboto"

----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## purplefan



----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/fINTYSJX1R0?list=PL16932F7155C396BF

----------


## S deleted



----------

purplefan (30-07-15)

----------


## Hugo-agogo

I had a Little angels T-shirt!

https://youtu.be/_d_Mr3UoLno

----------


## purplefan

That was awesome! used to be mad on little angels a few years ago.

----------


## purplefan

That old black magic called LOVE!   Ah Frankie boy you still got it.

----------


## Hugo-agogo

This one's for Paula  :): 

https://youtu.be/SSbBvKaM6sk

----------


## purplefan

RIP CILLA

----------


## Zeppelin

"But we both know what memories can bring
They bring diamonds and rust"

----------

purplefan (03-08-15)

----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/VNwMPUHrVc0

----------


## S deleted



----------


## purplefan



----------


## purplefan



----------

S deleted (09-08-15),Zeppelin (10-08-15)

----------


## purplefan

I was going to put up the original by U.F.O but this is a great version.

----------

S deleted (10-08-15),Zeppelin (10-08-15)

----------


## purplefan

The late great Ronnie James Dio. Holy Diver, you've been down to long in the midnight sea.

----------


## purplefan



----------

S deleted (09-08-15)

----------


## Jarre

Linkin Park - Castle of Glass

----------

S deleted (09-08-15)

----------


## S deleted

That video gives me goosebumps. Hard not to shed a tear.

----------


## amc204

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0qA38h9w3o

----------


## purplefan

On the 11th August 1979 Led Zeppelin played  their last ever live gig in the UK to feature drummer John Bonham. 
The full set list was 
1:05 The Song Remains The Same
6:12 Celebration Day
9:50 Black Dog (Out on The Tiles Intro)
15:21 Nobody's Fault But Mine
21:20 Over The Hills And Far Away
27:34 Misty Mountain Hop
32:53 Since I've Been Loving You
41:30 No Quarter
56:48 Hot Dog
1:00:40 The Rain Song
1:08:29 White Summer/Black Mountain Side
1:14:19 Kashmir 
1:23:50 Trampled Underfoot
1:30:32 Sick Again
1:35:48 Achilles Last Stand
1:45:30 Jimmy Solo
1:51:30 In The Evening
1:59:15 Stairway To Heaven
2:14:05 Rock & Roll
2:24:05 Whole Lotta Love
2:34:36 Communication Breakdown
ENJOY!!!

----------

Zeppelin (10-08-15)

----------


## S deleted



----------


## little hillock



----------

purplefan (12-08-15),S deleted (12-08-15)

----------


## purplefan

I forgot all about that track. Wonderful. What ever happened to them?

----------


## little hillock

> I forgot all about that track. Wonderful. What ever happened to them?


Still very much going im glad to say-i seen them live over 50 times.

----------


## Hugo-agogo

This was always my favorite of theirs  :): 

https://youtu.be/f6ZsxGd_v-g

----------


## little hillock



----------


## little hillock



----------


## Jarre

catalyst Linkin Park I like the electro feel of this song but also the harmonies are spot on.

----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## little hillock



----------


## S deleted



----------


## little hillock



----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/mTHjFeXmnHs

----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/siMFORx8uO8

----------


## little hillock



----------


## little hillock



----------


## purplefan

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode...group=p02zb0kn
Manic street preachers live from Scotland.  It may be in galic as it is on BBC Alba.

----------


## little hillock

> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode...group=p02zb0kn
> Manic street preachers live from Scotland.  It may be in galic as it is on BBC Alba.


Ta very much !

----------

purplefan (25-08-15)

----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------

Jarre (25-08-15)

----------


## S deleted



----------


## little hillock



----------


## little hillock



----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/q-KE9lvU810

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Dang this is good  :):

----------



----------


## Mira

In my opinion one of the great bands. Even more so if you take into account what time they came up...

----------



----------


## Mira

Ok i got this from the commercial like most of us. Anybody with some tips on other songs like this most of us missed?

----------

purplefan (03-09-15)

----------


## purplefan

lets have a bit of a sing song.

----------


## purplefan



----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## Mira

Great music in this show. 

Dutch artist  :):

----------


## depressed_guy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DusW_YBXNEU

----------


## depressed_guy



----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## S deleted



----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## purplefan



----------


## purplefan



----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## S deleted



----------


## Mira

She is such a great singer. Listening to your post I just remembered this song of her.

----------

purplefan (25-09-15),S deleted (26-09-15)

----------


## Mira

Do you know this Stella? Great song to know they make great music no matter what year we are in  :):

----------

purplefan (25-09-15),S deleted (26-09-15)

----------


## purplefan

Russian red army choir. Kalinka.

----------



----------


## Mira

Great clip this, made me laugh and smile.

----------

Jaquaia (26-09-15),purplefan (26-09-15),S deleted (26-09-15)

----------


## S deleted

Stevie Wonder is a legend of EPIC proportions, I love that guy.

----------



----------


## S deleted



----------



----------


## purplefan

This is the best version of superstition. Live on the kiddie show sesema street.
Awesome. Love the little kid swinging his head getting sown to the music.

----------



----------


## S deleted



----------


## purplefan

The Beatles album a heard days night. The proper album and not a CD or a download.

----------


## john d

A proper album,I like that saying.
In fact it would make a good album title.it would catch my eye

----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/Q58Gm18-IMY

Watched the Detectorists again recently and love the music

----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/dq6fCOGyVJg

----------


## S deleted



----------



----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/BfOdWSiyWoc

----------


## S deleted

I'm currently listening to something that makes me think of you Hugo.

Gordon's alive!

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Oooh, post it!  :):

----------


## S deleted

Just for you my sweetheart  :Kiss:

----------



----------


## QPRFan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0exOK_D9lM

Beautiful song.

----------



----------


## QPRFan

Yes its a sea shanty sung by the fishermans friends

----------


## Hugo-agogo

I've heard of them  :):

----------



----------


## purplefan



----------


## purplefan



----------


## Jarre

My favourite Tull Track "Thick as a brick"

----------

purplefan (16-10-15)

----------


## QPRFan

Sounds of my uni years. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmDx...cVa5HU&index=5

----------


## purplefan



----------

S deleted (18-10-15)

----------


## Jarre

Saw him live in 2009 in Nottingham arena was so hot in their in summer but was a good gig, The father of Grunge!

----------



----------


## purplefan

Why do they call him father of grunge? This was one of stellas quiz questions. I thought it would be kurt Cobain.

----------


## S deleted



----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/QexOuH8GS-Y

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Ps, Witches Promise is my favorite Jethro Tull track :): 

https://youtu.be/-0GAuexrVzo

----------

purplefan (20-10-15)

----------


## S deleted



----------



----------


## purplefan

Some great tracks there.

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Do you like this one by mumford and sons? :): 

https://youtu.be/_KCg_QEHtkY

----------

S deleted (20-10-15)

----------


## S deleted

Not something I get excited over but a good tune

----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/zvCBSSwgtg4  :):

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Sent this to pf before, but, Stella, this is my favorite Alice Cooper track  :): 

https://youtu.be/Qq4j1LtCdww

----------


## S deleted

CLASSIC!!! I do like a bit of Alice Cooper. He must me getting on a bit cos ever in the 70s he looked old, lol

----------


## purplefan

Did you know alice is a world champion knife thrower?

----------


## S deleted

I did not know that. How interesting

----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/Yg4Fibbj67g  :):

----------


## Nita



----------

S deleted (21-10-15)

----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/7zxF9WleaYI

----------


## purplefan



----------


## S deleted



----------


## purplefan

Now stella that is a blast from the past. Love it.

----------


## Jaquaia

https://youtu.be/OYUFcxBq1y4

I admit it. I only heard of it because of Twilight but it is such a beautiful piece of music.

----------


## S deleted



----------


## purplefan

For stella. Thinking about you.

----------

S deleted (23-10-15)

----------


## S deleted



----------

purplefan (23-10-15)

----------


## J4444

Might not be everyone's cup of tea but:

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/gHWXx27VKMI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

----------


## J4444



----------


## Jarre

Looks like Download is goign to be good next year Ironmaiden, Black sabath and Ramsteein all headliners.

----------

S deleted (23-10-15)

----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/RH031lZz6EY

----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/xH-_9cwdLug

Wow, Zepparella!

----------


## S deleted



----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## purplefan

Still gets the toes tapping.

----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/Iexp-OwOs0M 
 :):

----------

purplefan (01-11-15)

----------


## purplefan



----------



----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/o0W91FrTlYk

----------

purplefan (05-11-15)

----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/7z9wd9bS1FM

----------


## purplefan



----------


## S deleted



----------


## Suzi

I've not heard that version before...

----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------


## S deleted



----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------


## purplefan

Dont like that one hugo. 

I heard a stupid rap song on the radio the other day and its been bugging me as to who it was. 
The lyrics sort of go like this.

I wanted to go to work today but i got high.
I wanted to wash my car today but i got high. 

Anyone know who sang it? its from round 2002.

----------


## purplefan



----------

S deleted (06-11-15)

----------


## Hugo-agogo

I know it's not really your thing pf  :): 
You mean this:

https://youtu.be/WeYsTmIzjkw

----------

purplefan (06-11-15),S deleted (06-11-15)

----------


## S deleted

PF dude, ya can't beat a bit of Stevie Wonder man. Although the Coolio cover for movie Dangerous Minds leaves me thinking of Michelle Pfeiffer when I hear that tune. Epic movie that it was.

----------


## S deleted



----------



----------


## Hugo-agogo

Lol, that happens every time in music shops!  :P: 

https://youtu.be/sNJmfuEWR8w

----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/lkIZ4T0zXd0  :O:

----------


## purplefan

> PF dude, ya can't beat a bit of Stevie Wonder man. Although the Coolio cover for movie Dangerous Minds leaves me thinking of Michelle Pfeiffer when I hear that tune. Epic movie that it was.


I dont like the coolio version but i do like the weird al Yankovich one. i wet myself laughing evertime i here it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOfZLb33uCg

----------


## S deleted

I love weird Al, hilarious.

----------

purplefan (06-11-15)

----------


## purplefan

> I love weird Al, hilarious.


 :(rofl):   He is such a genus.  I love his Michael Jackson one. Eat it.  :(rofl):

----------


## purplefan



----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/RBJUHvQPFTI

----------

S deleted (12-11-15)

----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/cOeKidp-iWo

----------


## purplefan

> https://youtu.be/RBJUHvQPFTI


Now Joe Jackson should have been a huge star. His albums were better than his singles.

----------


## S deleted

Couple of epic tracks from you there Hugo

----------


## selena



----------

purplefan (12-11-15)

----------


## purplefan

Love Tommy Bolin he went too soon and only made 1 album with Purple. His drug habit got the better of him. 
He was only 25 when he died of a massive overdose.

----------


## purplefan

Former Motorhead drummer "Philthy Animal" Phil Taylor has died aged 61.
So sorry to hear this. He was a wild man on stage but had a heart of Gold off. R.I.P Phil.
His greatest moment.

----------

Zeppelin (15-11-15)

----------


## Jaquaia

Duran Duran. They're on sky arts!

----------


## purplefan

> Duran Duran. They're on sky arts!


I watched it.  :(y):

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Duran Duran's Ordinary World is one of my favorite songs  :): 

https://youtu.be/dDLiVwpv89s

----------

purplefan (15-11-15)

----------


## purplefan



----------

S deleted (15-11-15)

----------


## purplefan



----------

S deleted (16-11-15)

----------


## S deleted



----------


## purplefan

I quite liked Billy.

----------


## purplefan

This is why i love purple. totally live and just awesome. No no no no.

----------



----------


## purplefan

Oh my God this is just awesome. Freddy doing acpella. Just listen to the magic of his voice.

----------


## Jarre

Some funny lyrics for the big Alexander Boss battle I completed this weekend.

----------


## Zeppelin

Had this in my head all day today for some reason.

----------



----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/sYkvpNR8BGU

----------


## purplefan

Nice bit of B.O.C there Hugo. Such a great band.  I only saw them the once at Donnington in 1980.

----------


## OldMike

J S Bach Double violin concerto - Elizabeth Wallfisch  :Panda:

----------

purplefan (26-11-15),Suzi (24-11-15)

----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## Hugo-agogo

Currently reading Al Cooper's Backstage Passes and Backstabbing  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear: s, in which he recounts blagging his way to playing on a Bob Dylan recording session - he plays the organ on what became quite a famous track  :O: 

https://youtu.be/syNLBJ_Lq9E

----------


## S deleted

Seeing how everyone I've spoken to today seem to ball there eyes out at a drop of a hat, I will apologise for this awesome track

----------


## S deleted



----------


## Jaquaia

https://youtu.be/af59U2BRRAU

----------


## Jaquaia



----------

S deleted (26-11-15)

----------


## Jarre

A clever folky song from Richard Digence

----------

purplefan (27-11-15)

----------


## OldMike

Zigeunerweisen - Pablo Sarasate - normally played on violin but here on double bass.

Double bassist Lauren Pierce

Just listen the range of sound this girl achieves, _fantastic_

----------



----------


## Jaquaia



----------

Jarre (28-11-15)

----------


## Jaquaia

And for a slight change of pace

----------

OldMike (28-11-15)

----------


## Jaquaia



----------

OldMike (28-11-15)

----------


## OldMike

And now for some Vivaldi

Vivaldi concerto for two mandolins in G major

Elena Zabavskaya & Ekaterina Mochalova are the mandolinists

The second movement is exquisite, 'njoy

----------

S deleted (29-11-15)

----------


## Jaquaia



----------

OldMike (28-11-15)

----------


## OldMike

Never heard of Rammstein before and it is certainly not my usual listening fare.

I certainly cleared the wax out of my ears  :(rofl): 

Thanks Jarre it made me smile with its energy and driving beat, it's good to stray from my normal path occasionally.  :(y):

----------


## Jarre

Octavanarium - Dream Theartre

----------


## Jaquaia

> Never heard of Rammstein before and it is certainly not my usual listening fare.
> 
> I certainly cleared the wax out of my ears 
> 
> Thanks Jarre it made me smile with its energy and driving beat, it's good to stray from my normal path occasionally.



*coughs* Ahem!  :(giggle): 

I'm a bit of a rock chick at heart.

----------


## Jarre

There playing Download this year  :O:  along with ozzie's Black Sabath, Nightwish etc. etc.

----------


## Jaquaia

I REALLY want to go but it's going to be down to money  :(:

----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/EaZZRrWxAN8

----------


## Jarre

Fleetwood Mac The Chain Live

----------

OldMike (29-11-15),S deleted (29-11-15)

----------


## OldMike

> Fleetwood Mac The Chain Live


This takes me back to when I adored Fleetwood Mac  :):

----------

S deleted (29-11-15)

----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## selena



----------


## purplefan

> This takes me back to when I adored Fleetwood Mac


Id rather Jack than fleetwood mac.

----------


## purplefan

"No way; No way. Don't get fresh with me"  :(rofl):   poor mans spice girls

----------


## OldMike

> "No way; No way. Don't get fresh with me"   poor mans spice girls


Terrible song, terrible singing but nice eye candy, it was so bad it made me laugh.  :(rofl):

----------


## S deleted

> *coughs* Ahem! 
> 
> I'm a bit of a rock chick at heart.


A German Rock Chick apparently, lol

----------


## Jaquaia

> A German Rock Chick apparently, lol



I don't understand a single word!  :(giggle):

----------


## S deleted



----------

magie06 (29-11-15),selena (29-11-15)

----------


## OldMike

> I don't understand a single word!


Neither do I but it probably sounds better you don't  :(rofl):  me likes  :(nod):

----------


## OldMike

Dvorak - Song to the moon - Renee Fleming

Heard it on the radio had to find it on YouTube



Angelic voice, emotional song always makes me cry in a good way  :=(:  tears of joy at its beauty.

----------


## purplefan

I do like a bit of classical music. We did have a classical music thread that ElizabethJane1 started but i cant seem to find it. I seem to be stuck in the 1970s with my music .
i tend to watch a bit of youtube to try and catch up with Today's music but i am afraid i always end up back in the 70s. When flairs ruled the world.

----------


## OldMike

> I do like a bit of classical music. We did have a classical music thread that ElizabethJane1 started but i cant seem to find it. I seem to be stuck in the 1970s with my music .
> i tend to watch a bit of youtube to try and catch up with Today's music but i am afraid i always end up back in the 70s. When flairs ruled the world.


Yes my era was the 60's and 70's rarely listen to modern stuff, think I started to listen to classical stuff about 20 years ago.

----------


## The_Scientist



----------


## purplefan



----------


## OldMike

@Purple not really my sort of music and I found the video rather disturbing.

----------

purplefan (03-12-15)

----------


## OldMike

Now for something really scary  :(grin): 
Night on Bald Mountain" by Leonard Bernstein; New York Philharmonic

----------

S deleted (03-12-15)

----------


## purplefan

if you want to see something disturbing and scare oldmike. Watch this.

----------


## OldMike

Just finished listen to Mendelssohn's violin concerto so time for bed, me tired.  :(snooze):

----------


## OldMike

Gotta thank Nita for this on her Fab 5 for Friday she listed 2 groups I' never heard of so checked on YouTube.
This I really liked "Kodaline - The One" very reminiscent of Sting IMHO

----------


## OldMike

Alison Balsom's album Caprice a mixture of tunes for or arranged for the trumpet.

----------


## Chihuahua Mum

I'm afraid I like noisy stuff like Skrillex, Pendulum, My Chemical Romance, Fall Out Boy. Only problem is whenever i go and see any bands I'm usually the oldest one there by about 25 years! I went to see AC/DC at Wembley Stadium in July. That one was good as most of the people there were my age or older and my son was the odd one out.
I do like a mixture of stuff and quieter stuff too. Haven't listened to anything for a few months as I find when I'm down music annoys me. I usually love it.

----------


## OldMike

Was listening to Neeme Jarvi conducts Offenbach a collection of Offenbach's overtures on CD.
It was so good and lively I listened to it twice.

One track you will all know though may not know the name is "Orpheus in the Underworld" which includes the can can.

----------


## Jarre

Not sure whether you will like this or not mike, but you'd be suprised at how far video games have come to the extent where the music has been written for a full orchestra including its own little opera.  Heres a full classical music concert of the games of a game franchise I have loved since its release in the uk in 1994. Voices concert from the Final fantasy franchise.

----------


## OldMike

[QUOTE=Jarre;219811]Not sure whether you will like this or not mike, but you'd be suprised at how far video games have come to the extent where the music has been written for a full orchestra including its own little opera.  Heres a full classical music concert of the games of a game franchise I have loved since its release in the uk in 1994. Voices concert from the Final fantasy franchise.

Thanks Jarre video game music now has a couple entries in the Classicfm hall of fame, one if I recall correctly is Aerith's theme from FFVII

*watches the video posted by Jarre*

----------


## OldMike

Halfway through the video sounding good a little too much chat at times but the music's good.  :(y):

----------


## OldMike

FF concert is just ending, really enjoyed it orchestral stuff mixed in with electric guitar pieces.

Thanks Jarre  :): 

Yipee my first edit.  :(rofl):

----------

Jarre (05-12-15)

----------


## OldMike

Georgy Sviridov - The Blizzard (The Snowstorm)- Winter road




Xmas is coming this seems appropriate.

----------


## OldMike

No idea the name of this piece or who is playing, instrument is a "pipa" or Chinese lute she plays it with consummate skill, beautiful.

----------


## S deleted



----------

OldMike (06-12-15)

----------


## OldMike

I thought Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers had disbanded many years ago, Apparently they're still going strong and doing gigs.

----------


## purplefan

watching the fleetwood mac concert on arts channel at the moment.

----------


## OldMike

Vivaldi - Concerto for 2 mandolins

Second movement is ace.  :): 

I did resurrect the classical music thread but seeing as only me posted on it I may as well lay it back to rest.  :S:

----------

purplefan (07-12-15)

----------


## purplefan

I do like a bit of vivaldi i have the Nigel kennedy CD but i also have the Berlin philharmonic witch sounds a whole lot better. I wonder what happened to Nigel kennedy ?

----------


## purplefan

I am sure i posted a Forever autumn song from the war of the worlds. Has it been removed?

----------


## OldMike

> I do like a bit of vivaldi i have the Nigel kennedy CD but i also have the Berlin philharmonic witch sounds a whole lot better. I wonder what happened to Nigel kennedy ?


Nigel Kennedy is still going strong he's just issued a new CD of Vivaldi's Four Seasons this is the 3rd time he's recorded it, it's a bit more jazzed up at the start.
IMHO his first recording was the best and put Vivaldi on the map.
Think he lives in Poland with his Polish wife and plays in a local band, has repertoire has diversified a bit.

----------

purplefan (07-12-15)

----------


## OldMike

> I am sure i posted a Forever autumn song from the war of the worlds. Has it been removed?


Purple I think you'll find it here http://www.dealingwithdepression.co....ing-atm/page19 on the What are you reading thread.  :P:

----------


## Jarre

Heres a version from the live stage how with the original singer Justin Haywood from the moody blues  you will also notice duyring the thuderchild song a certain Chris thompson who along with Justin Haywood sung on the original album (also was in teh Manfred Mann Earth band) I was lucky to see the first tour in Nottingham in 2006 where both sang.

----------

purplefan (07-12-15),S deleted (07-12-15)

----------


## S deleted

Ah dude Forever Autumn is one of my all time favourite songs. Love it

----------

purplefan (07-12-15)

----------


## S deleted

https://youtu.be/VoOG7LEyUJ0

----------

purplefan (08-12-15)

----------


## OldMike

> Ah dude Forever Autumn is one of my all time favourite songs. Love it


I like it too, I can see you're a lady of discernment.

----------


## OldMike

Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto  :(party):

----------


## OldMike

Tchaikovsky - Souvenir d’un lieu cher (Memory of a dear place)  :):

----------


## OldMike

Johann Nepomuk Hummel, cool name there  :P: 

Concerto for piano and violin in G major

----------


## OldMike

Johann Nepomuk Hummel

Violin Concerto in G major  :):

----------


## OldMike

Romance No.2 in F major Opus 50 - Beethoven

The man's a genius.

----------


## purplefan

Best christmas song ever!!!.
took me years to realise they are singing in English  :(rofl):

----------

OldMike (08-12-15)

----------


## Zeppelin



----------

Jaquaia (09-12-15),OldMike (08-12-15)

----------


## OldMike

Purple I like a dollop of ketchup especially on my chips  :): 

Now for something rather more substantial.

Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 in D Major, Op. 43 - IV Finale. Allegro moderato


Is there a symphony with a better finale anywhere? I doubt it.  :(nod):

----------


## Jaquaia



----------

S deleted (09-12-15)

----------


## Jaquaia

Saw this in the suggested video list and it just seemed fitting. Sorry if it starts rainging, I can't help but sing along!  :(rofl):

----------

S deleted (09-12-15)

----------


## S deleted

It is in the inspirational tunes thread. Along with a few other songs that are great for a pick me up when needed

----------

Jaquaia (09-12-15)

----------


## Jaquaia



----------

S deleted (09-12-15)

----------


## S deleted



----------

Jaquaia (09-12-15)

----------


## Jaquaia



----------


## S deleted



----------

Jaquaia (09-12-15)

----------


## Jaquaia



----------

S deleted (09-12-15)

----------


## S deleted



----------

Jaquaia (09-12-15)

----------


## S deleted



----------

Jaquaia (09-12-15)

----------


## purplefan

Hail the prodigy and hail the fox.

----------


## Jaquaia

Stella, LOVE that one so much! Been 2nd row back seeing them do it live! *does happy dance*

----------

S deleted (09-12-15)

----------


## Jaquaia



----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------

OldMike (09-12-15)

----------


## OldMike

Wow such a lot of music videos posted since I was last here, will return later to listen.

----------


## S deleted

[VIDEO]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejorQVy3m8E[/VIDEO

----------


## S deleted



----------

OldMike (09-12-15)

----------


## purplefan



----------

OldMike (09-12-15),S deleted (09-12-15)

----------


## purplefan



----------

OldMike (09-12-15)

----------


## purplefan



----------



----------


## purplefan



----------

OldMike (09-12-15),S deleted (09-12-15)

----------


## purplefan



----------

OldMike (09-12-15)

----------


## OldMike

Simon and Garfunkel - The Sound of Silence 'njoy

----------

purplefan (10-12-15),S deleted (09-12-15)

----------


## Jarre

Eric clapton & Steve Winwood - Little Wing

----------

OldMike (12-12-15),purplefan (11-12-15)

----------


## Jaquaia



----------

OldMike (12-12-15)

----------


## OldMike

This is so delicious I had to share.

Boccherini - Guitar quintet the the final movement which ends with a fandango.

It's all castanets and swirling skirts choooooooon



Edit: A rather shorter version than I'm used to but good none the less.

----------

S deleted (12-12-15)

----------


## Jaquaia



----------

S deleted (12-12-15)

----------


## magie06

I'm on my tablet so I can't show the video, but as it's Christmas I've been listening to Christmas carols and songs all day. I love the older songs, like the drummer boy and silent night 1915. Both very different but nice to listen to.

----------


## OldMike

What could possibly match the guitar quintet I posted earlier, well this

Luigi Boccherini. Musica Notturna delle Strade di Madrid

There's a few loud clicks crackles and pops wonder if it was transcription from vinyl.




Volume way up here.

----------


## OldMike

> I'm on my tablet so I can't show the video, but as it's Christmas I've been listening to Christmas carols and songs all day. I love the older songs, like the drummer boy and silent night 1915. Both very different but nice to listen to.


Hi Maggie

I've been listening to some carol's from St Paul's Cathedral, CD recorded maybe 10 years ago, they've just released a new CD with carols.

----------


## S deleted

i'm on my tablet and I can still post videos Magie so no excuse, lol

----------


## S deleted



----------

OldMike (12-12-15)

----------


## OldMike

Nice one Stella I like Adele will listen when my current track ends (slow movement of Boccherini's cello concerto in B flat major (I think))

----------


## Jaquaia

My very talented friend!!! 

And magie, I'm posting this off a phone  :O:

----------

OldMike (12-12-15)

----------


## magie06

Okay. I will admit it,  even after being here for over a year I still don't know how to get one up here. I'm not very technical and any attachments that I've got up here are pure fluke, and I still don't know how I did them!

----------


## S deleted

I have a few talented friend too....






Video shot in my beautiful city

----------

Jaquaia (12-12-15),OldMike (12-12-15)

----------


## OldMike

Jaq you're friend is extremely talented, to sit down at a keyboard and play and sing without any electronic jiggery-pokery is fantastic.

Five stars.

Does she have a YouTube channel?

@Stella, Adele rocks

----------


## OldMike

> ...I have a few talented friend too....
> ...
> Video shot in my beautiful city


You don't mean me do ya  :(rofl): 

Thought your location was under your duvet, I'm impressed you've hidden a whole city under there.  :(rofl):

----------


## S deleted

If Narnia can be found in the wardrobe......

----------

Jaquaia (12-12-15),OldMike (12-12-15)

----------


## Jaquaia

> Jaq you're friend is extremely talented, to sit down at a keyboard and play and sing without any electronic jiggery-pokery is fantastic.
> 
> Five stars.
> 
> Does she have a YouTube channel?


I don't think she does. She can also play the violin, is learning the cello and writes her own music.

----------


## OldMike

> I don't think she does. She can also play the violin, is learning the cello and writes her own music.


The violin is one of my favourite instruments, I adore the cello it has a range similar to the human voice.

There's an aria called "I gaze at You" (English translation) by Monteverdi. I like the version with Joshua Bell on violin and one of the orchestra on cello and it's like a conversation between the two instruments. Must find it on YouTube.

----------


## Nita



----------

S deleted (12-12-15)

----------


## Nita



----------

Jaquaia (12-12-15),S deleted (12-12-15)

----------


## Nita

My first Glastonbury and it brings all the memories back.  A key song for me.... I can remember jumping up and down in the mud to this just thrilled to be there

----------

S deleted (12-12-15)

----------


## Nita



----------


## S deleted



----------

OldMike (12-12-15)

----------


## purplefan

Great singing by ronnie. Miss him so much.

----------

selena (13-12-15)

----------


## purplefan

Love this song.

----------

OldMike (13-12-15)

----------


## purplefan

Awesome!!!!  :(y):

----------

S deleted (12-12-15)

----------


## purplefan



----------

Jaquaia (12-12-15),OldMike (13-12-15),S deleted (12-12-15)

----------


## S deleted

Awesome tune, and an outfit the lads adore, lol

----------

purplefan (12-12-15)

----------


## purplefan

One of the best films in the 1980s. Christopher Lambert; jean reno and the beautiful Isabelle Idjanti.  
In Luc Bessons film "subway". great music and great story about a group of people hanging out in the paris metro. if you get a chance. Please watch it. 

This is one of the songs. The late great Arthur simms "its only mystery".

----------


## purplefan

I love this song. Only Alex Harvey could do it justice. Brilliant.

----------


## OldMike

Agreed awesome song, as for her outfit Cher seems a trifle overdressed.

----------


## selena

Something religious and a very nice Greek voice.

----------

OldMike (13-12-15),purplefan (13-12-15)

----------


## OldMike

> Something religious and a very nice Greek voice.


Selena that's so beautiful, and uplifting.

----------

selena (13-12-15)

----------


## S deleted

> Agreed awesome song, as for her outfit Cher seems a trifle overdressed.


Yep, it's the jacket isn't it, lol

----------


## OldMike

Found this on ClassicFM

Bach's "Air on the G String" - played with actual g-strings


Is it too racy or is it just pants!!!?

----------

purplefan (14-12-15)

----------


## S deleted



----------

OldMike (13-12-15)

----------


## OldMike

I bought an INXS CD back in the day not sure if I still have it.

----------


## OldMike

Pink Floyd - Shine On You Crazy Diamond (I-V) Pulse


'njoy

----------


## Nita



----------

S deleted (13-12-15)

----------


## S deleted



----------


## The_Scientist

i've posted this before, but i just love it so much. it's one of those songs thats so powerful, for me at least, and resonates with you so much it's devastating

----------

OldMike (14-12-15)

----------


## OldMike

A CD (mp3) by Sol Gabetta called Cantabile.

Some lighthearted tunes on this CD.

----------


## Jarre

The power of the human voice - David Gilmore and David Crosby & Graham Nash singing Find the cost of Freedom, no instruments, just the voice and harmonies.

----------


## purplefan



----------

OldMike (14-12-15)

----------


## S deleted



----------

OldMike (14-12-15)

----------


## OldMike

Gerry Rafferty - Baker Street

Blast from the past.

----------

S deleted (14-12-15)

----------


## OldMike

From the days of big hair, Stevie Nicks - Rooms On Fire

----------

S deleted (15-12-15)

----------


## OldMike

Dvorak - Song to the moon, on the radio with Joshua Bell on violin taking the place of the singer.

----------


## S deleted

I LOVE that Stevie Nicks track. Did you know that originally Stevie Nicks only became a part of Fleetwood Mac because Lindsey Buckingham held Mike Fleetwood to ransom and said you don't get me unless the missus comes too.

----------


## S deleted



----------

OldMike (18-12-15)

----------


## OldMike

Never heard of these guys (Tal Bachman) before, a sweet song and great video made me smile, thanks Stella.

----------


## S deleted



----------

Nita (18-12-15)

----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------

Paula (18-12-15)

----------


## S deleted



----------

Paula (18-12-15)

----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## Zeppelin

hmmm, that didn't work?

----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## Zeppelin

That's better

----------


## selena



----------

OldMike (19-12-15)

----------


## purplefan



----------


## Zeppelin



----------

OldMike (19-12-15)

----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## purplefan



----------

OldMike (20-12-15),S deleted (21-12-15)

----------


## S deleted



----------

magie06 (21-12-15),OldMike (21-12-15)

----------


## purplefan

For BBC who cut their contract with F!. And now channel 4 has it we may never here this again.

----------


## purplefan



----------


## purplefan

This is in my opinion the best christmas song.

When you think how long ago this was written. It is still relevant today.

----------


## Hugo-agogo

:): 

https://youtu.be/FCvSLKn6B7k

----------

purplefan (27-12-15)

----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/ZKaxfc03Fqk

Merry Christmas y'all!

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Just kidding  :O: 

https://youtu.be/E8gmARGvPlI

----------


## S deleted



----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/eeTa8HuS9LQ

----------


## Paula

Youngest got a record player, so Green Day .......

----------

purplefan (27-12-15)

----------


## Hugo-agogo

A little old school electro :): 

https://youtu.be/ClLYw2XZodk

----------


## Paula

Went to MILs today who donated a load of old vinyls to youngest - so we've mainly been listening to The King. That's my girl  :):

----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/lk5iMgG-WJI

----------

OldMike (29-12-15)

----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/agVpq_XXRmU  :(y):

----------

OldMike (29-12-15)

----------


## purplefan



----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/CZXLLMbJdZ4  :):

----------

OldMike (29-12-15)

----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/BBsazIACpYM

----------

OldMike (29-12-15)

----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/yXs8zmfqXvg

----------

OldMike (29-12-15)

----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/8I8mWG6HlmU

----------

OldMike (29-12-15)

----------


## purplefan



----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/xmUZ6nCFNoU

----------


## Jarre



----------


## purplefan



----------


## Hugo-agogo

Sneaker pimps

https://youtu.be/2eBZqmL8ehg

----------


## Hugo-agogo

FC Kahuna

https://youtu.be/fHBeHWu95UA

----------


## Hugo-agogo

:O: 

https://youtu.be/zh4Y3MW1jwI

----------


## Jaquaia

I'm sorry! It randomly popped into my head!  :(giggle):

----------

purplefan (08-01-16)

----------


## Jaquaia



----------


## purplefan



----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/4aeETEoNfOg

----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/8-r-V0uK4u0

----------


## Hugo-agogo

foo fighters:

https://youtu.be/eBG7P-K-r1Y

----------

purplefan (09-01-16),S deleted (09-01-16)

----------


## purplefan

A song i had  totally forgotten about but it is a classic Rod stewart song.

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Sorry for this (actually I'm not :O: )

https://youtu.be/zmL-OT4Q3sc

----------


## Zeppelin



----------

S deleted (11-01-16)

----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## purplefan



----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted

Just for Nita.

----------


## Nita

I wish i could fly right up to the sky but I can't.... Green with envy

Thank you for the tune

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Oh I loved Orville and really wanted one  :):  Here's one about flying

https://youtu.be/X2muPtWsKi4

----------


## Hugo-agogo

School of Seven Bells:

https://youtu.be/Yw_WcaZZj0o

----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------


## S deleted



----------


## purplefan

Ho dear even the greats make a mistake.

----------


## Jarre

Been looking for new music and after lsitening to one of my favourite songs from my game "Dragonsong" the singer is Susan Calloway so decided to see what other work she has done and found this great song.

----------


## amc204

I stumbled across the song Brothers in Arms by Dire Straits a few days ago and it's one of those that sticks in your head. Such a wonderfully haunting piece of music and the guitar work by Mark Knopfler is brilliant.

----------


## OldMike

> I stumbled across the song Brothers in Arms by Dire Straits a few days ago and it's one of those that sticks in your head. Such a wonderfully haunting piece of music and the guitar work by Mark Knopfler is brilliant.


Yes Alex it was one of my favourite tracks many years ago, I was always playing it, got it on vinyl in a cupboard downstairs must dig it out and play it again.

----------

S deleted (17-01-16)

----------


## Jarre

It is a favourite of mine, the Live version from the 1992 on the night tour is the best version in my opinion and always sends chills down my spine of beauty, musicianship and writing.

----------

OldMike (17-01-16),S deleted (17-01-16)

----------


## Jarre

Its the same from that tour of romeo and juliet and private investigations, it was in my opinion the best sounding tour and sadly was their last as a group, they ahd really matured and became a part of history.

----------

OldMike (17-01-16),S deleted (17-01-16)

----------


## Jarre



----------

OldMike (17-01-16),S deleted (17-01-16)

----------


## S deleted

Brothers in arms is awesome. Beautiful song. My favorite dire straits song tho is Sultans of Swings.

----------


## Jarre

then the best version was the alchemy tour version of Sultans of Swing.

----------

OldMike (17-01-16),selena (17-01-16)

----------


## OldMike

Thanks Jarre was just going to post this vid, good job I refreshed the thread, me thinks you read my mind, spooky eh.  :O: 

Sultans of Swing is the bees knees, blasting it out here.  :(y):

----------

Jarre (17-01-16)

----------


## selena



----------

OldMike (17-01-16)

----------


## Jarre

Another of the classics from teh alchemy tour:- Telegraph Road

----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## purplefan

A blast from the 1980s. marillion misplaced childhood whole album. Used to love Fish and the boys.

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Neil Young, When You Dance:

https://youtu.be/H64Klav7AC4

----------

purplefan (21-01-16)

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Cinnamon Girl

https://youtu.be/aAdtUDaBfRA

----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/XfR9iY5y94s  :O:

----------


## purplefan

Dont like men at work.  :(n):

----------


## purplefan

Came across there guys accidentally.

----------

OldMike (21-01-16)

----------


## Jarre

Heres a scary one from Japan

----------

OldMike (21-01-16),purplefan (22-01-16)

----------


## OldMike

After the raucous offering from Purple and the scary one from Jarre now the uber cute one from me.

----------


## purplefan

> Heres a scary one from Japan


The guy is an Australian wrestler. LOL  :(rofl):  I posted it was back Jarrie

----------


## purplefan

Lady baby, age and money

----------


## S deleted



----------

Suzi (22-01-16)

----------


## Suzi

I love that track! His voice is amazing!

We've currently got Nightwish playing  :O:

----------


## purplefan



----------


## Nita

This man and his voice - just wow.... been through such a lot in his life and brings it to his music

----------

S deleted (22-01-16),selena (22-01-16)

----------


## S deleted

> I love that track! His voice is amazing!
> 
> We've currently got Nightwish playing




How soothing lol

----------


## selena



----------

OldMike (25-01-16)

----------


## purplefan



----------

S deleted (26-01-16)

----------


## Jarre

I prefer the latest lineup of nightwish and this song....

----------


## purplefan

The hammond organ at its best.

----------


## Jarre

I remember my dad having that album the bits to the side of the centre circle opened up. Kieth Emmerson and Rick Wakeman are the kings of the synth and organ.

----------


## john d

Hall and Oates seem to be doing it for me at the moment

----------


## purplefan



----------

S deleted (27-01-16)

----------


## john d

Cheers!

----------


## Zeppelin



----------



----------


## S deleted

I believe one of the earliest uses on a synthesiser

----------

purplefan (27-01-16)

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Just happened on Return of the mac!

https://youtu.be/uB1D9wWxd2w

----------


## purplefan

> I believe one of the earliest uses on a synthesiser


Why dose that song remind me of Dr and the medics Spirit in the sky?

----------


## S deleted

Oh Hugo what a tune. Takes me back to cruising round in my Ford Capri sound system cranked to the max on a cool summer evening. Love it

----------


## Hugo-agogo

It was on all the time one summer!

----------


## S deleted

Must've been about 1995? I remember the tunes flowing, windows down sunroof open, hanging out outside the local video store. I iss those days so much.

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Wasn't long after Coolio came out with this:

https://youtu.be/N6voHeEa3ig

----------


## Hugo-agogo

A great track from the late great Don Van Vliet, aka Captain Beefheart  :):

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Imagine Dragons:

----------

Nita (27-01-16)

----------


## purplefan

A proper blast from the past Aphrodite child. Demis roussos Yes the bloke who sung forever and ever and the great Jon Anderson from Yes.
What a collaboration.

----------


## purplefan

I posted this before but i don't care pure self indulgence.

----------



----------


## Hugo-agogo

Blind Faith, Chase and Status:

https://youtu.be/B5hhy9OAmlE

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Men at Work

https://youtu.be/SECVGN4Bsgg

----------


## Hugo-agogo

:O: 
https://youtu.be/RY7S6EgSlCI

(Didn't realise this band was actually not bad)

----------


## purplefan

Sorry Hugo have to disagree with you there.  They sound so dated to me now.

----------


## purplefan

Its in 3D by the way so get your glasses out.

----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## Jarre

I have the 3D dvd of that concert with 2 pairs of glasses good to see him play all his analogue kit

----------

purplefan (29-01-16),S deleted (30-01-16)

----------


## selena



----------

OldMike (28-01-16)

----------


## Zeppelin



----------

Jaquaia (30-01-16)

----------


## S deleted



----------

Suzi (29-01-16)

----------


## VanessaB

My taste is EVERYWHERE...but lately nostalgia has set in
Earth, Wind & Fire
The Commodores
The Carpenters
Then mixed in with the now
Empire Soundtrack
Coldplay OH HOW I LOVE THOSE BRITS
Adele another great Brit
Thrown in with Janet Jackson's newest album 
See all over the place!   :(party):

----------

S deleted (30-01-16),Suzi (29-01-16)

----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## Hugo-agogo

> My taste is EVERYWHERE...but lately nostalgia has set in
> Earth, Wind & Fire
> The Commodores
> The Carpenters
> Then mixed in with the now
> Empire Soundtrack
> Coldplay OH HOW I LOVE THOSE BRITS
> Adele another great Brit
> Thrown in with Janet Jackson's newest album 
> See all over the place!


You're from Sweden aren't you Vanessa? I'm really liking this song My Silver Lining by Swedish sisters First Aid Kit. It's being played a lot on an advert over here :):

----------

OldMike (01-02-16)

----------


## OldMike

> You're from Sweden aren't you Vanessa? I'm really liking this song My Silver Lining by Swedish sisters First Aid Kit. It's being played a lot on an advert over here
> 
> https://youtu.be/DKL4X0PZz7M


Thanks for posting Hugo, first time of hearing and I like it lots.

----------


## beccalou

adele and david grey...im really not helping myself am i?! although i listened to primal screams 'moving on up' earlier and that lifted my spirits momentarily

----------


## Hugo-agogo

David Grey, one of his early ones :): 
https://youtu.be/zI_SBAkdKzc

Just have to play this again to bug Purplefan  :(giggle): , I really like it, it's like Christopher Eccleston does The Police :O:

----------

Nita (04-02-16),OldMike (04-02-16)

----------


## OldMike

Trawling the YouTube archives I found this, wow it sure takes me back to those halcyon days of my youth.

Toni Basil Show Mickey

----------


## Nita

Need some upbeat songs today to get me up and moving.  These guys live are great.

PS Hugo - love David Gray....

----------

OldMike (04-02-16),S deleted (04-02-16)

----------


## S deleted

> it's like Christopher Eccleston does The Police
> https://youtu.be/RY7S6EgSlCI



Rotflmao! I too like that song Hugo but now you've said that I'll never hear that song the same way again.

----------


## S deleted

I feel like I ought to be apologising for this but I'm not going to

----------

OldMike (04-02-16)

----------


## Suzi

Nightwish  :O:  Including F's favourite:

----------

OldMike (04-02-16)

----------


## OldMike

> I feel like I ought to be apologising for this but I'm not going to


No need to apologise Stella Little Mix's interpretation of Black magic was pleasant (he said damning them with faint praise).

----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------

S deleted (07-02-16)

----------


## S deleted

Oh what an awesome tune! I love it.

----------


## S deleted



----------

OldMike (07-02-16)

----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------

OldMike (07-02-16),S deleted (07-02-16)

----------


## S deleted



----------

OldMike (07-02-16)

----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------

OldMike (07-02-16)

----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------

S deleted (07-02-16)

----------


## Nita



----------

S deleted (07-02-16)

----------


## Jarre

A mellow peacwe for this band to start

----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------

S deleted (07-02-16)

----------


## S deleted



----------

Suzi (07-02-16)

----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------

S deleted (08-02-16)

----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------


## S deleted



----------


## purplefan



----------


## purplefan

Simply Fecking awesome!. maggie Bell the b est British female singer of all time.  Just listen and feel the hairs on the back of neck stand on end.

----------


## OldMike

Loved this back in the day.
Stevie Nicks - Fire Burning [The Other Side of the Mirror]

----------

purplefan (10-02-16),S deleted (10-02-16)

----------


## purplefan



----------


## purplefan



----------


## purplefan



----------


## Piglet

I first came across this song a few years ago when I was severely depressed and I just connected with it.




*Raggedy Ann*

These hand me downs I am wearing
Are worn at the knees, colour faded.
And all the little children are laughing.
I'm trying to find a reason to keep from crying.

I'm just a little girl.
I'm Raggedy Ann
Making Believe I'm happy. Raggedy Ann
Falling apart at the seams.

The tears that I have covered with patches
In red and yellow patterns, nothing I own matches,
Where I haven't sewn with black stitches
remains exposed to be soiled and tattered.

I'm just a little girl
I'm Raggedy Ann
Making believe I'm happy.
Raggedy Ann
Falling apart at the seams

So when did I get so broken...
I wouldn't notice everything just break away from me?
When did I get so broken...
I wouldn't notice everything important leaving me?
Falling apart at the seams.

All the busy people keep walking away
Cause they can't see me or anything.
Everyday it gets a little harder to believe in magic and people. 

I'm just a little girl
I'm Raggedy Ann
Making believe I'm happy
Raggedy Ann
Falling apart at the seams.

----------

purplefan (11-02-16)

----------


## purplefan

This little kid is amazing. She is only 11 years old and so far she is the best singer who has come close to Dio.

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Piglet, that's really lovely :):

----------



----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------

purplefan (12-02-16),S deleted (12-02-16)

----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------

S deleted (12-02-16)

----------


## S deleted

Good Tunes Hugo. I was listening to this on my way home today and giggling

----------


## Nita

Did you see the earring?!!! I look every time

----------


## S deleted

Not while I was driving, no, lol

----------


## purplefan



----------


## S deleted



----------


## Nita

Guy has his earring. Johnny has his hat and Chris is well just his amazing self with his hand on his heart. But poor old will he just gets drumsticks. Without them he blends in. Good job I know his name...

----------


## purplefan



----------


## Nita



----------



----------


## Nita



----------


## purplefan



----------


## purplefan



----------

OldMike (13-02-16)

----------


## Nita



----------



----------


## Nita



----------



----------


## Nita



----------

S deleted (14-02-16)

----------


## Nita



----------



----------


## Zeppelin



----------

S deleted (14-02-16)

----------


## Jarre

Paper thin heart Susan Calloway

----------


## stephenb



----------



----------


## Jarre

I saw John Martyn in his later years on 01/02/07 in sheffield city hall before his death i 2009,  he played on stage in his wheelchair, his atmospheric guitar playing was unique and beautifull.

----------



----------


## stephenb

I think this track is the most beautiful song.

----------


## purplefan



----------


## purplefan



----------


## purplefan



----------


## purplefan



----------


## purplefan



----------


## Jarre

Hey Joe by hendrix

----------

OldMike (16-02-16),S deleted (15-02-16)

----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------

OldMike (16-02-16)

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Simple Minds were a Scottish band, used to rehearse up the road from my gran's, so what's with the Belfast child? :O:

----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------


## purplefan

> Simple Minds were a Scottish band, used to rehearse up the road from my gran's, so what's with the Belfast child?


I was not a huge simple minds fan Hugo although i do like the proclaimers and Marillion and also Deacon Blue and Deli mitri. Some cracking bands came out of scotland. Remember Alex harvey band and also strawberry switchblade?

----------


## purplefan



----------



----------


## Hugo-agogo

I saw a documentary not long ago that covered the electronic music scene in Scotland in the eighties which featured Strawberry Switchblade.

----------


## Zeppelin

I've been listening to devildriver a lot lately

----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------


## Jaquaia



----------



----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted

Scary to think that three of the 4 artists featured in this video are now dead

----------


## OldMike

Ohhhh so nostalgic.

Eddy Grant - Gimme Hope Jo'Anna (Official Video)

----------

S deleted (21-02-16)

----------


## purplefan

You will be playing free Nelson Mandela next LOL.  :(rofl): 
Ho what the hell.

----------

OldMike (21-02-16)

----------


## S deleted

Keeping with the theme

----------

OldMike (21-02-16),purplefan (21-02-16)

----------


## purplefan

Was trying to remember that one stella.

----------


## OldMike

@Stella; this cover of "Biko" by simple Minds surpasses the Peter Gabriel version IMHO.  :(nod):

----------


## purplefan

Sorry Mike sounds like Rolf Harris on Ritalin :(rofl):

----------

OldMike (21-02-16),S deleted (21-02-16)

----------


## S deleted

> @Stella; this cover of "Biko" by simple Minds surpasses the Peter Gabriel version IMHO.



Michael I have heard you spout some crap before now but really? There is no comparison. That cover is awful. I just googled it and it came back with 4 letters H,I,S, and T and not in that order

----------

OldMike (22-02-16),Suzi (21-02-16)

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  :(rofl):

----------


## OldMike

> Michael I have heard you spout some crap before now but really? There is no comparison. That cover is awful. I just googled it and it came back with 4 letters H,I,S, and T and not in that order


Stella with maturity you'll see that I'm correct.  :P:

----------


## purplefan

Remember this monstrosity? Looks like she could do with a good meal inside her and a wash.

----------


## OldMike

Purple thanks for that *runs screaming from the room*

----------


## S deleted

> Stella with maturity you'll see that I'm correct.


Maturity? You good sir may go forth and multiply.

----------

OldMike (22-02-16)

----------


## Nita



----------

S deleted (22-02-16)

----------


## Nita



----------


## Nita

And we heard him soundchecking before this performance and enjoyed this Sunday lunch time slot he did

----------


## Nita



----------

selena (22-02-16)

----------


## Nita

Bit of a theme - performances I've been to and enjoyed.... Gigs at the Eden project are just magical

----------

Suzi (22-02-16)

----------


## S deleted



----------

OldMike (22-02-16),Suzi (22-02-16)

----------


## OldMike

> Sarah McLachlan - In the arms of an angel


Beautiful, thanks Stella. (no I don't have a better cover version  :O:  )

----------


## selena



----------

S deleted (22-02-16)

----------


## S deleted

I can't listen to this now without thinking about that earring, hahaha

----------


## S deleted



----------

selena (22-02-16)

----------


## S deleted



----------


## Zeppelin



----------



----------


## Jaquaia

I've been listening to this one a lot.

----------

OldMike (25-02-16)

----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------

Jaquaia (25-02-16)

----------


## Jaquaia

> 


My mum grew up with Ronson's brother and sister! Will have to ask her if she knew Mick!

----------

magie06 (25-02-16),purplefan (25-02-16),S deleted (25-02-16)

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Jaq, he was an iconic guitarist of the time, but apparently had a big ego!

----------


## Jaquaia

God knows how looking at where he grew up as he would have been beaten up! We grew up on the same housing estate and it's a little rough!

----------


## Suzi

This... It's been in my head for days and I even woke up with it in my head this morning...

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Jaq, he's really good, as you can hear in the video, and he knew it! Brian May, one of the best, was modest enough to play second guitarist, but when he steps forward you can see Mick doesn't like it!

----------


## Suzi



----------

Jaquaia (25-02-16),S deleted (25-02-16)

----------


## S deleted

Love that song Suzi

----------

Suzi (25-02-16)

----------


## S deleted



----------


## Jaquaia



----------

S deleted (26-02-16)

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Here's one for Christopher Lee fans :):

----------

S deleted (26-02-16)

----------


## S deleted



----------



----------


## purplefan

You know this still sounds pretty good. Not dated at all.

----------


## purplefan



----------



----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## S deleted



----------


## purplefan



----------


## Nita

But no earrings on monkeys in this one stella

----------


## S deleted



----------


## Nita

No bass player, monkey or earring in this one Stella

----------


## Nita

he has to do it all himself at first until he finds the bass player with the earring later in the video stella, but no animals i can see!

----------


## S deleted

Great song but freaky video

----------


## Nita

If you look there is a bass player with an earring but he's moving in a freaky way so you might miss it Stella

----------


## Nita

My final one for tonight - watch out for chris spitting on the camera Stella as it blocks the view of the earring

----------

S deleted (03-03-16)

----------


## Nita

Tallies and a band with a bass player with no earring stella

----------


## Nita

I cant look for the earring in this one as the video makes me feel sick with the use of this type of camera Stella

----------


## Nita

Stella oi

----------


## Paula



----------



----------


## purplefan

I used to love wet wet wet. Marty pello was a good singer.

----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## S deleted



----------

Jaquaia (05-03-16)

----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------


## S deleted



----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------


## S deleted



----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------

purplefan (06-03-16)

----------


## purplefan

When i learned how to strum, that was one of the first songs i played. Love it.

----------


## Jarre

One of my favourite CSN songs - cathederal

----------


## OldMike

Polka time what did we do before YouTube?

----------


## OldMike

More of the same, makes me smile.

----------


## S deleted



----------

purplefan (15-03-16)

----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------

Suzi (15-03-16)

----------


## purplefan

youve just been Rick rolled   :(rofl):

----------


## purplefan

This is amazing.

----------


## Hugo-agogo

I just read recently the singer died in January.

----------

purplefan (18-03-16)

----------


## purplefan

I also heard that Keith Emerson Died.

----------



----------


## Hugo-agogo

I'm not usually a Bruce Springsteen fan, but been hearing this lately

----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------



----------


## Jarre

Time for a bit of energy "Easy lover"

----------


## Mira

Great song Hugo, I am a big Skynyrd fan  :):

----------



----------


## S deleted



----------

purplefan (20-03-16)

----------


## purplefan

Look out for a very young matt le Blanc.

----------


## OldMike

Lana Del Rey - Born To Die

----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------



----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted

Stumbled upon this a few days ago and it really works. Lovin it.

----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## purplefan

Awesome.

----------



----------


## S deleted



----------



----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------

S deleted (31-03-16)

----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------


## Paula

The Jam, Snap!

----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------

S deleted (04-04-16)

----------


## purplefan

I dusted off my old 33RPMs when i was in the attic at the weekend and found my New york dolls Albums so i have been listening to them a lot. 
This is one of my favs.

----------

OldMike (05-04-16)

----------


## S deleted



----------


## OldMike

Time for some nostalgia.
Meatloaf - Bat out of hell

----------

magie06 (09-04-16),S deleted (07-04-16)

----------


## purplefan



----------



----------


## S deleted

I love Meatloaf. Hard to believe that Bat out of Hell album is almost 40 yrs old!!! Thats when you know you've got a good album, when it can listen to it years later and still sound at good as the first time

----------


## selena



----------


## S deleted



----------

Paula (12-04-16)

----------


## S deleted



----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------

OldMike (10-04-16)

----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## purplefan

Just discovered this guy and the original and best cats in the cradle.

----------


## S deleted



----------

OldMike (13-04-16)

----------


## OldMike

^^^ Beautiful thanks Stella.  :):

----------


## purplefan

You can't beat a bit of ELO.

----------



----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## purplefan

Just heard that Mr.B;Blackmore is re-forming rainbow and doing some new Heavy rock material. This is one of my fav rainbow tracks.

----------


## purplefan

My all time favourite Maiden song.

----------



----------


## purplefan

A treat. Go on watch the whole video it lasts 10 hours.

----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------


## Hugo-agogo

Did you know Iron Maiden have their own brand of ale? I've tried it, and thought it a bit malty...

----------


## OldMike

> Did you know Iron Maiden have their own brand of ale? I've tried it, and thought it a bit malty...


I didn't know that Hugo, you certainly are a mine of information.  :):

----------



----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------


## purplefan



----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------


## Jarre

Rammsteins Engel given the Gregorian twist

----------


## Jarre

This is the original by Rammstein



Translation of the lyrics...


Who in their lifetime is good on Earth and will become an angel after death you look to the sky and ask why can't you see them  First if the clouds have gone to sleep you can see us in the sky we are afraid and alone  God knows I don't want to be an angel  They live behind the sunshine separated from us, infinite expanse they must cling to the stars (very tightly) so they won't fall from the sky  First if the clouds have gone to sleep you can see us in the sky we are afraid and alone  God knows I don't want to be an angel  First if the clouds have gone to sleep you can see us in the sky we are afraid and alone  God knows I don't want to be an angel

----------


## Hugo-agogo

I never quite got Rammstein, a friend of mine loved them tho.

----------


## Anna

I saw Rammstein when I was younger. They weren't ever particularly my kind of thing, but I remember it was a really great gig.

----------



----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------


## Jarre

They do do a good stage show which i am a sucker for, its not jsut the music its the setting and pyrotechnics, lighting , costumes,s tories etc. one reason why I am such a huge Jarre, pink floyd etc. etc. fan

----------



----------


## S deleted



----------


## purplefan

Brian at his best.

----------

S deleted (23-04-16)

----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------

purplefan (22-04-16),S deleted (23-04-16)

----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------

S deleted (23-04-16)

----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------

S deleted (23-04-16)

----------


## Jarre

Time for some prog rock with a catchy riff....

----------

purplefan (25-04-16)

----------


## purplefan



----------


## purplefan



----------


## S deleted



----------


## purplefan



----------


## S deleted



----------

purplefan (25-04-16)

----------


## purplefan



----------


## mitz

don't know how to put the video in the post...

----------

S deleted (27-04-16)

----------


## purplefan

Remember this?

----------

OldMike (28-04-16),S deleted (27-04-16)

----------


## S deleted



----------

OldMike (29-04-16)

----------


## purplefan

I listen to that 5 times. Brilliant song. Thanks for posting stella.

----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------

OldMike (29-04-16),S deleted (29-04-16)

----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------

S deleted (02-05-16)

----------


## OldMike

Dixie Chicks - I Can Love You Better

----------


## OldMike

Queen - Fat Bottomed Girls (Official Video)

----------


## OldMike

Note to me must get some MC Hammer pants.  :(giggle):

----------



----------


## mitz



----------



----------


## mitz



----------

S deleted (01-05-16)

----------


## Angie

I love both Cher and Meatloaf

----------

OldMike (01-05-16),S deleted (01-05-16)

----------


## OldMike

Love Meatloaf thanks for sharing Angie.

Now for something completely different.

Mean Mary performing Rose Tattoo

----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------

S deleted (02-05-16)

----------


## Angie



----------

S deleted (06-05-16)

----------


## Jarre

Bit of Alan Parsons to start the morning

----------


## Jarre

A bit of Toccata - Skys version (which i do have on vinyl to)

----------


## Jarre

On an Island - dave Gilmour & band + Guest vocals by Grham Nash & David Crosby

----------


## Jarre

A lovely piece of just guitar and singer covering a famous video game piece from the classic rpg Chronocross.

----------

OldMike (06-05-16),purplefan (06-05-16)

----------


## Jarre

Bit of classical and opera the harmonies are geat you don't need to know the words to apreciate it.

----------

OldMike (06-05-16)

----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## OldMike

Love this song. <3
Juice Newton - Angel Of The Morning

----------


## purplefan



----------


## S deleted



----------

OldMike (07-05-16),Paula (07-05-16)

----------


## Hugo-agogo

*some strong language at the start*

----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------


## S deleted



----------

Paula (10-05-16)

----------


## Trying hard

Chilling with the radio on the tv, Playing Magic radio, Mellow magic

----------


## Paula

http://www.viralvo.com/jolene/

----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## Zeppelin



----------


## purplefan

Radiohead paying homage to the wicker man and trumpton.  Very strange.

----------


## Jarre

I just think this has a catchy tune and stage effects I have purposley not read the lyrics translation

----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## purplefan

Who wrote the song Blinded by the light? Extra point if you know what year.

----------


## The_Scientist

so I'm actually listening to the Willam parody of this, but it would be deemed a tad inappropriate to post that here, and the video isn't anywhere near as pretty

----------


## Jarre



----------


## The_Scientist



----------


## S deleted

> Who wrote the song Blinded by the light? Extra point if you know what year.


Springsteen. This version was 75-76? So would guess at 73 for The Boss original.

----------


## purplefan

Too good for me stella. That's spot on.

----------


## S deleted

Have I not used that as a quiz question already? I wasn't sure about the year, that was an educated guess

----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## purplefan

Whatvr happened to maroon 5? and snow patrol for that matter.

----------


## S deleted

Still going strong

----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted

Have the figured out which movie Im watching again lol

----------


## The_Scientist

> Whatvr happened to maroon 5? and snow patrol for that matter.


Maroon 5 are still going strong I think, they're always on heart radio and they did at least one song for the hunger games (during the credits)

Snow patrol have kind of faded into obscurity a little, gone a tad boring. Their last album was alright, as was the one before, but just alright. this was the big single from it

----------


## The_Scientist

the other tracks don't really stand out, except maybe this one 



they've got a new album due out some time this year

----------


## purplefan

Th new rainbow line up.

----------


## Jarre

Anyone who played the metalgear solid franchise will know this one. (yes it is quite bondy)

----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted

This is fun, lol

----------


## ChrisW89

I listen to this when I'm feeling low, It's a temporary pick me up.

https://youtu.be/bvouc8Qs_MI

----------

OldMike (03-07-16)

----------


## Bereft

I Vow To Thee My Country: I love that, it's so stirring and would make a terrific National Anthem to accompany our re-invented England rugger team.
I have been listening to a lot of Sibelius recently and enjoying some of the varied classics, which makes a change from my usual Status Quo

----------


## S deleted

Somebody has awaken the Disco Diva in me and ohhhhh are they gonna regret it, lol

----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## Bereft

Someone mention a disco?
Three glasses of red and I OWN the dancefloor!

----------


## Bereft

And as for Timmy Mallett?




No wonder I have chronic depression  :(:

----------


## Suzi

That Tommy Mallet song was one of the first Albums I bought on LP *hangs head in shame*

----------


## S deleted

WHAT THE ACTUAL F........So you were the one!

I think I will have to take a trip back in time to Studio 54 tonight  :O:

----------

Paula (11-07-16)

----------


## Paula

Playing Amazon Music - 100 hits of the 80s, ah school discos  :):

----------


## S deleted

This epic tune had best feature....

----------


## OldMike

> Playing Amazon Music - 100 hits of the 80s, ah school discos


Wow you had school discos we never had such things in my day, mind you I went to an all boys school.

----------

Paula (12-07-16)

----------


## Paula

Thankfully, we were mixed  :O:

----------


## Jarre

A bit of a throw back to the prog years Caravan.....

----------


## OldMike

SCHILLER - Sonne Live on YouTube, a full set over 2 hours 20 minutes listened to half last night and listening to the rest now.  :(happy):

----------


## Jarre

I always prefered their 2010 Atemlos tour especially the song and reprise of Always you.

----------


## OldMike

Thanks Jarre I'll listen to it later.  :):

----------


## Jarre



----------


## purplefan



----------


## Jaquaia

Thanks Stella!

----------

Suzi (05-08-16)

----------


## S deleted

It is pretty amazing isn't it.

----------


## S deleted



----------


## purplefan

Boys from Leyton have done it again.

----------


## Jarre



----------


## Jaquaia

https://youtu.be/YLBhlRo4-rI

----------


## purplefan



----------


## The_Scientist

I'v binged this guy all day

----------


## S deleted

I'm a real sucker for the latino vibe

----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------


## purplefan

Welcome back Hugo. Love Planty, not the Blue grass stuff.
Are you back with us? miss your posts.

----------



----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## Jarre



----------


## Jarre



----------


## S deleted



----------


## purplefan

:(clap):   :Rock:

----------


## The_Scientist



----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## mitz

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=n-9SYYJjNd0

(hope this isn't too much of a sad song for the thread!)

----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## Suzi

Wow that takes me back... All that hair!

----------


## S deleted



----------

OldMike (16-10-16)

----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------

Jaquaia (16-10-16)

----------


## Flo

Reggae and Ska!...loud! :Hedgehog:

----------


## purplefan

Not often you here a covr that is better than the original this one dose. Sheer energy and Lemmy makes this just awesome!
Enter the sandman.

----------


## mitz

pls can someone explain how to add videos here? thks x

----------


## S deleted

I wish there was an easy answer to that. What are you using to view the forum/post videos?

----------



----------


## S deleted

In theory click on the video icon and put your youtube link in but it depends on the link format

----------



----------


## S deleted



----------


## mitz

thks, will have a look at it later and see if I can work out - using firefox.

----------


## S deleted

Just copy and paste from the address bar, should work fine

----------


## purplefan

Bit of a classic from Mr. Ozzy and the late great Randy Rhodes.

----------


## Jarre

Sitting back in my chair eyes closed, headphones aon and this classic playing.

----------


## angeleyes

Fiona Apple is simply the voice of my heart

(it's not her song though but she renders it beautifully)

----------


## purplefan



----------


## Luna



----------


## Jarre

I'll just leave this here  :):

----------

purplefan (30-10-16),S deleted (31-10-16),Suzi (29-10-16)

----------


## purplefan



----------


## purplefan



----------


## purplefan



----------


## purplefan



----------


## purplefan



----------


## purplefan



----------


## purplefan



----------


## Arty

I love Kate Rusby, gentle music for chilling out x

----------


## Luna

Uploaded this myself the other day. It needed CC. It was fun editing pics of Peter Steele.

----------


## purplefan

Jefferson airplane from woodstock 1969. White rabbit. I am solid gone man :(rofl):

----------


## Luna

Listening to another upload since I was editing the closed captions.

----------


## OldMike

Steve Harley - Make Me Smile (Come Up and See Me)

----------

S deleted (10-11-16)

----------


## OldMike

Alice Cooper - Poison, 'njoy  :Rock:

----------

S deleted (10-11-16)

----------


## OldMike

Bon Jovi - Livin' On A Prayer, ACE choooon.

----------

S deleted (10-11-16)

----------


## S deleted



----------


## Jarre

I was lucky to see Genesis at Old Trafford in 2007 and loved the cage melody

----------

purplefan (10-11-16)

----------


## purplefan



----------


## The_Scientist

he makes me feel rubbish at guitar  :(:  haha

----------


## purplefan

Sofia the first  :(blush):

----------


## S deleted



----------


## purplefan

OMG i loved that song and there was another one out i think at the same time i played it all day i think it was called. "rattlesnakes by Lloyd cole. Happy days.

----------


## purplefan



----------


## purplefan

Those were the days.

----------


## S deleted

Just for you Boss Lady

----------


## S deleted



----------


## Luna



----------


## purplefan



----------


## Luna



----------


## purplefan



----------


## amc204

When I was at school and university people bullied and made fun of me because I liked the Pet Shop Boys. They always called me gay and then rumours went around everywhere about it so I tried to hide my like of them as it got me a lot of unwanted attention and feeling awful about myself. However they have done some great stuff and still like to listen to them every now and then.

----------


## purplefan

People were so crule back then. I loved Queen and people called me a "poof" because i had a ready, Freddy, go! T shirt.
So Amc204 just for you.

----------


## Jarre

A concert of theirs from 2013,these days they are seen as part of the early days of electronica and eurodance movement

----------


## amc204

I remember this being played during the montage for the BBC's coverage for England's elimination from the 2006 World Cup. It's a very haunting song and made me feel even more sad than I was at the time.

----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted

There's only now, there's only here, give in to love, or live in fear...

----------

Suzi (04-01-17)

----------


## S deleted



----------


## Jaquaia



----------


## Jaquaia

Can't believe this is nearly 12 years old!!! Still sounds fantastic.

----------


## Jaquaia



----------

S deleted (10-01-17)

----------


## S deleted



----------


## purplefan

Not sure of the new Bon jovi album. Normally get very excited when i here the news that a new album is out but this one just dont set my heart racing. Good opening track though.

----------


## S deleted

I wasn't all that impressed first time I heard the album but it started to grow on me.

----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## Kev j

Nightwish

----------


## Kev j

Nightwish  we'r walking in the air [you know the song from the Snow Man ]

----------


## Jarre

I started listening late when Floor Jansen had joined to Nightwish but being a big floyd fan I give this version of high hopes a big thumbs up

----------


## Suzi

I LOVE Nightwish!!

----------


## Flo

Christine and the Queens, and in the car....Cold Play..A head full of Dreams. :Hedgehog:

----------

S deleted (21-01-17)

----------


## S deleted

Head full of dreams is a brilliant album. Love it

----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## Jarre

One to lie back close your eyes and enjoy. Love is All by Yanni wiuth the haunting sound of the armenian Duduk.

----------


## Jaquaia

Really liking this!

----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## Jaquaia

I've just stumbled across this stunning little number. The sly fox kept this quiet! This happens to be a very good friend of mine. I've known him 4 yearsnow and it's only recently I discovered he can sing!

----------

Suzi (18-02-17)

----------


## S deleted

Sounds good Jaq

----------

Jaquaia (25-01-17)

----------


## Jaquaia

That's on my "go to sleep" playlist. Doesn't really work but it's the effort that counts right?

----------


## S deleted

Yeah I know the feeling mate, too much crap going round in my head tonight.

----------


## purplefan

Been listening to these guys on google play this afternoon. Very nice Thrash metal. Dragons, fire, quests stc.

----------


## Jaquaia



----------

S deleted (02-02-17)

----------


## Jaquaia



----------

S deleted (02-02-17)

----------


## S deleted



----------

Jaquaia (03-02-17)

----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## purplefan



----------


## S deleted



----------

purplefan (17-02-17)

----------


## EJ

Piano Portraits : Rick Wakeman. No link but give them a go.

----------


## Jarre

One of the less sweary ones from tenacious D - Tribute.

----------

purplefan (17-02-17)

----------


## purplefan

I am quickly becoming a fan of this young mans music.

----------


## purplefan

One of m mates sent me a link to this. ITS Brilliant. But its full of pirates so it shour be rated.
Rrrrrrrrr.  :(rofl):

----------

Jaquaia (18-02-17)

----------


## Jaquaia

It's a great one that one!

----------

purplefan (18-02-17)

----------


## purplefan

Ive been listening to their stuff over the past few days and it is Brilliant. Do you like them Jaquaia? They sound Scottish.

----------


## Jaquaia

I've heard a few of theirs and really like them.

----------

purplefan (18-02-17)

----------


## S deleted



----------


## Jarre

I've been a bit sad and watching some of the worlds voice blind auditions, I like the idea of the blinds because its solely based on the voice, not how people look etc. but this was a good audition and to be honest think his control is better than steve tylers!

Dream on -aerosmith - Florent Abrashi

----------


## Jarre

Andreas Kummert from voice Germany

----------


## Jarre

and ya gotta love the faces of the judges when they saw this act

----------


## S deleted



----------


## Suzi

> and ya gotta love the faces of the judges when they saw this act


That's awesome!  :):

----------

Jarre (26-02-17)

----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------

Suzi (06-03-17)

----------


## S deleted



----------


## purplefan

For you stella. Thursday will be fine.

----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted

I'm guessing you're a Rod Stewart fan? Have you heard the Little Angels version of first cut? Probably my favourite with rod a close second

----------


## S deleted

Bieber? Really? I do love carpool karaoke?

----------


## purplefan

Okay, who is secretly screaming at  this?

----------


## purplefan

Still cant believe he is gone. Miss the guy.

----------

S deleted (16-03-17)

----------


## Jaquaia

Having a bad few days. This song always makes me feel better

----------

S deleted (16-03-17),Suzi (16-03-17)

----------


## Suzi

I love Savage Garden... 

However I'm listening to Les Mis...

----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted

> Still cant believe he is gone. Miss the guy.



8 years in June. I still remember it like it was yesterday.

----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## purplefan



----------


## purplefan

This is just one brilliant performance by Steve.

----------

S deleted (21-03-17)

----------


## S deleted

One of my favourite Aerosmith songs that is. Awesome tune. You've put me in the mood for a bit more on Steve Tyler now.

----------

purplefan (21-03-17)

----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted

Stumbled upon this by accident

----------


## Jaquaia

I had no idea Adam Levine could play guitar like this  :(inlove):

----------

S deleted (25-03-17)

----------


## Mira

I know I love all kinds of music but I always come back to this singer. He is my alltime favorite.

----------


## S deleted

I love all the Motown stuff.

----------



----------


## Jarre



----------


## S deleted



----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------

S deleted (26-03-17)

----------


## S deleted

Wow. That was cool

----------



----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------

S deleted (27-03-17)

----------


## purplefan

Really miss your music choose Hugo.

----------



----------


## purplefan

Point if you can tell me the original artist.

----------

S deleted (27-03-17)

----------


## S deleted

Woke up with this in my head this morning

----------


## S deleted



----------


## Jarre

Good voice, funny audition from voice Germany

----------


## Jarre

Mike oldfield - Man in the rain

----------


## Jarre

King Crimson - Epitaph (RIP Greg Lake)

----------


## Jarre

Firth of Fith - Genesis (sadly now with Phil Collins having parkinsons he cannot play the drums any more  :(:  )

----------

purplefan (04-04-17)

----------


## Jarre

For all you cumberbatch fans:_  David Gilmour - Comfortably numb with Cumberbatch on vocals

----------


## purplefan



----------


## purplefan



----------


## Suzi



----------


## Suzi



----------


## Suzi

Notice a theme?

----------


## S deleted

What ya watching suzi? Lol

----------


## Suzi

Oh no, those are just in my head as my girls are singing it and H is now learning the ukulele parts lol

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Was so sad to hear about the passing of the late, great Brian Pern.

----------


## James2051

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...xhla-9p2vftLKp

Listening to these. I'm a few years behind the rest of the world.

----------


## purplefan

https://youtu.be/HzavoVQhlOA

----------


## purplefan



----------


## purplefan

Another track from the new Deep purple album for your pleasure.  :Rock:

----------


## S deleted



----------


## bluebeary

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=988ndLhOtu4

im a huge manic street preachers fan, love nicky wire  :O:

----------


## S deleted



----------


## bluebeary

you cant bottle a voice like this

the carpenters

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5ImncN-rQc

----------


## purplefan

Roadhouse blues.

----------


## bluebeary

ive just discovered this lovely lady, jain, shes french and they were playing her album in hmv this morning so my friend asked who it was 

jain - makeba

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59Q_lhgGANc

jain - hope

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkVqeHpqIMk

both on her zanaka album

----------


## bluebeary

found a better youtube video for jain - hope

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLKXUH4kj_Q

----------


## purplefan



----------


## bluebeary

hi purplefan, is this from her new album which ive still to check out ?

love sheryl crow

----------


## bluebeary

o come on, lets have some george ezra !

cassy o

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubztYMkI3fY

----------


## purplefan



----------


## Jarre

Yes, have been inducted into the rock and roll hall of fame this year and here they are with the basist from rush playing bass due to Chris squires death in 2015.

----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## Suzi

OOO I loved Alison Moyet when I was younger!

----------


## purplefan

WOW they are so young. U2 first TV performance.

----------


## S deleted

I apologise if this brings a tear to the eye but it is such a beautiful song

----------



----------


## Paula

Truly beautiful voice .....

----------

S deleted (15-05-17)

----------


## S deleted



----------



----------


## Mira

Good song Stella.

I am just playing this song.

----------


## purplefan

Been listening to a lot of Rush lately. Still one of my favorite songs.

----------


## Suzi

I'm just listening to the "play again" selection I have on youtube! It's awesome. I have amazing taste in music. It's great as I've bluetoothed my laptop to the stereo so it's brilliant quality.

----------

S deleted (22-05-17)

----------


## S deleted

> I have amazing taste in music


Well you would say that because it's your taste. I'll have to set you up a playlist just for a giggle.

----------

Suzi (22-05-17)

----------


## purplefan

Mercy, the greatest movie theme EVER!

----------

S deleted (30-05-17)

----------


## purplefan

Although. I forgot this.

----------


## S deleted

I loved Convoy. 10-4 rubber duck. I might have to watch that later.

----------


## purplefan



----------


## Suzi

Epic track! So excited there's a new album coming!

----------

purplefan (29-06-17)

----------


## purplefan

They weree awesome at Glastonbury. 



Great to hear thos live and all the staff dancing at glastonbury. One of the highlights.  :(rofl):

----------


## Honeyflower



----------


## purplefan

That was errr  :(think):  interesting.  :(rofl):

----------


## purplefan



----------


## Jaquaia



----------

purplefan (05-07-17)

----------


## Jaquaia



----------

purplefan (05-07-17),Suzi (03-07-17)

----------


## purplefan

Freddie is looking down on this smiling.

----------


## purplefan

Cant believe this was 32 years ago. Best Queen performance EVER!!

----------


## Suzi

I love Queen! I so wish I'd have seen them live....

----------


## purplefan

Saw them a couple of times suzi. Once in the early 1970s and again at knebworth for the kind of magic tour. I thought that Green day fans singa long was awesome.

----------


## Suzi

So lucky!

----------


## purplefan

This is just a great Heavy metal album. U.F.O at their best.

----------


## Jaquaia



----------

Suzi (10-07-17)

----------


## purplefan

Found myself listening to this and it still sounds great!

----------


## Suzi

That's used in Supernatural! I love that tune!

----------


## purplefan

Remember this? What ever happened to M.C. Hammer?

----------

Amaya (13-07-17)

----------


## Suzi

He became some kind of religious leader I believe...

----------


## Amaya



----------


## OldMike

Emmy thanks for posting, I like Rammstein, can't understand a word but I like the sound.

I particularly like this song.

Rammstein - Sonne

----------

Amaya (13-07-17)

----------


## Amaya

They are so awesome  :):  so glad someone else likes them too  :): 

I understand most of it. The lyrics are mostly based on poetry written by the band's lead singer, Till Lindeman (I hope I spelt that good). He is one of those artists who thinks it is important that people reading or listening can find their own meaning in things and so he doesn't take too much trouble to explain himself. Even if you would speak perfect German you might be uncertain about the meanings of certain songs. There are translations to be found online. Sonne means sun. This one is a bit obscure.. I think it is about someone or something so powerful they are like the sun if it would shine at night, someone who has power over others is the feeling I get.

I got into them for the sound.. they have so much energy and passion. Sometimes I feel like nothing else in the world quite matches how I feel apart from listening to them. But also I find that they sing about things others won't and anything that breaks down barriers is a good thing in my view. Taboo subjects don't help society to deal with anything. I saw an interview with Jimmy Carr about his comedy where he basically says the same thing. It seems to me like enjoying music like that, allowing yourself to just laugh at Jimmy Carr when he is really over a line, and allowing yourself to feel the things you really feel in reaction to all the weirdness and pain in life instead of repressing them.. it seems like these things are all a bit of the same thing to me. Letting go control in a way. Art seems like a good way to explore doing that. In fact, I have been thinking about doing some fan art based on Rammstein.

Till has released an album of his own in English now too. But that is just him and not the whole band. It may not be everyone's cup of tea XD

I bought a text book for learning German in Dutch.. but I haven't looked at it lately.

----------

OldMike (15-07-17)

----------


## Amaya

A couple more songs from them I really like. I couldn't actually pick favourites without posting everything up here  :): 

Ohne Dich, Without You, song about losing someone
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIPc1cfS-oQ
http://herzeleid.com/en/lyrics/reise_reise/ohne_dich

Wollt Ihr das Bett in Flammen sehen, Do you want to see the bed in flames, song about sex
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqnk9HWbKRA
http://herzeleid.com/en/lyrics/herze..._flammen_sehen

They also did an awesome cover of a kraftwerk song.. but for some reason it has been removed from youtube. It totally rocked. But here is kraftwerk doing the original instead. It is about a model:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQIYEPe6DWY
Kraftwerk were way ahead of their time for electronic music and inspired lots of bands, I hear their influence in bands like Daft Punk particularly. Also awesome tunes.

----------


## Jarre

M y favourite is Ich tu duh, I like the vocal melody and of course the stageshow

----------

Amaya (14-07-17)

----------


## Amaya

Also awesome  :): 
They are great on stage. I heard that after one of the tech guys was injured doing pyrotechnics for them in the early days they decided to learn how to do it all themselves instead of relying on others so much.

----------


## OldMike

I think Kraftwerk are great Das Model takes me way back.

----------

Amaya (17-07-17)

----------


## S deleted



----------

Paula (16-07-17)

----------


## Jarre

Just seen these guys locally, it was also in an old church so the acoustics for this was amazing.

----------


## Suzi

They are awesome!  :):  Was it brilliant?!

----------


## S deleted



----------


## Jarre

> They are awesome!  Was it brilliant?!


It was, they even spread out around the church with no microphones and (me being who I am knowing things like this) they used the accoustics of the church to its max with no microphones, it was mesmerising, jokey, bit of audiance participation was well worth going.

----------


## purplefan

Love this song.

----------


## purplefan



----------

Suzi (17-07-17)

----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------

magie06 (18-07-17)

----------


## OldMike

> Just seen these guys locally, it was also in an old church so the acoustics for this was amazing.


Brilliant Jarre thanks for posting.  :(party):

----------


## S deleted



----------

Suzi (21-07-17)

----------


## Jaquaia

I hope you've found peace now Chester

----------

purplefan (21-07-17),Suzi (21-07-17)

----------


## purplefan

I was not a fan of linking park but it is sad to think another person has lost the fight. So sorry for his family and fans. I do like this song though.

----------

Suzi (21-07-17)

----------


## Honeyflower



----------

S deleted (27-07-17)

----------


## purplefan

Heard this on the radio today and thought it still sounded great.

----------

Paula (28-07-17),S deleted (28-07-17)

----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## purplefan

Its not a bad song stella but he is trying to be like Michael Jackson will definitely look out for more of his stuff though.

----------


## S deleted

Sorry to say that you're about 30 yrs too late dude lol

----------


## S deleted



----------


## purplefan

Remember this? Tye still look the same as when they were kids.

----------


## purplefan

original.

----------


## S deleted

Posting Hanson once is bad enough but twice is unforgivable lol

Useless piece of information, the youngest member of Hanson is now father to 4 kids. I feel old.

----------


## purplefan

I bet you were a secret Tyler lover.  :(nod): . It got to number 0ne in 27 different countries, including the U.K. Yet i never met anyone who would own up to actually buying it. 2 weeks it was number one. 


> Posting Hanson once is bad enough but twice is unforgivable lol
> 
> Useless piece of information, the youngest member of Hanson is now father to 4 kids. I feel old.

----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## The_Scientist



----------

Amaya (08-08-17),S deleted (08-08-17)

----------


## purplefan

When bon jovi were good. ^^

----------


## S deleted

Absolutely love this song and not listened to it for a while. Brings back memories of a friend I no longer speak to  :(:

----------


## Amaya

I enjoyed that song Scientist  :):

----------


## S deleted

RIP  :(:

----------

purplefan (09-08-17)

----------


## Jarre

and billy collonys version - Half stoned cowboy  :):

----------


## purplefan

Something a bit different. But good.

----------


## purplefan

Thee best cover version. The guitar hero remote is inspiring.  :(rofl):

----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------

purplefan (22-08-17)

----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted

For some reason I've got this stuck in my head, aaarrrggghhh

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  that's a totally tragic song to have stuck in your head!

----------


## S deleted



----------


## Jarre



----------


## purplefan

Saw her on breakfast this morning performing this for the eclipse yesterday. She still got it.

----------


## S deleted

I love Bonnie Tyler. Thinking of husky female vocalists I was listening to the best of Stevie Nicks on Sunday

----------

purplefan (23-08-17)

----------


## purplefan

Thinking of the orrible being in love when your 8 video stella kindly  put up i was trawling through some pretty awful stuff and at 4am i found myself laughing at this

----------

S deleted (23-08-17)

----------


## S deleted

Gotta love all the cheesy stuff. It makes you cringe at times, but also makes you smile.

----------


## purplefan

Another cheesy one. Just change the word Grandma with Suzi.

----------


## purplefan

Bit of class now.

----------


## S deleted



----------


## OldMike

A Nirvana classic.

_Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit_

----------

S deleted (26-08-17)

----------


## purplefan

The late great Cyndi Lauper.

----------


## purplefan



----------


## S deleted

> The late great Cyndi Lauper.


Late? She's still going.

----------


## S deleted



----------


## purplefan



----------


## Jarre

Eva Cassidy was a loss to the music industry, she had a great voice, one of my favourites, Autumn Leaves.

----------

purplefan (28-08-17),S deleted (28-08-17)

----------


## S deleted

Totally agree with you Jarre. She had a beautiful voice, an incredible talent and a tragic loss.

----------

Jarre (28-08-17)

----------


## purplefan

I had no idea she has passed on. I am so sorry for the cyndi lauper mistake. I read on a music site that Cyndi had died of cancer. Obviously wrong! SO to make up for it here is Cyndi with my favorite song.

----------


## purplefan

Found this up in the attic last night, still sounds great.

----------

S deleted (29-08-17)

----------


## S deleted



----------


## purplefan

YUP! I Liked that one.

----------


## purplefan

Pure magic. Thank you Steve.

----------


## S deleted



----------


## purplefan

Really miss nervana.

----------


## purplefan



----------


## Jarre



----------


## purplefan

Found this in the loft today.  :(rofl):

----------

S deleted (31-08-17)

----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## purplefan

That will smith song shella was that his first proper hit? I must say i cant remember it.

----------


## S deleted

Nah there were a few before that PF. Like this classic for example

----------

Suzi (01-09-17)

----------


## purplefan

A nice cheesy song to blow away those Monday blues.

----------


## purplefan

I think these errr. Girls. Were trying to cash in on the spice girls mania. I wonder why it did not work?

----------


## S deleted



----------

purplefan (11-09-17)

----------


## purplefan



----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------

OldMike (23-09-17)

----------


## S deleted



----------

OldMike (29-09-17)

----------


## S deleted



----------


## purplefan



----------

OldMike (29-09-17),S deleted (28-09-17)

----------


## S deleted



----------


## Suzi

There are some seriously awesome tunes on this thread.... We should make a DWD playlist lol

----------


## S deleted

I already have one  :O:

----------


## Suzi

I meant a public one which people could use too

----------


## S deleted

I can sort something out on Spotify I’m sure  :):

----------

Suzi (29-09-17)

----------


## OldMike

I've got the DVD with this on 'njoy

The Dresden Dolls featuring Lene Lovich - Delilah (Live at the Roundhouse London 2006)

----------


## S deleted

> I meant a public one which people could use too


Hears one I made earlier https://open.spotify.com/user/111295...In?si=cZL4bCSd

----------

Suzi (01-10-17)

----------


## OldMike

One for the guys, smokin'  :(inlove): 

Shania Twain - Man! I Feel Like A Woman

----------

Suzi (01-10-17)

----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted

After waking up yesterday to the news of the death of another musical legend I thought it only fit to share his music. RIP Tom Petty.

----------

Suzi (04-10-17)

----------


## Suzi

I love that song!

----------


## Jarre

A relaxing piece from Yani, close your eyes and relax..

----------


## purplefan



----------


## purplefan



----------


## purplefan



----------

OldMike (19-10-17)

----------


## S deleted



----------


## purplefan



----------


## Jaquaia

:(rofl):  :(rofl):  :(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

I remember that so well!  :):

----------


## Jaquaia

Stella wasn't impressed with me sharing it  :(giggle):

----------


## S deleted



----------


## purplefan



----------


## purplefan



----------

S deleted (15-11-17)

----------


## purplefan



----------

S deleted (15-11-17)

----------


## S deleted



----------


## ophelia

pink- beautiful trauma.

usually I don't like her music, but this track's okay

when you think about it, it's amazing she's still going

seems  like years since get this party started was released

----------


## S deleted

I like pink. I love her attitude as much as the music. However this mornings ear worm for me is this...

----------


## Suzi

I adore Pink!

----------



----------


## ophelia

watching the box music channel and they are showing the new video by ed sheran




> I adore Pink!


I think the main reason (if not the only) I like her, is the song family portrait

that song's always stuck out for me. i'm not sure if it's because it's just a good song by pink, or if it perhaps it reminds me of issues I have with my family, never the less, it's still good

----------


## Suzi

Can I ask you not to keep double posting within minutes of each other please? Thank you!  :):

----------


## S deleted



----------


## ophelia

new CD urban heat.

it's cool

----------


## Suzi

Stella - I've not heard that before, I like it!

----------

S deleted (14-12-17)

----------


## S deleted

That acoustic version is amazing. Better than....

----------


## Suzi

I agree, the acoustic is much better!!!

----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## sneax

When panic mode is ON, there's only one song, really...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyUSfuL9dxY

----------


## S deleted



----------


## ophelia

the darkness- don't let the bells end

----------


## S deleted

Had this stuck in my head all evening. Cheers Boss Lady lol.

----------


## Suzi

ROFL  :):   :(rofl):  :(rofl):  :(rofl):

----------


## TiffanyyO

Music is my favorite. this will likely sound silly to some, since i was 12 i have delt with mental health, i have always been a Backstreet Boys fan! If i was having a bad day i would listen to them and they always made me calm and happy. Still at 33 they keep me going and keep me calm. 

Other music im loving right now is Florida Georga Line, their music is so up beat, always makes me happy  :):

----------


## Suzi

Not stupid at all  :O:  For you it's BSBoys, for me its Tori Amos - Little Earthquakes album every single time.

----------


## S deleted

MJ all the way

----------


## TiffanyyO

> Not stupid at all  For you it's BSBoys, for me its Tori Amos - Little Earthquakes album every single time.


you know, i dont think ive heard it all. i should check it out

----------


## Suzi

It's been important to me for years - the same as Savage Garden Affirmation album.

----------


## TiffanyyO

omg agreed, loved that album, still so amazing!!

----------


## Suzi

It so is  :O:

----------


## S deleted

First song in my head this morning was this...

----------


## Suzi

I've had this pretty much stuck in my head for days... Music starts about 58 secs in - the lyrics are amazing.

----------


## S deleted

Wow that’s cool. Really have to find a way to go see that.

----------


## Suzi

It's in the cinema atm.. I thought you'd love it. In fact the whole soundtrack is pretty awesome - youtube is your friend...

----------


## S deleted

Yeah I know it’s on, is I’m able to spare a couple of quid I might go on Tuesday cos it’s cheaper then.

----------


## Suzi

I'm waiting for it to come out on DVD - there are lots of films out or coming out that look brilliant..

----------


## S deleted



----------


## The_Scientist

if there are any Rick and Morty fans out thee, you should recognise this, and probably extrapolate he mood im in.

----------


## purplefan



----------

S deleted (24-01-18)

----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted

I love this video

----------


## Suzi

I do too!

----------


## purplefan

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2DFu7oWit0

----------


## TiffanyyO

> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2DFu7oWit0


one of my favorite songs  :):  love love it

----------


## S deleted

Nothing beats lying in bed in total darkness just listening to some tunes. For the first time in a long while I actually feel at peace.

----------

Suzi (30-01-18)

----------


## S deleted

After a topic of discussion earlier about music linked to people I had to share something by the levellers in memory of my friend Mac. RIP.

----------

Suzi (01-02-18)

----------


## S deleted



----------


## Suzi

Have had this almost on repeat today.... The video is amazing. She's amazing. I love P!nk...

----------

S deleted (04-02-18)

----------


## TiffanyyO

^ Listening to this right now as well  :):

----------


## purplefan



----------


## purplefan

I really think with the spice girls getting back together they should reform this inspirational errr girl band.

----------


## smelly_steph

beautiful- christina agulerra

----------


## purplefan



----------


## S deleted



----------


## purplefan



----------


## S deleted



----------


## Suzi

Erm... this.....

----------


## S deleted

That is actually slightly more tolerable than the original lol

----------


## Suzi

I know! lol

----------


## purplefan



----------


## S deleted



----------


## Suzi

I'm not an Ed Sheeran fan, but that was really emotional....

----------


## S deleted

Then try this one for size...

----------


## Suzi

You can't make me like him......... You can't! 
Emotional though..

----------


## purplefan



----------


## purplefan



----------


## purplefan

Songs Elvis should have done.

----------


## purplefan

This is just awesome.

----------


## S deleted

I was only showing my lad their version of thunderstruck a couple of weeks ago. Pretty cool.

----------


## Suzi

This is one of my favourite versions of Thunderstruck  :O:

----------

S deleted (17-02-18)

----------


## S deleted

Hillbilly rock, lol

----------

purplefan (18-02-18)

----------


## purplefan

I saw that! They do a few others too. 2chellos are my favourite at the moment.

----------


## purplefan

I know your a Michael Jackson fan stella, I think you will like this.

----------


## S deleted



----------



----------


## Jarre

this is a beautiful dual language song

----------

OldMike (20-03-18),S deleted (19-03-18)

----------


## Suzi

That was lovely!

----------

Jarre (23-03-18)

----------


## purplefan

Need cheering up.

----------


## purplefan

B


Just amazing.

----------

Suzi (21-03-18)

----------


## purplefan

What ever happened to Terence Trent Darby?  :(think):

----------


## Suzi

> B
> 
> 
> Just amazing.


I love Rachmaninov!

----------

purplefan (22-03-18)

----------


## S deleted



----------


## purplefan

Remember this classic? He did have a good few banging tunes. Is he still about?

----------


## S deleted



----------


## purplefan

Remember this?

----------


## Suzi

Sadly, yes I do!  :(rofl):

----------


## Paula

I danced to it (on crutches) at my 40th birthday party  :O:

----------


## Jaquaia

Heard this today on the radio for the first time in forever. I'd forgotten how much I loved this song, the 2nd verse especially really speaks to me now.

----------

S deleted (09-04-18)

----------


## Suzi

I love that track Jaq!

----------

Jaquaia (09-04-18),S deleted (09-04-18)

----------


## S deleted

> Remember this?


This song made Whigfield the first female artist to enter the uk charts at #1 with a debut single. Yes my mind retains useless facts like that yet I can’t remember what I walked into a room for or where I put my keys.

----------


## S deleted



----------

Paula (09-04-18)

----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## Suzi

OMG that song has so much history for Marc and I! He loved the song and so when Ben was still a baby I tracked down a copy of the album. It meant long hot bus rides with a baby and a very emotional break in HMV in Kingston.... A brilliant song!

----------


## S deleted

You might like this one too  :O:

----------


## Suzi

I do....

----------


## Jarre



----------


## S deleted



----------


## Suzi

Jarre, that's beautiful. The beginning is so relaxing!

Stella - love it

----------

S deleted (15-04-18)

----------


## Suzi

We've just found this....

----------

S deleted (15-04-18)

----------


## S deleted

If Beethoven and John Williams collaborated.....

----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## purplefan

Heard this the other day. Still sounds good.

----------


## S deleted

Not heard that in years!

----------


## S deleted



----------

Suzi (17-04-18)

----------


## purplefan

Nice version by Finnish rockers Leningrad cowboys.

----------


## purplefan

Still can't make out what the wee chap is singing about this generation is ruling the nation with.

----------


## Jarre



----------


## Jaquaia

I've rediscovered my spotify account so The Stone Roses - 20th anniversary collectors edition  :):

----------


## purplefan



----------

S deleted (29-04-18)

----------


## Jaquaia



----------


## S deleted

Anyone remember this movie. If your gonna sell your soul to the devil.....

----------


## Suzi

I can't believe it, but my old neighbour has just released another song! To see her now is awesome, we used to listen to her singing when we were in the garden! She's a singer and songwriter and is a seriously lovely lady!

----------

OldMike (11-05-18)

----------


## S deleted

I really like that. Talented lass.

----------


## Suzi

She's awesome!

----------


## OldMike

> She's awesome!


Agreed I've subscribed to her YouTube channel and liked her FB page, thanks for sharing Suzi.

----------

Suzi (11-05-18)

----------


## S deleted

Well it had to be done.

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  :(rofl):  :(rofl):  That's been in my head since I put the phone down to you!  :(rofl):

----------


## S deleted



----------


## Jarre

From the game Last of us a beautiful acoustic song by teh voice actors who voiced the characters.

----------

OldMike (20-05-18)

----------


## OldMike

Thanks Jarre loved that song.

----------

Jarre (20-05-18)

----------


## S deleted



----------


## Jaquaia



----------

OldMike (23-05-18)

----------


## Corvus

I mostly listen to a lot of heavy-ish music, but one of my favourite bands is Deftones:

----------


## purplefan

My friend posted this and I was shocked that it was 1991. Thought it was easier. 
Still sounds good.

----------

OldMike (30-05-18)

----------


## Jarre



----------


## purplefan



----------


## purplefan

They don't make em like that anymore.

----------


## purplefan



----------


## purplefan



----------

OldMike (06-06-18)

----------


## purplefan

Check out how young michael was. What a voice.

----------


## purplefan

O.M.G!He's back. Ladybeard.

----------

OldMike (09-06-18)

----------


## purplefan



----------


## purplefan

Graham was always my favourite Rainbow singer.
Ritchie looks like he is going to kill someone. LOL.

----------


## purplefan

Remember the cure?

----------


## purplefan

The late great Ronnie James Dio  performing  stargazer.

----------


## Jarre

How about some King Crimson, Epitaph

----------

purplefan (14-06-18)

----------


## purplefan

Wearing my marillion T shirt right now.

----------


## Jarre

Fith of Firth by genesis sort of medley, this is from the Rome concert in 2007, I saw them live at Old Trafford the same year and this was in their set and brilliant to watch.

----------


## purplefan

Something gone wrong. 
What's happened to the highly trained monkies?



>

----------


## Suzi

The links are there if you refresh the page - but at over 2450 posts on this thread I think it's time for a new one  :O:  I'll close this and start the next one.

----------


## Jarre

Youtube had a bit of a brainfart yesterday as it effected quite a few things including their own main page, but its all back and working now Googles monkeys have fiddled with some wires and juggled some bytes and swept some screws and cables they can't remember where they went under the carpet and made it work again.

----------

